# Review: Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue for the Shure SE846



## moedawg140

*Review: Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue for the Shure SE846 - Universal Tips to Custom Sleeves*
  
 Hello, members and lurkers of Head-Fi!  I have been reading the various threads on this website for quite a while now, and felt like I should finally join to contribute to this tremendously informative and entertaining forum!   So I thought it would be nice to add my impressions regarding the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves for the Shure SE846.  I also wanted to show you pictures of the custom sleeves because I have not seen any “real” pictures of the sleeves in Crystal Blue with the Shure SE846 nor by themselves on the internet.
  
 If you have not heard about Sensaphonics before, fret not.  I did not hear about the company until I was in the market for custom sleeves.  Believe it or not, if you have seen many of the top musicians/artists perform; you have seen their snazzy looking Sensaphonics 2MAX or 3MAX CIEMs on stage.  For example, Usher wears the Sensaphonics 2MAX with custom 14K Gold Metallic Shells.  Sensaphonics is Shure’s preferred provider of custom-fit sleeves for their universal-fit earphones.  Meaning, you can purchase Sensaphonics custom sleeves for any of your Shure universal-fit earphones, not just the Shure SE846!  Paraphrased from the website; ”The custom sleeves are made out of soft-gel silicone and provide long wearing comfort, and improve performance by providing a deeper, tighter seal for improved isolation.”  This is due to the molds being made by your own ear impressions.  The end result is that the custom sleeves are the next best thing to custom earphones!  I purchased the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves from my audiologist, but you can also order them from here: http://store.sensaphonics.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Shure+Sleeves.
  
 Here is a human outer ear diagram (from healthfavo.com) to help with the names of parts of the ear:
  

  
 I have worn the “regular” Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue with my Shure SE846 for about three weeks now, but will update the review (with photos) once I receive the “full shell” remakes.  The “regular” sleeves fit over the nozzle of Shure SE846 and covers/envelops the ear canal, cavum, and incisura of the ear - part of the sleeve.  The “full shell” sleeves fit over the nozzle of the Shure SE846 and covers/envelops the ear canal, incisura, cavum and cymba (concha) of the ear - part of the sleeve.  The highest quality silicone that is used results in the ultimate in comfort (more comfortable than acrylic because of its more forgiving and molding properties). The reason why I’m getting the “full shell” remakes is because I feel that with the “regular” sleeves my left side is a little bit loose (loses tight seal when I move, i.e. walking fast, moving my head), and having the addition of the cymba part of the sleeve will keep the earphone from losing its tight seal regardless of most of my physical movements.  As long as it doesn’t lose the tight seal during walking around, running or hiking, I’ll be a very happy camper indeed.  I have since learned that Sensaphonics may be creating nothing but the “full shell” custom sleeves from now on, so you may have to actually request for the “regular” custom sleeves in the near future if that is what you desire.
  
 Here are my impressions of the sleeves, and will compare fit and overall satisfaction to the stock Shure earphone tips as well as the Westone Star/Comply earphone tips.
  
  
*Epiphany: *
  
 Ever since I purchased the Shure SE846, I was, and I’m still on a slightly obsessive quest to find the most comfortable and best fitting ear tips as I can. To use tips that have the deepest seal, and are comfortable to wear, is vital to having the best isolation as possible.  I was having trouble with my left earphone not fitting correctly with any tip that I used, including all sizes/colors of the Westone Star Tips.  I never liked the foam (yellow or complys), because I found them to be slightly irritating and I didn’t like having to roll the tips every time I wanted to put them in.  Also, working out with them (I sweat a lot) would wreak havoc on any type of foam I had inserted into my ear canals!  I was searching for a solution to my fit issues…then I found one photo and post #2684 (of the Shure SE846 Impressions thread) from Head-Fi member: fermelom.  When I saw the photo of his custom “full shell” clear (opaque) sleeves, I said to myself: “I have got to find out more about these sleeves, and I will do what it takes to have them in my possession, because these sleeves look to be the answer to my prayers!”
  
  
*Ear Impression and Color Choosing Process:*
  
 The ear impression process was a two-step process, because the first time I went to have Sensaphonics Double Golden Circle member and audiologist-to-the-Stars of Musicians Hearing Services, Lisa Tannenbaum create the impressions, she found out that I had wax impacted in my ears and wasn’t able to take the impressions that day.  I could have just gotten some earwax loosening ear drops in my ear and flushed it out, but I was rather impatient, and went to my local urgent care and had a medical technician flush out my ears the same day.  The next day I went back to see Ms. Tannenbaum, and she was happy with the lack of ear wax in my ear and proceeded to create the ear impressions.  As Ms. Tannebaum inserted the pink goo into my ear(s), she told me to open my mouth a little, and then I proceed to talk to her normally while the pink goo inside my ear(s) hardened - no bite block needed.  I purchased the crystal blue color because I was worried that the stock clear (opaque) sleeves might discolor.  I spoke to Claudia from Sensaphonics, and she said that different people’s pH’s can in fact affect and change the color of the molds.  I took a look at Ms. Tannenbaum’s demo Sensaphonic clear (opaque) CIEMs and custom clear (opaque) sleeves, and she told me she had them in possession for several years.  They were discolored (looked almost like a cloudy, slightly rusty color).  My decision was made very quickly, and chose two crystal blue sleeves.  You can choose from these custom crystal colors:
  
  
 You can also choose from these solid colors: Red, Blue, Black, White, Orange, Brown, Purple (lilac), Yellow, Green (lime) and Pink (bubble gum). 
  

 They also have custom swirls as well.  There are combinations such as red/white/blue, and orange/green/black.  You can see the photos for these swirls, and the eighteen other combinations here: http://www.sensaphonics.com/custom-colors.  You can choose a different color for each custom sleeve as well if you want.
  
  
*Time to Arrive: *
  
 The Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue took a little over three weeks to arrive to my door after the impressions were initially made.  According to Claudia from Sensaphonics, their end took only a week to create the sleeves.  Expect two to three weeks’ time for delivery of these sleeves to arrive to your residence, should you choose to purchase a pair for yourself (and request the sleeves to be sent to your residence).
  
  
*Fit:*
  
 At first it was a little bit difficult getting each sleeve into the ears, as I was not given, nor shipped, any “lubrication” drops to use for easier insertion.  Head-Fi member: Monty Burns owns the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves and he was given the ear mold lubricant “Oto-Ease”.  You can purchase the lubricant here: http://www.amazon.com/Oto-Ease-Earmold-Lubricant/dp/B00GNIQV6U.  Saliva can be used as a lubricant, but I just didn't want to go that route.  As ear wax built up along the custom sleeve canals, coupled with getting the twisting insertion motion mastered, insertion is now very easy.  It is overall easy, because now I do not have to make any more adjustments to the earphones once they are in my ears (except very rarely with the “regular” sleeves that slightly lose the tight seal in the left ear if I move around).  I am sure though, that the “full shell” sleeves will bode the ultimate in comfort and being able to not move around at all in my ear as I do activities such as running or hiking the mean trails in Ranchos Palos Verdes!
  
  
*Feel: *
  
 The Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves feel great!  As mentioned in other outstanding posts regarding the custom sleeves, you notice them in your ear, but after being in your ear for a few minutes (maybe less as you wear them more often) you really do not notice them.  I feel like they are a part of my body, they feel so comfortable.  The Westone Star Tips (silicone) in my opinion has a similar type of comfortable feeling, but is not nearly as enveloping or isolating as the Sensaphonics custom sleeves. 
  
  
*Sound Impressions:*
  
 The intimacy factor is prevalent.  Any other sizes-fit-all tips may take you to 2nd or 3rd base, but the custom sleeves automatically deliver that “home run”, straight to your eardrums.  No sugar coating, just a constant intravenous dose of music that is more visceral, and delivers shivers through your spine.  Okay, it may not actually do that, but however you are listening to your Shure SE846’s/other Shure IEMs currently will be truly enhanced with these custom sleeves.  With the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves, your music is truly _felt_.   
  
  
*Volume – Check it: *
  
 When you insert the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves into your ears for the first time and play your favorite music, you will notice the volume is more pronounced, you will need less volume to achieve the same volume that you once heard before using the custom sleeves.  Before use, I would recommend using a volume checking app.  I use the iPhone app “Volume Check”, and what you do is place an earphone’s nozzle next to the active mic, which is the left grill on the bottom edge, and then press “Test”.  The test will show you the amount of volume and duration of the volume being played, the maximal level that won’t cause any hearing damage and will also you show how long it is recommended to listen to music on higher volumes.  In my opinion, it is a necessary app to use to help protect your hearing.
  
  
*Are Your Earphones Correctly Inserted?*
  
 The frequency response across the full audio spectrum should be smooth, and the bass response should be fully present - that is, if you have a "full, tight seal".  If you have any doubts regarding hearing both earphones equally (assuming you don't have a hearing tested significant FR imbalance), you can self-administer the "Audio Seal" test - it's to help determine if your earphones (SCS, universals/CIEMs) are correctly inserted. The webpage comes with downloadable and streamable audio files in .mp3 or .wav format. The test is great to find out if you have a correct insertion and proper fit, and can also reveal other issues other than an incomplete and/or poor seal. From the webpage: "The test consists of two brief audio tracks. Both include two sine waves, one at 50 Hz and the other at 500 Hz, played at the same volume. On one track, the two tones are played together. On the other track, the tones alternate in 2-second intervals."  
  
 Here's the link:  www.sensaphonics.com/test 
  
  
*Comparison to Other Earphone Tips:*
  
 I feel the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves are overall more comfortable than any of the other earphone tips that I have tried – bar none.  These sleeves are very slightly pliable and should keep the tight seal when you move your body.  I could work out with these, and I didn't have nearly as much trouble with the left side as I did with other sizes-fit-all tips.  If I were to rank all of the tips I have used, based on comfort and fit, I would rank them as such:
  

Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves (“Full Shell”) in Crystal Blue
Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves (“Regular”) in Crystal Blue
Westone Star Tips – Silicone
Shure Olives
Everything else (Complys, Yellow Foam, Triple Flange, etc.)
  
  
*Sweat to Your Heart’s Delight: *
  
 When I first worked out and ran with the Westone Star Tips (silicone), my left earphone’s audio cut out _completely_ because too much sweat covered up the porous holes of the damper (black sponge-like object inside) of the blue filter.  I tried disassembling and cleaning the damper, but I felt the audio was never the same and sounded horrible as a result of the sweating-on and cleaning of the blue filter.  I spent what I thought was necessary amounts of money to combat this situation by purchasing the Shure EAWXG2-10 Ear Wax Guards (package of 10), and 2 pairs of blue filters in case I sweated on the filters again.  Paying around $10 for the Wax Guards didn’t make me feel all nice and fuzzy inside, but paying $17 plus shipping for each…pair…of replacement filters was absolutely crazy, now that I reflect on that purchase.  Since the ear canal of the custom sleeve is long (goes past your second bend of your ear canal) and curved, you can kiss your earphones cutting out due to sweat in your filters, goodbye!  I have had no issues with sweating getting inside the ear canal bore of the custom sleeves, and no cutting out of music when I work out as a result!
  
  
*Cable Woes and Solution:*
  
 With the stock Shure cable (64 inch version), memory wire, and sizes-fit-all silicone/foams tips, the memory wire can be annoying, but is tolerable.  With the stock Shure cable (64 inch version), memory wire, and the Sensaphonics custom sleeves, the memory wire is downright unbearable.  You have less room to work with regarding insertion of the custom sleeves, meaning the memory wires really do get in the way even more so when inserting the custom sleeves, as opposed to the sizes-fit-all silicone/foam tips.   I thought that getting the memory wire-less, almost invisible Estron Linum MMCX BaX cable would cure my cable woes.  For comfort it did, but everything else…not so much.  I wrote a review for the Linum cable at http://www.head-fi.org/t/719062/review-estron-linum-bax-new-iem-cable-for-a-new-age/105#post_10637444 (Post #108).  I found out the best compromise, and actually increasing the comfort of the stock Shure 64 inch cable was to take a razor to very carefully cut out and remove the stock memory wire and plastic lining from the stock Shure cable, and I feel comfort has significantly increased as a result.  If you want to do this yourself, here is a Pro Tip: cut/take out the memory wire of the cable you do not use first.  In case you mess up, at least it won’t be on the cable you actually use the most!  I used the shorter 46 inch stock cable as my guinea pig.  Use the razor to cut the clear plastic sheath a few millimeters, and then use your fingers to pull the sheath down so it is separating to the cable’s MMCX connector base.  Use pliers to carefully pull the metal memory wire apart as you are pulling the MMCX connector base, pulling the metal memory wire side by side so it “pops” out of the base with just a little bit of forceful tugging.  Then place the razor at the lowest part of the cable’s MMCX connector base, and while keeping the razor in the same place, turn the base at a full 360 degrees a couple of times.  Then pull the plastic sheath, and the plastic sheath will pull/break apart!  After trying on the earphones sans memory wires, I said to myself “Why didn't I do this sooner?!”  Comfort is just so much better now sans memory wire, and has decreased my desire considerably to purchase a new cable that did not have memory wire.  Also, I have no issues with my Oakley sunglasses and the stock cable sans memory wire.  Thank goodness.
  
 Aftermath of cutting and removing stock Shure SE846 memory wire:

  
  
*Are the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves Worth the Money?  *
  
 Being able to have your very own, exclusive, custom-molded high-quality silicone sleeves from the original equipment manufacturer preferred company is of course definitely not cheap, compared to any of the off the counter/internet sizes-fit-all silicone/foam tips that are out there.   I did not know how deep the seal of any tip should be in my ear to have optimal isolation should be, that is - until I inserted the custom sleeves. The custom sleeves definitely lets you know what true isolation should feel, and sound like.  If you feel that your current tips feel great to you, and do not feel the custom sleeves will be worth it to you, then it may be best to stay away from purchasing the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves.  I feel the custom sleeves are best for users that want the ultimate in isolation and comfort, and those who may have fit issues with the current sizes-fit-all silicone/foam tips that are currently available.  I wound up paying a total of $275, + the fuel prices to drive to the West Hollywood/Los Angeles area for ear impressions + $30 health insurance co-pay for ear wax removal service at my local urgent care. Ear impressions were $100, $150 for the Sensaphonics custom sleeves, and $50 more for the crystal blue color option.  Since Ms. Tannenbaum was able to put in the order for me, she gave me $25 off of the entire order.  Shipping was “free” as well.  Definitely worth the time and effort to have a custom-feeling IEM that is actually a universal IEM!
  
  
*Stellar Customer Service:*
  
 Audiologist extraordinaire Ms. Tannebaum and Claudia from Sensaphonics have been nothing but incredible, amazing, and for lack of a better word, awesome, regarding answering my questions and service concerning ordering the “regular” and currently the “full shell” sleeves, which should be in my possession in the next week or two. 
  
  
*Sonic Harmony:* 
  
 I do not want to travel with, nor bring anything with me other than the phone that I currently use, which is an iPhone 5, so I am not currently in the market for the DX series, AK series, any DAPs, DACs, amps, or anything of the sort.  So after trying a dozen sizes-fit-all silicone/foam tips and trying out various music player apps for the iPhone (streamed services like Slacker, Songza, players like SoundFocus, Equalizer +, Audio Xciter, and Golden Ears Accudio) my perfect combination for sonic harmony so far, is this: Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves > Black Modded Filter (damper removed) > Shure SE846 > HL Silver Litz cable > iPhone 5 > Neutron Player (custom processing, resampling and gain settings).  The Neutron Player in my opinion blows every iPhone audio app out of the water, not just because it plain sounds better once you dial in the optimal settings, but because its digital processing is one of, it not, the most advanced out there currently.  Auditory pure bliss.  With this said, I have listened to more DAPs and amps as of late, so if I was going to add a device, it would more than likely be the Hugo, as the sound is creamy smooth, yet crystal clear sonically, and sounds better than my minimalistic iPhone 5 setup.  _Update edit: I currently use the iPhone 6 - sounds even more powerful and blissful than the iPhone 5._
  
 Remember in the beginning of the review when I wrote: I have not seen any “real” photos of the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue with the Shure SE846 nor by themselves on the internet?  Well, I want to change that, so here are photos of every angle that I could think of, of the “regular” sleeves with the Shure SE846 and by themselves.  The smaller diameter cable is the Estron Linum MMCX BaX, and the thicker cable is the memory wire-less stock Shure SE846 cable.  Please don’t mind my cauliflower wrestler’s ears:
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  


Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - Different Angles




  

  

  

  

  



  
 Stock Shure SE846 cable (without memory wire):

  


Spoiler: Stock Shure SE846 cable (without memory wire) - Slightly Different Angle









Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - With iPhone 5




  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  






Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - Even More Different Angles



​
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  


  

  

  
 I’ll update the thread with additional impressions and pictures once I receive the “full shell” custom sleeves in the next week or two, as I’m sure the addition of the cymba area of the custom sleeves will bode well for increased fit and retention of the tight seal of my left side.
  
  
  
*Update - June 2014*
  
 After wearing the “regular" custom sleeves for over a month, I have received my “full shell” custom sleeves, and I’m ecstatic that they are every bit how I have imagined they would be: superb, marvelous and wonderful.  The retention and fit of the “full shells” are extraordinary, and has _transformed_ the universal sizes-fit-all Shure SE846 into a Custom, and Personal IEM in my honest opinion.
  
  
*Time to Arrive: * 
  
 From the sending of my ear impressions from California to Sensaphonics’ headquarters in Chicago, to creation of the custom sleeves and sending the “full shell” custom sleeves to my front door took a little over two weeks.  That is impressive turnaround time, in my opinion.
  
  
*Look:*
  
 From the outside and inside your ear, the “full shell” sleeves look exactly like the “regular” sleeves.  The addition of the cymba molding is not visible unless you move the ear and your head to expose/show the cymba molding, or take off the earphone completely to show the entire custom sleeve.  Also, the “full shells” do not stick out any more than the “regular” sleeves – on the contrary, the cymba molding of the “full shells” secures the earphones in the optimal position for fit and therefore giving you the ideal bore position inside your ears to reach auditory bliss.
  
  
*Weight: *
  
 Based on my ‘highly calculated measurements’ (holding and comparing the weight of both the “regular” sleeves and “full shells") the increase in weight that I perceive the “full shells” compared to the “regular” sleeves is around 25 percent.
  
  
*Insertion:  *
  
 The addition of the cymba area molding of the “full shells” doesn’t make inserting them any more difficult than the “regular” sleeves.  Just as simple, and the cymba molding goes right in place – no needing to move your ear around or anything like that.  Focus on the ear canal tube going into your ear using a slight twist motion as you insert, and the whole sleeve will slide right into the…right places.
  
  
*Fit and Feel*:  
  
 The "full shell" sleeves feel a lot more secure to my ears with the addition of the cymba molding.  Now the earphones really feel like a custom IEM.  You are intimately connected to the Shure’s via the slight vacuum seal of the custom sleeves.  You do not feel the slight vacuum unless you are in the process of taking out the earphone(s).  You want and need this type of seal for the greatest isolation and fit.  I feel like there is no better regarding custom sleeves, for any application – as I believe Sensaphonics is the pinnacle of excellence in your ears, especially with regards to fit and feel.
  
  
*Technology - Present and Future: *
  
 The tech in me knows that there are alternatives, not necessarily better, but ‘may’ be more accurate than ear impressions.  There are a few companies that currently have 3D ear scanners, that can capture the ear canal/ear shape digitally, which means it can be a more comfortable experience for patients, and being able to send the collected data straight to the manufacturer makes it infinitely faster as well to start the mold-making process as opposed to the manufacturer having to wait for mailed ear impressions.  Perhaps in the future CIEM and other custom earphone/sleeve companies can incorporate the 3D scanning into their repertoire if they feel it lessons fit issues, decreases ear impression arrival time and increases customer satisfaction. With that said, the Sensaphonics custom-created sleeves leave very little to the imagination regarding how the sleeves can get better and become more comfortable than they already are.
  
  
*Sound Impressions of the “Full Shells” Compared to “Regular” Sleeves: *
  
 I believe the sound – regular or full – is the same.  However, the “full shells” lend themselves to better stability, retention and fit; hence will keep the seal of the sleeves to your ears even better, maximizing the time the gloriously sounding music is flowing into your eardrums.
  
  
*Regular or Full?* 
  
 I vastly prefer the “full shell” sleeves over the “regular” sleeves.  Comparing the two, the “regular” sleeves are more like the ultimate of custom earphone tips, with the ear mold additionally covering/enveloping the incisura and cavum portion of the ear.  There is still slight room for the earphones to move because there is nothing anchoring the cymba portion of the ear.  This is where the “full sleeves” work their passive, yet effective magic. The “full sleeves” sonic booms past any comparisons of earphone tips, and is more like the epitome of CIEMs because not only do the full shells envelop the same portions of the ear that custom IEMs cover/envelop, but the industrial-grade silicone works wonders for pliability to move with you when you move without losing the seal.  As a result, the comfort, in my opinion, is unrivaled to any of my past acrylic devices I have used in my ears. 
  
  
 Here are some photos of the hot-off-the-presses "full shell" custom sleeves, with some photos with the "regular" custom sleeves for comparison and contrast as well (the Surface Pro 2 is my IEM and custom sleeve display):
  
 Goodbye "regular" custom sleeves:

  

  
 Hello "full shell" customs sleeves ("full shell" on left and "regular" on right):

  
 "Full shell" on left and "regular" on right:

  


Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - "Full Shell" vs. "Regular" sleeves



"Full shell" on left and "regular" on right:

  
 "Full shell" on left and "regular" on right:

  
 "Full shell" on left and "regular" on right:

  
 "Full shells" on left side and "regular" sleeves on right side:

  
 "Full shells" on left side and "regular" sleeves on right side:

  
 "Full shells" on top and "regular" sleeves on bottom:

  
 "Full shells" on top and "regular" sleeves on bottom:

  
 "Full shells" on top and "regular" sleeves on bottom:

  
 "Full shells" on the right and "regular" sleeves on the left:

  
 "Full shells" on the right and "regular" sleeves on the left:

  
 "Full shells" on top and "regular" sleeves on bottom:

  
 "Full shells" on top and "regular" sleeves on bottom:

 "Full shells" on top and "regular" sleeves on bottom (diagonal left):






Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - "Full Shell" Different Angles



"Full shell" custom sleeve:

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  





Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - One "Full Shell" 'What Your Ear Touches' Picture









Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - "Full Shell" vs. "Regular" sleeves - Different Angles



"Full shell" on the left and "regular" sleeve on the right:

  
 "Full shell" on the left and "regular" sleeve on the right:

  
 "Full shell" custom sleeve(s):

  
  





Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - 'What Your Ear Touches' Pictures




  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  



  

  

  

  

  
 Additional cymba molding of the "full shell" custom sleeve:

  
 Additional cymba molding of the "full shell" custom sleeve:

  
 Additional cymba molding of the "full shell" custom sleeve:

  


Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - Additional Cymba Molding of the "Full Shell" Custom Sleeve



Additional cymba molding of the "full shell" custom sleeve:

  
 Additional cymba molding of the "full shell" custom sleeve:






Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - With iPhone 5 and Different Angles of "Full Shells"




  

  

  

  

  






Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - In-Depth: Different Angles



​
  

  

  

  



  
  
  
  
*Update - July 2014*
  
 The "full shell" custom sleeves have been worn for a couple of weeks now, and since the ear canal tube is more lubricated from my ear wax and putting a little bit of water-based lubricant on it, insertion of the custom sleeve is a lot easier now.  I didn't have any Oto-Ease, but I was informed by Head-Fi member Monty Burns (who found out the info from Sensaphonics) that any water-based lubricant is fine to use on the custom sleeves and will not harm the silicone.  I prefer the lubricant Pjur.  Here are links to the company's water-based lubricant: Pjur Aqua (Link #1): Amazon.com or Pjur Aqua (Link #2): Amazon.com.
  
  
*Sweat is Conquered:*
  
 Here is a human outer ear diagram (from healthfavo.com) to help with the names of parts of the ear (so you don't have to scroll all of the way back up):
  

  
 After 4 mile neighborhood run, the custom sleeves had the best seal out of all of the earphone silicone/comply tips that I have ever used,_* *period_.
  
 No sweat went past the crus helix, tragus, incisura and/or cavum areas of the ear.  Meaning, no sweat made it into the ear canal.  As a result the "full shell" custom sleeves are a gym rat/fitness aficionado's dream come true.
  
 Here are some pictures (sweaty) after said run:
  
  

  
  


Spoiler: More Pictures - SCS - Sweaty "Full Shell" Custom Sleeves - Different Angles



  

  
  
  
  


  

 If you want, need, or _desire_ the crème-de-le-crème of earphone tips for your Shure earphones, look no further than the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves.  Happy Listening!


----------



## Q Mass

*Great* information here moedawg, thanks for this!
 The 846 plus these must be some combo'


----------



## Monty Burns

*Great Review*. Insightful and on point really nothing like my commentary 
   
 The Blue is vey cool I may just have to seriously consider that. As mine are going back for shell and possibly some adjustment to the Left ear.
  
 Interestingly I am lasting longer before the soreness kicks in. Part of me wants to hold on to my originals until the full shell replacements come back to me. However as I sit here after 30 min of having them in (now removed) I am reminded my outer ear cartilage could use the rest.
  
 They really are addictive. It will be hard to go back to Olives for a week+ . The addict says hold on to them until the new ones arrive. The sane and ration al person who resides in my mind says IDIOT give your ears a rest.
  
 If they are gone The sane brain wins by default.


----------



## moedawg140

q mass said:


> *Great* information here moedawg, thanks for this!
> The 846 plus these must be some combo'


 
 No worries, Q Mass, happy to share what little knowledge I know, as audio as a whole is so vast of a topic, it would take multiple lifetimes to learn everything!
  
 The Shure SE846 plus the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves just feel right.  Almost like they should be standard on all of the Shure Universal IEMs (that would add a lot of money to the base price of the earphones though).
  
  


monty burns said:


> *Great Review*. Insightful and on point really nothing like my commentary
> 
> The Blue is vey cool I may just have to seriously consider that. As mine are going back for shell and possibly some adjustment to the Left ear.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Monty Burns!  I appreciate that wholeheartedly, coming from the literary/writing great that you are!
  
 The blue is nice: a very calming color in my opinion.  If you want to keep your (as you said 'alien look'), you can keep your clear (opaque) custom sleeves.  But...if you really really like the Crystal Blue color, you should request the full shells to be created in Crystal Blue.  You can also think about the other colors as well, as I thought Crystal Green and Crystal Smoke looked really nice when I saw them in person as well.
  
 You can keep the originals, but I would try to wear the most comfortable (silicone, yellow foam?) sizes-fit-all tips if you must wear the Shure SE846 before your full shells arrive.  If you do this, you will at least be able to keep the soreness/pain at bay, so when the full shells arrive, you will be able to find out without any previous soreness/pain if they truly are an upgrade for you regarding alleviating soreness/pain in your left ear. 
  
 Please let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Dave74

Wow. * Awesome *review Maurice!  Very well written and thorough review.  I think I am going to have to give these a try.  One of the most appealing aspects about these is that you can remove them from you SE-846, so if something goes wrong with the 846, you can just remove them and put them on your new pair within a few days (with Shures great customer service).
  
 What are you talking about cauliflower ears? lol... Your ears don't look anything like Randy Coutures.  I still get a laugh out of the Expendables with all the ear jokes. 
  
 Thanks for sharing your review.
 Have a good day,
 Dave.


----------



## moedawg140

dave74 said:


> Wow. * Awesome *review Maurice!  Very well written and thorough review.  I think I am going to have to give these a try.  One of the most appealing aspects about these is that you can remove them from you SE-846, so if something goes wrong with the 846, you can just remove them and put them on your new pair within a few days (with Shures great customer service).
> 
> What are you talking about cauliflower ears? lol... Your ears don't look anything like Randy Coutures.  I still get a laugh out of the Expendables with all the ear jokes.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Dave, I appreciate your kind words.  If you do choose to get the custom sleeves, make sure your ear wax is not impacted and have them checked and cleaned out before going to see your audiologist so you won't have to make an additional trip like I did.  
  
 The custom sleeves slip on and stay perfectly placed and tight in the nozzle.  They can be taken off easily to insert different color filters, or to be cleaned if you'd like.
  
 I'm glad that I used head gear a lot (not 100% of the time) when I wrestled in high school.  Once I competed in college and the International Olympic style levels, using head gear was basically frowned upon.  I would never want to get my ears as bludgeoned as Randy Couture, my past teammate Urijah Faber, or any wrestler/MMA practitioner that chooses to never ever wear head gear.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

moedawg140 said:


> I'm glad that I used head gear a lot (not 100% of the time) when I wrestled in high school.  Once I competed in college and the International Olympic style levels, using head gear was basically frowned upon.  I would never want to get my ears as bludgeoned as Randy Couture, my past teammate Urijah Faber, or any wrestler/MMA practitioner that chooses to never ever wear head gear.


 
  
 I feel like this paragraph needs more elaboration, LOL


----------



## moedawg140

someguydude said:


> I feel like this paragraph needs more elaboration, LOL


 
 There is a lot to write about regarding my involvement with wrestling, like how I got started, cutting weight, meditation, sacrifice, teamwork, friendships, success, different teams I was a part of, coaching, etc.  What specifically would you like to know?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

moedawg140 said:


> There is a lot to write about regarding my involvement with wrestling, like how I got started, cutting weight, meditation, sacrifice, teamwork, friendships, success, different teams I was a part of, coaching, etc.  What specifically would you like to know?


 
  
 Mostly the "past teammate Urijah Faber" part, haha.


----------



## moedawg140

someguydude said:


> Mostly the "past teammate Urijah Faber" part, haha.




Back in the day before he was a world-renowned fighter, he was a great wrestler. During the olden days, we both made a national team that got to tour and wrestle all over Japan. We both had ups and downs during that trip, but we were the best ones on the team, that's for sure. Even though I was bigger than him, he still bet me that he could take me down more than I could take him down. Of course I told him that would never happen and I would take him down more than he could take me down. We never wrestled to see who could take each other down to settle the score once and for all. Awesome and hilarious guy. Hopefully, before he retires, he will be able to hoist the UFC title on his shoulder/around his waist at least one time. That can be talked about on another thread though...


----------



## hockey_magnet

I was wondering how one orders the "full shell" for the 846's? All I can see on their are the half shell ones shown in this thread
  
 Thanks


----------



## Monty Burns

hockey_magnet said:


> I was wondering how one orders the "full shell" for the 846's? All I can see on their are the half shell ones shown in this thread
> 
> Thanks


 

 I think this is now the standard manner that Sensaphonics is making the SCS for the 8s. I posted about it on the SE846 Impressions thread recently (After my "custom Sleeve Adventure" Posts)


----------



## SomeGuyDude

hockey_magnet said:


> I was wondering how one orders the "full shell" for the 846's? All I can see on their are the half shell ones shown in this thread
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Just go to the audiologist and say you're sending a full-shell impression. Simple stuff, I just did it earlier today.


----------



## moedawg140

hockey_magnet said:


> I was wondering how one orders the "full shell" for the 846's? All I can see on their are the half shell ones shown in this thread
> 
> Thanks


 

 Mr. Burns is correct.  I would go a step further and contact Sensaphonics when making the order to make sure/request/verify they are making the "full shells" for you.
  
 The "regular" shells are shown in this thread (as of 6-24-14) because I have not yet received the "full shells".  Once I receive them, I will post pictures of the "full shells" and add impressions of the remakes.


----------



## moedawg140

someguydude said:


> Just go to the audiologist and say you're sending a full-shell impression. Simple stuff, I just did it earlier today.


 
 You are right, it is very simple.  However, I told my audiologist that I wanted Sensaphonics to make me "full shells" as she was the one who sent in the order to Sensaphonics, but I wound up receiving the "regular shells".  My advice is no matter what, verify with Sensaphonics (don't just rely on the middle-man/woman) to make sure they are creating the type of shell you want.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

moedawg140 said:


> You are right, it is very simple.  However, I told my audiologist that I wanted Sensaphonics to make me "full shells" as she was the one who sent in the order to Sensaphonics, but I wound up receiving the "regular shells".  My advice is no matter what, verify with Sensaphonics (don't just rely on the middle-man/woman) to make sure they are creating the type of shell you want.


 
  
 Definitely gotta make sure the audiologist knows what you mean. I got lucky in that the place I went to dealt with Sensaphonics a bunch and the one dude used to work in Chicago with them to some degree, so he knew exactly what was going on.


----------



## moedawg140

someguydude said:


> Definitely gotta make sure the audiologist knows what you mean. I got lucky in that the place I went to dealt with Sensaphonics a bunch and the one dude used to work in Chicago with them to some degree, so he knew exactly what was going on.


 

 Even if you think the audiologist is well versed with Sensaphonics (as is mine), knows exactly what you mean when you say it to them, and they recite to you verbatim what you requested from them, does not mean they know what you mean, and they can just flat out _forget_ what you specifically wanted (I think my audiologist just forgot).  Therefore, I advise, no matter what, to verify from the company itself - Sensaphonics, so there will be absolutely no issues.  Better safe, than have to wait for what you really wanted - as I'm still waiting for what I really wanted.


----------



## Monty Burns

someguydude said:


> Just go to the audiologist and say you're sending a full-shell impression. Simple stuff, I just did it earlier today.


 
Eureka moment 
  

*The Impression is always done Full Shell *(its even in the how2PDF). That is the part where they fill up your entire outer ear with "the goo" _(Ear Bukkake _






- I have a lot of growing up to do) 
  
 The* Full Shell Sleeve *is now basically the same as an CIEM. Half Shell or Full Shell SCS they still need a Full Shell Impression to make it.
  
 Now back to the bathtub


----------



## moedawg140

monty burns said:


> Eureka moment
> 
> 
> *The Impression is always done Full Shell *(its even in the how2PDF). That is the part where they fill up your entire outer ear with "the goo" _(Ear Bukkake _
> ...


 

 Absolutely correct Mr. Burns.  Even though I got the impressions done Full Shell, I received the Regular/Half Shell custom sleeves - even though I requested that my audiologist let Sensaphonics know to make the Full Shell custom sleeves.


----------



## Monty Burns

From Sensaphonics Facebook Page today   

 Sensaphonics In-Ear Monitors and Musician Earplugs shared a link. 12 hours ago

  Owners of Shure IEMs should check out this very detailed review of Sensaphonics custom sleeves by moedawg140. 




Review: Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue for the Shure SE846
www.head-fi.org

Review: Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue for the Shure SE846 - Universal Tips to...





      



     


 


Sensaphonics In-Ear Monitors and Musician Earplugs Spoiler Alert: Here's the last paragraph of the review: 
 "If you want, need, or desire the crème-de-le-crème of earphone tips for your Shure earphones, look no further than the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves. Happy Listening!"
12 hours ago · Like





 



         
 I know I can cut and paste with the best of them...it's a gift


----------



## hockey_magnet

Thanks for the info - Am I missing something or has there been any review of the "full shell" for the 846? Is there any downside to the full shell re any kind of venting, etc? I actually just bought the 846's but haven't opened the box yet to take a really close look at them.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

There's no downside aside from it just being bigger. There's no more or less venting, what the extra material does is keep it secured to your ear more steadily since it's "holding" onto the contours more than resting in the ear canal.


----------



## moedawg140

hockey_magnet said:


> Thanks for the info - Am I missing something or has there been any review of the "full shell" for the 846? Is there any downside to the full shell re any kind of venting, etc? I actually just bought the 846's but haven't opened the box yet to take a really close look at them.


 
 No worries, hockey_magnet.  Under *Epiphany*, I talk about and give the thread and post number, where a user gives his summarized impressions of his full shell custom sleeves.  There should be absolutely no venting regarding the regular or full shell sleeves since the custom sleeves are silicone molds of your ears and should be pliable enough to move with you when you move around without losing its seal.   I will be updating the review once I receive and wear my full shell custom sleeves in two days. 
  
  


someguydude said:


> There's no downside aside from it just being bigger. There's no more or less venting, what the extra material does is keep it secured to your ear more steadily since it's "holding" onto the contours more than resting in the ear canal.


 
 Correct.  The full shell sleeves are bigger, but shouldn't stick out any farther out of the ear since the bigger addition covers/envelops the cymba area of the ear.


----------



## hockey_magnet

someguydude said:


> There's no downside aside from it just being bigger. There's no more or less venting, what the extra material does is keep it secured to your ear more steadily since it's "holding" onto the contours more than resting in the ear canal.


 

 Thanks a lot - Actually I was referring to the venting of the 846 - It looks like there is a small vent on the rear of it so I was wondering if covering that with silicone would change the sound


----------



## hockey_magnet

moedawg140 said:


> No worries, hockey_magnet.  Under *Epiphany*, I talk about and give the thread and post number, where a user gives his summarized impressions of his full shell custom sleeves.  There should be absolutely no venting regarding the regular or full shell sleeves since the custom sleeves are silicone molds of your ears and should be pliable enough to move with you when you move around without losing its seal.   I will be updating the review once I receive and wear my full shell custom sleeves in two days.
> 
> 
> Correct.  The full shell sleeves are bigger, but shouldn't stick out any farther out of the ear since the bigger addition covers/envelops the cymba area of the ear.


 

 I'm looking forward to that - been trying out my 846's today and to be honest, while the sound is excellent and I'm getting a good seal so far I'm not finding any of the supplied tips as comfortable as I'd like - Think I'll try the Comply's while I'm deciding on the Sensaphonics  - I think they'd be great but seeing as how I just dropped over $1100 on these (taxes), I'm not sure about putting out an extra $250 or so. but I probably will at some point. As I mentioned to SomeGuyDude above, I was concerned about blocking the vent on the 846, not venting past the tips


----------



## moedawg140

hockey_magnet said:


> Thanks a lot - Actually I was referring to the venting of the 846 - It looks like there is a small vent on the rear of it so I was wondering if covering that with silicone would change the sound


 
 I do not see a vent on the rear of the Shure SE846, regardless, the silicone sleeves do not change the sound, but the superior fit and isolation means the audio is improved... you _feel_ the music even more now.
  
  


hockey_magnet said:


> I'm looking forward to that - been trying out my 846's today and to be honest, while the sound is excellent and I'm getting a good seal so far I'm not finding any of the supplied tips as comfortable as I'd like - Think I'll try the Comply's while I'm deciding on the Sensaphonics  - I think they'd be great but seeing as how I just dropped over $1100 on these (taxes), I'm not sure about putting out an extra $250 or so. but I probably will at some point. As I mentioned to SomeGuyDude above, I was concerned about blocking the vent on the 846, not venting past the tips


 
 If you are unsure about paying the $250 or a little more right now, wait on it... sleep on it, and if you feel you want just a little bit more oomph with your music, and want the utmost in comfort, then eat at home a few times this month instead of eating out and you'll be able to pay for the custom sleeves in no time!


----------



## hockey_magnet

moedawg140 said:


> I do not see a vent on the rear of the Shure SE846, regardless, the silicone sleeves do not change the sound, but the superior fit and isolation means the audio is improved... you _feel_ the music even more now.
> 
> 
> If you are unsure about paying the $250 or a little more right now, wait on it... sleep on it, and if you feel you want just a little bit more oomph with your music, and want the utmost in comfort, then eat at home a few times this month instead of eating out and you'll be able to pay for the custom sleeves in no time!


 
 Thanks, I looked at it under magnification and what I thought were vents  are on the inside of the shell - looks like clips that fasten it togeher or mounts for some of the internal hardware


----------



## moedawg140

Updated review with "Full Shell" Sensaphonics Custom Sleeve in Crystal Blue impressions and pictures.


----------



## Monty Burns

Great addendum to the review. Every possible base covered. SCS vs nozzle condoms. SCS original design, SCS Full Shell. SCS vs SCS Full Shell.....
Any Question? No? Class dismissed.
It might have been nice if we had a few more pictures you were a little miserly with the visuals :biggrin:   but I understand if you just don't feel we a worth the effort

Seriously well done.


----------



## LFC_SL

Re: conspicuousness of wearing these tips

What effect does colour scheme have I wonder? I do not mean flesh tone or clear per se, but what about something less... well the blue here (!)

Thanks,
Great thread


----------



## moedawg140

monty burns said:


> Great addendum to the review. Every possible base covered. SCS vs nozzle condoms. SCS original design, SCS Full Shell. SCS vs SCS Full Shell.....
> Any Question? No? Class dismissed.
> It might have been nice if we had a few more pictures you were a little miserly with the visuals
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much Monty for the kind words.  Glad I could be able to convey my impressions in every way that I felt humanly possible.
  
 Well, the internet did not have any real Sensaphonics Crystal Blue custom sleeves pictures, so I just wanted to change that...in a big way. 
  
 Oh and yeah, you and everyone are all worth the effort.
  
 I hope that you like the "full shells" as much as I do mine, when you receive yours shortly.
  


lfc_sl said:


> Re: conspicuousness of wearing these tips
> 
> What effect does colour scheme have I wonder? I do not mean flesh tone or clear per se, but what about something less... well the blue here (!)
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but I will try to answer as best as I can.
  
 The pictures posted may give the Crystal Blue the look that they might be something from the "Fast and Furious" movie franchise but they really aren't.  All of the Sensaphonics crystal colors are subtle, especially since they are clear/see-through/transparent.  At first I felt the Crystal Blue color was a little too light regarding the blue color for me as I would have liked a more darker royal or navy color, but have come to appreciate the color, as it looks calming and inviting, so in the end, I absolutely love it.  Again, I didn't want the clear because of the possible discoloring issues.  I didn't want the solid colors because I felt they didn't flow well with the clear Shure SE846 housing.  I didn't want the Crystal Smoke color because even with the infused glitter, I thought it looked _too plain_ for me.  I didn't want the custom swirl colors because I felt those would draw too much attention (I didn't see them in person to verify my opinions, though).  Same reason for why I didn't want one color for my left and a different color for my right.  No one has given me any weird looks or made any comments to me with the custom sleeves in my ears.  I can see why people order different colors, as we all have different tastes, and I'm glad to know that Sensaphonics offers more than 30 custom colors.  Bravo to them.  Anyways, they ultimately look like earphones with a clear and light blue clear housing.  Very nice and definitely not blingy (even though I do like some bling).
  
 Feel free to elaborate and/or let me know if I have answered your inquiry.


----------



## Monty Burns

I have made real time comments on Extended Field Trials with the SCS-FS If I knew how to link them I would or better still cut and paste them here I will.
  
 Let's see if this works it will be long as I am going to Cut and Paste seveal Posts into one
  


monty burns said:


> *SENSAPHONICS CUSTOM SLEEVE - FULL SHELL*
> 
> One (run-on) sentence review:
> 
> ...


  


moedawg140 said:


> Wow... that was concise, to say the least! ...
> 
> 
> Could you please post a couple of pictures of your new trophy that is your full shells?  You don't have to post as many as I did, of course.


 
 Pictures WILL be posted Once I get my smartphone back. It was damaged during an attack by Chimps intent on harming my Sentient 8s - they failed but the phone it was not as fortunate. It is in "surgery" with hopes of a full recovery. It would have been sooner but the "tech" in charge of making the repair was/is  found to be a Simian Fifth Columnist who has attempted to foil said restoration of my tech.
  
 Oh on a practical note. the SCS is really easy to clean. Just pop them in some warm water with a bit of mild dish soap, rinse and air dry. Like new AND if done regularly will mitigate the risk of discolouration


moedawg140 said:


> Okay, thanks.  I will impatiently wait patiently for the pictures.  Of course you've got to make sure the Chimps don't know when your smartphone is returning repaired as they may enlist the services of the Simian Fith Columnist again to twart your plans of auditory bliss.
> 
> I bet the cleaning of the SCS with "gentle soap and water" (Sensaphonics' instruction) would mitigate the risk of discoloration, as that is a great tip.  I wish I was able to verify that with everyone's pH levels.  I wonder if the clear (opaque) Sensaphonics custom sleeves and CIEMS that my audiologist has was cleaned regularly, as they were discolored when I saw all of them (they were in her possession for several years though).  I'll investigate further...
> 
> ...


 

 Fear not the repair depot has been made aware of the "enemy amongst them". That cell has been neutralized with extreme prejudice.
  
 Re  decolourisation I asked Claudia about that. She says she gets musicians bringing them in and asks how often they clean them (this includes their own CIEM. The usual answers is either every few months or rarely. ...I just wipe them off.
  
 With me cleaning them after at a minimum every two uses I think I should be good. Yes Alcohol is BAD. Dish soap and warm water good.
  
*I have every intention of not just enjoying the 8s and my SCS-FS but doing a full field test with them today. This will involve extended wear and hiking through the woods... The 8s say the path to my bliss is there. Then upon my return an additional 90min - 2 hrs in the Bliss Liner (and/or the similar though not suspended Zero Gravity Bliss Cruiser on my balcony)*
  
*The 8s promise that they in conjunction with , the SCS-FS, The Bliss Liner and Neural Interface enhancements will provide an auditory experience that will allow me to hear see and taste the music....*
  
*On today's music menu Pink Floyd (1) Dark Side of the Moon (2) Wish You Were Here and (3) Animals Played in order as one gapless Hi Res Album. After that a smattering of Genesis, Yes, The  Allman Brothers (Eat a Peach) Who's Next and finally some Bob Marley for a final Chill.*
  
 My anticipated cruising altitude remains classified due to Ape Activity in the surrounding area. My estimated flight time prior to landing 4.5 hours 
  
 Well I am off to glower at Smithers as he  prepare snacks and beverages for the journey ahead - field tests are hungry and thirsty work.
  
 Commencing countdown engines on
  
 Filters set to Blue......Enhancements engaged....
 Monty Burns out

 SMITHERS!! Put that damned camera away..Now! or I swear I  will feed you to the Apes myself..  Idiot!

 Edited by Monty Burns - Today at 3:34 pm View History 
  
 ....
 These things have been ANCHORED!! in my head for well since 3:20
 Bebe La La is very pleased.... VERY  Pleased INDEED 4 + People yes GET THE SCS  Trust me they have had a real world workout.
  
  
 David Gilmour, Pink Floyd.... WASH RINSE REPEAT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Spook  I think your set up at these volumes is something that might make your eyes weep tears of blood (that's would either be a sign of great joy or a very serious brain embolism. Both of which require attention )
  
 I burned a few of those LT hearing bridges (prob, maybe, hope not too many)  today....WORTH IT!! One or TWO Full blown 1970s concerts once or twice a year. A reasonable price for sonic bliss
  
 Thank you SHURE and  Sensaphonics for hosting for a very Happy 6th of July Party AND FIREWORKS  in side my head.
  
 Enough of my thoughts back to the Bliss Liner and the 8s Clear skies Fluffy Clouds and No Apes
  
 SMITHERS!!! Cocktails.. Chop  Chop (idiot)
  
 EDIT: 8:58pm 5+ Hours Anchored in non Stop (paused music to make coffee - can't lose count) SCS Disengaged Yea that is as close as I will come to having the music piped into my brain directly without (after a bit ) feeling that I had something connected to/stuck into  my head TRULY as close to symbiosis bliss between music and brain between  man and the machine Welcome To The Machine INDEED
  
 Time to Rest ears,... Walk the dogs... Patrol for Apes,  Catch Ape..., interrogate Ape to find Location of Caesar.... Find Caesar, KILL CAESAR
 All in a days service to the Glorious Omniscient Benevolent  AI. And Its  and promise to the Meat Puppets  of Sonic Salvation  now and in the AI hereafter

 Edited by Monty Burns - Today at 9:10 pm View History 
  
 ....
  


burtomr said:


> Ok, Ok, my turn....*Attention Monty*:
> 
> Guess who is the back up singer on this song?


 

 No Idea. That "Album" is not part of Pink Floyd's Sonic Trilogy of Perfection (FYI later in there are some practical observations of the SCS sorry but I am a bit scattered now)
  
 In Fact This "Album"  (if I may proffer an opinion) is nothing more than Roger Water's Ego run amok driving a fatal spike into the Heart of the Great Musical and Engineering Collaboration that was and will never be repeated  Pink Floyd (too strident? nah subtle strikes a nice civil respectful tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
  
 The Wall is (IMO) truly The Emperor's New Clothes of "Great Albums" Like Waters Bloated (his Ego not his physicality That old Man is pretty Fit ) and Over Rated - Not that I have given this any thought over the years
  
 So alas No Idea I am not particularly nuanced on back up vocals and other liner notes as I would be of the Music of the Sonic Trilogy That said it still has l a few brilliant Gilmour Solos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 WOW did I stray there for a bit) Regardless With the SCS and Blue Filters it is heaven. The SCS seem to take the Blues to that sweet spot between the White and the Blue
  
 I HIGHLY RECOMEND THE SCS is want to be wired in. I see the attraction to CIEMs . Acrylic not so much but CIEM sure.
 Slightly more ungainly and less subtle than CIEMs but the SCS really do give the best of all possible worlds AND they improve the overall SQ.
 What the SCS will not do is make Roger Water's less of an ass-hat. But even technology, the AI and evolutionary biology itself has limitations
  
 They are however, less expensive and more portable than the Bliss Liner (which is I must say an outstanding outdoor listening accessory)
  
  
 ....
  


mitchell4500 said:


> How much do SCS typically run?


 
  
 I know this one. $150 for the SCS plus Impressions Shipping Costs call it $250 Round Trip with Full Sensaphonics CS holding your hand and answering my stupid incessant questions all the way along
  
 Check their Web page Facebook etc they occasionally have specials for $25 off.
  
 It has taken 25 years for technology to catch up to my desires and I had to pay the money
  
 You get a 25 year bonus to your ears as a Bonus
  
 You wanted music directly wired into your head. This is about as close and as comfortable as it gets to being non aware of junction between man and machine ... Your young ears will eat it up.


----------



## moedawg140

Great cut and pastes, looks good to me.  Thank you for your real-time impressions, Monty.  Detailed information, with entertaining and whimsical adventures to boot!  
  
 I have found that everything that I have listened to, from old school jams, classical, rock, to alternative, pop, and hip-hop has been taken to another level, and that constant visceral eardrum massaging can be *very *addicting.


----------



## jclifton

Great detail in the review.  How does the Sensaphonics custom sleeves effect the position of the body of the IEM?  Is the body of the IEM closer in, unchanged or further out?  
  
 I where the Shure SE425 while riding a motorcycle and how far the IEM sits into the ear effects how well a helmet can be donned and doffed.  

 While you may not have any direct experience with motorcycle helmets do you see any reason not to use the Sensaphonics custom sleeves with a motorcycle helmet?

 Thanks,

 Jason


----------



## JackKontney

jclifton said:


> Great detail in the review.  How does the Sensaphonics custom sleeves effect the position of the body of the IEM?  Is the body of the IEM closer in, unchanged or further out?
> 
> I where the Shure SE425 while riding a motorcycle and how far the IEM sits into the ear effects how well a helmet can be donned and doffed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 We have a sizable number of bikers among our customers - custom earplugs, custom IEMs, and Shure sleeves. Frankly, it depends on the size of your ears, but if you are wearing the SE425 successfully, the sleeve should work fine. Feel free to contact Sensaphonics directly with any questions.
  
 You might also want to check out some biker forums. I know the k1600forum.com (BMW) has had discussions.


----------



## moedawg140

jclifton said:


> Great detail in the review.  How does the Sensaphonics custom sleeves effect the position of the body of the IEM?  Is the body of the IEM closer in, unchanged or further out?
> 
> I where the Shure SE425 while riding a motorcycle and how far the IEM sits into the ear effects how well a helmet can be donned and doffed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Jason.  I would say the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves might be positioned in a way that you are familiar with, or not, because every sizes-fit-all tips lengths, coupled with depth of insertion and angle will create different positions of the IEM housing.  Using the IEM housing and sizes-fit-all tips, the IEM housing might be angled in a less than optimal fit position (but makes the seal 'better'), stick out further with very long sizes-fit-all tips, etc., as I have seen pictures of the Shure SE846 housing angled in and sticking out of user's ears.  If you check the pictures, you'll see exactly how the IEM housing is positioned for me.  If a person has deformed ears, and/or cauliflower ears, every IEM housing may stick out, regardless of which sizes-fit-all tip or custom sleeve you use.  With that said, your Shure SE425 housing is smaller than the Shure SE846 housing, so if you use these custom sleeves, you shouldn't run into any issues.  I'm not liable if you do though.  I do not have too much experience with motorcycle helmets, but I'm sure you can just change the padding for the ear area (if you use padding) if you ever did run into issues.  Again, I don't think you will have any issues regarding how well your helmet can be donned and doffed.
  
 Regarding wearing/using the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves while riding a motorcycle, I'm not sure how isolating your current tips are, but with the custom sleeves in, you will be *very isolated* from the rest of the world.  Even with one custom sleeve out, it will be challenging to hear.  When I have the custom sleeves in and music is playing, it is impossible for me to hear anything else but my music.  When I turn off the music to listen to someone talking to me, I have to make them speak clearly, and louder to 'understand the words that are coming out of their mouth'.  Even with one custom sleeve off I have to concentrate on hearing what the person is saying to me.  I would want to hear everything that is going around me, meaning I wouldn't wear the custom sleeves when I needed to hear the outside world.  However, if you don't mind not hearing the rest of the world, if that is truly what you are looking for, these custom sleeves will do that, and then some, in spades.


----------



## moedawg140

jackkontney said:


> We have a sizable number of bikers among our customers - custom earplugs, custom IEMs, and Shure sleeves. Frankly, it depends on the size of your ears, but if you are wearing the SE425 successfully, the sleeve should work fine. Feel free to contact Sensaphonics directly with any questions.
> 
> You might also want to check out some biker forums. I know the k1600forum.com (BMW) has had discussions.


 
  
 Thanks for the reply, I didn't see it whilst I was writing my reply to Mr. Jason.  Yeah, I agree regarding the fit, especially since he will be using the smaller Shure SE425 body.  Thank you for the BMW forum link as well, as I can direct users to that forum if this question ever comes up again.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Pardon me if I am asking a question already answered, but:



 IS it easy to switch between the Sensaphonics shell and the original tips, such as when you want someone else to try your Shure IEMS?
 Do they increase the bass by much (I have the bass-light SE 535s that I'm considering these for)


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Confession: I don't have mine in yet, but I can speak based on what I know about these and just about custom tips in general.
  
 1) Yeah, they're not glued on, you just pop 'em on and off like anything else. Some people only use them in certain situations.
  
 2) They're not going to wildly alter the soundscape. The SE535 are bass light and will remain bass light. That's their signature. No tips are going to do that.
  
 Custom shells aren't magic, mind you. They're molded to your ears for the best possible fit, that's all. They'll make sure they don't sit incorrectly or come loose, but how they sound is how they sound.


----------



## moedawg140

ruthieandjohn said:


> Pardon me if I am asking a question already answered, but:
> 
> IS it easy to switch between the Sensaphonics shell and the original tips, such as when you want someone else to try your Shure IEMS?
> Do they increase the bass by much (I have the bass-light SE 535s that I'm considering these for)


 
  
 1.  SomeGuyDude is correct regarding popping them off like any other tip.  However, I have experienced (and didn't mention in the review) that pulling the custom sleeves do feel like they are held together with glue the first few times you attempt to take off the custom sleeves.  Most of the reasons why they feel so tight is because the silicone bore has molded and is super tight to the nozzle the first time you put it on. 
  
 As you take it on and off it gets easier to take it off because you find the right position and angle to pull out the custom sleeves from the nozzle and earphone housing.  This does not mean the custom sleeves feel like they will come apart away from the housing by itself once you have them securely in place.  Nothing of the sort, as the custom sleeves always feels secure when fully inserted into the nozzle and earphone housing. 
  
 That said, I do not want to take the custom sleeves on and off a few thousand times or anything.  I do treat them well and they make sure to treat me right back.
  
 2.  The signature of the earphone is the signature of the earphone.  This is mostly a fit *massive *upgrade, and anything sonically upgraded is just a bonus.  I do feel more connected to the music compared to any of the sizes-fit-all tips I have used, and I do feel every aspect of the music more, especially since the custom sleeves are farther in my ear canal and envelop every crevice of my ear, maximizing fit, isolation and sonic happiness. 
  
 I know that Head-Fi member: Monty Burns, who is also using the custom sleeves "full shell", commented that there is a sonic improvement to his ears. 
  
 You are more than likely to not notice too much of a difference bass-wise with the bass-light SE535, but you may experience more bass enjoyment out of the SE846 because this is one area of the Shure IEM family that has been 'upgraded' to say the least, and having the best isolation will make the most out of the already stellar bass.


----------



## Monty Burns

You are correct sir. The SCS-FS does indeed improve (to my ear the SQ. Greater detail is to be found. Every listen I find a new hidden Easter egg. They seem to take the Blue filter with Foam and place it somewhere in-between Blue and White -Pale Blue. A perfect mid point between the two filters. I am a very happy camper.
  
 As to removal I am getting quite adept. it is just a matter of practice. I remove them after no more than two wears or 48 hours after a wearing. Smithers then gives them a gentle cleaning in mild Dish detergent and warm water and then a through rinse in very cold water and then air dry.
  
 They are thus remaining smooth and as clean and clear as the day the arrived.
  
 I am still quite cautious mounting them to the 8s. Thankfully the bore hole is visible (with my glasses on) through the clear silicone
  
 As I have two Zip Cases for my 8s (one was off skew. I Also store the SCS in a separate case as I feel that the 8s the SCS and the Filter holder and tool all in one case is a bit too tight and I do not to mar my little wonders.
  
 Like you said Mo... Treat them well and they will, (through the benevolent Will of the of the Ascendant A.I.), treat you well in return.
  
 FYI. Got my phone back last night Pictures will be posted tomorrow.  Here are two of the SCS being woken from their slumber. Clean rested and ready to  ... from the look of them I would rather not say


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks for posting the pictures, and glad you finally got your phone back.
  
 You hit the nail on the head when you said that every listen you find a new hidden Easter egg.  Some tracks have that Easter egg extra extended bass hit, or an awe-inspiring sparkling treble extension that I have not previously heard with other sizes-fit-all tips and other earphones, and I just kind of get hypnotized for a moment.  I do use the black modded filter, so the highs are as high or higher than the standard white filter.  Just the way I like it, as my brain has gotten used to the fulfilling high treble.
  
 Regarding cleaning, I just wipe the outside of the custom sleeves, and keep on truckin'.  I take them off and clean them fully only when I changed filters, which was probably a total of 2 times in the few months I have owned both the "regular" and "full shell" custom sleeves.  
  
 I currently use the Shure circular case for the SCS and the SE846 with the stock cable.  I just keep my filter holder with tool at home in the drawer.
  
 Not to discredit anyone regarding discoloration of the clear (opaque) custom sleeves, but I verified with my audiologist (she owns the clear [opaque] custom sleeves and CIEMs) regarding her discolored sleeves/CIEMs and she said that she did regularly clean them.  I know that the person's pH plays a part regarding discoloration, but use and time plays a big part as well.  I do hope that your sleeves do not change color in the hopefully many years you will use them.  If they do change color, they will be as structurally useful at that time as they are right now.
  
 I also have experience with my custom Gladiator mouthguard.  It is also clear (opaque), but after around a year of wearing them (cleaned them after every use), they were starting to discolor.  A couple months later of use and I felt I was forced to get another Gladiator because they turned so yellow.  I know that saliva plays a part in the discoloration (it wasn't like I ate anything while I wore them), but I cleaned them (brushed them and used mouthwash) and they still turned yellow.
  
 Here's are a few photos of my first Gladiator when they were new:
  

  

  

  
 I will not post any pictures of how they look now (I did purchase a second Gladiator recently, though) because I am truly embarrassed by how yellow they look.
  
 Regarding the "full shell" custom sleeves, they are a lot easier to insert and remove than the first day I received them, are a joy to use and still create merriment each and every time I use them.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

For the record, even if you didn't wear them a clear silicone product will yellow as time goes on. It's just something the material does, and one's body can have a huge effect on it.


----------



## moedawg140

someguydude said:


> For the record, even if you didn't wear them a clear silicone product will yellow as time goes on. It's just something the material does, and one's body can have a huge effect on it.


 
  
 You are absolutely correct, and if you saw my first Gladiator how it looks now compared to my new (second) clear Gladiator, you would probably cringe.


----------



## jclifton

Big thanks to moedawg140 and JackKontney for the great review and the information.  I met with Gold Circle audiologist Dr. Gayle Santucci here in St Louis, MO for impressions and a hearing test.  Sleeves have been ordered and I am confident I’ll be getting exactly what I wanted and needed.

 My meeting with Dr. Santucci also revealed a hearing deficient in my left ear.  The test results lead to a much appreciated lesson in hearing conservation. 
 
 I just wanted to post back that the help and information given was of great benefit and much appreciated.

Thanks again,

Jason


----------



## moedawg140

jclifton said:


> Big thanks to moedawg140 and JackKontney for the great review and the information.  I met with Gold Circle audiologist Dr. Gayle Santucci here in St Louis, MO for impressions and a hearing test.  Sleeves have been ordered and I am confident I’ll be getting exactly what I wanted and needed.
> 
> My meeting with Dr. Santucci also revealed a hearing deficient in my left ear.  The test results lead to a much appreciated lesson in hearing conservation.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Happy to help, Jason.  I visited St. Louis and surrounding areas for a week for my birthday around this time last year, and it's a great area.  I stayed at my friend's very nice home in Wildwood and went to the gym Life Time Fitness in Ellisville during my stay.  I really liked their outside water park with water slides as I haven't been on a water slide in probably 15 years before going to the gym there.  Also drove to Mizzou in Columbia, and that was a cool college town as well.  I was actually going to wrestle at Lindenwood University in St. Charles (not far from St. Louis), but I just wanted to help out my family and stay closer to home in California, so that's what I did.
  
 Great job regarding getting services done by a Gold Circle audiologist.  Hopefully the custom sleeves will aid in your hearing conservation as you won't need to turn up the volume anymore as a result of the increased isolation you will experience with them deep into your ear canals.
  
 It would be great to read your impressions once you receive the custom sleeves.  What color(s) did you end up choosing?


----------



## Monty Burns

jclifton said:


> Big thanks to moedawg140 and JackKontney for the great review and the information.  I met with Gold Circle audiologist *Dr. Gayle Santucci *here in St Louis, MO for impressions and a hearing test.  Sleeves have been ordered and I am confident I’ll be getting exactly what I wanted and needed.
> 
> My meeting with Dr. Santucci also revealed a hearing deficient in my left ear.  The test results lead to a much appreciated lesson in hearing conservation.
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder if she is related to the founder/head of Sensaphonics .... From their website
  
_"- Michael Santucci, Au.D._
_Michael Santucci is the founder and president of Sensaphonics Hearing Conservation, Inc., based in Chicago, Illinois. As a Doctor of Audiology and ardent music lover, Michael has made it his life’s work to help preserve the sense of hearing for those whose professions involve exposure to high sound pressure levels._
_As president of Sensaphonics, Dr. Santucci provides_
  
 Will load up pictures today (unless it gets real nice out)


----------



## Monty Burns

*WARNING - SILICONE PORN!!*
  
*THE FOLLOWING POST CONTAINS PICTURES OF A GRAPHIC NATURE - *
*HOT YOUNG (Barely Legal) NAKED SILICONE - OLDER MAN *
*SCS PENETRATION AND *
*FULL SHELL IN EAR ACTION. *
*Small children and Small minded adult should exercise discretion when viewing*.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It is SO FREAKING WEIRD to me how SCS aim the nozzles of these things. Like, if you look at ANY pictures of the 8's normally, the connector sits up against the root of the helix, with the housing somewhat "nestled" in the opening of the ear. Sensaphonics rotates the whole shebang forward so the cable is pointing straight out parallel to the floor, a position the things absolutely cannot hold without the SCS.
  
 Now I'm extra amped for mine to come in, haha.


----------



## Monty Burns

It has something to do with the larger housing of the 8s as compared to the less evolved 5s and below. At the end of the day they had to figure a way for it all to fit properly.
  
 Remember to not just put a dab of lube on the SCS but also or in the alternative coat the outer ear and in to the ear canal with a drop on the tip of your finger. It aids in longer term comfort and may act as a barricade between bad Ph and the shell (or it may not)
 Quote:


someguydude said:


> It is SO FREAKING WEIRD to me how SCS aim the nozzles of these things. Like, if you look at ANY pictures of the 8's normally, the connector sits up against the root of the helix, with the housing somewhat "nestled" in the opening of the ear. Sensaphonics rotates the whole shebang forward so the cable is pointing straight out parallel to the floor, a position the things absolutely cannot hold without the SCS.
> 
> Now I'm extra amped for mine to come in, haha.


----------



## moedawg140

monty burns said:


> I wonder if she is related to the founder/head of Sensaphonics .... From their website
> 
> _"- Michael Santucci, Au.D._
> _Michael Santucci is the founder and president of Sensaphonics Hearing Conservation, Inc., based in Chicago, Illinois. As a Doctor of Audiology and ardent music lover, Michael has made it his life’s work to help preserve the sense of hearing for those whose professions involve exposure to high sound pressure levels._
> ...


 
  
 That would be interesting.  I'm sure a quick phone call to her office would answer that inquiry pretty quickly.
  
  


monty burns said:


> *WARNING - SILICONE PORN!!*
> 
> *THE FOLLOWING POST CONTAINS PICTURES OF A GRAPHIC NATURE - *
> *HOT YOUNG (Barely Legal) NAKED SILICONE - OLDER MAN *
> ...


 
  
 Wow, that is some silicone porn!  Just kidding.  Thanks for posting more pictures.  Your earphone housing with SCS position looks very similar to mine.  And that's with my cauliflower ears.
  
  


someguydude said:


> It is SO FREAKING WEIRD to me how SCS aim the nozzles of these things. Like, if you look at ANY pictures of the 8's normally, the connector sits up against the root of the helix, with the housing somewhat "nestled" in the opening of the ear. Sensaphonics rotates the whole shebang forward so the cable is pointing straight out parallel to the floor, a position the things absolutely cannot hold without the SCS.
> 
> Now I'm extra amped for mine to come in, haha.


 
  
 When you receive your "full shells", don't be surprised if your connector points lower, past parallel to the floor, as that is what happened to me when going from the "regular" sleeves to the "full shells".
  
 Looking forward to reading your impressions, as well as seeing the photos of your swirl custom colors you chose.


----------



## Monty Burns

These are so well anchored I can form the memory wire completely. Added bonus the cord looks like it starts in my head and terminates at the connectors





I prefer shooting the right ear as it highlights the Red in the 8s housing.


----------



## moedawg140

monty burns said:


> These are so well anchored I can form the memory wire completely. Added bonus the cord looks like it starts in my head and terminates at the connectors


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  


  
 Thus, the memory wire, SE846 and SCS look like they are a part of your own body.


----------



## Monty Burns

moedawg140 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It is just a matter of time. Then the AI will send me music (and instructions) in HD, No more weight hanging off my back.
  
 The music calls. To the Bliss Liner
 Smither!! Cocktails, chop chop.


----------



## warrior1975

Awesome review and great information. I really have to read again as I'm at work, but it seems like there isn't much sound difference correct? mostly fit? Which is fine as I love the sound of the 8s. I'm fairly sure I will order the sleeves, probably the full sleeves. I love how they are great for the gym, I spend a lot of time there each week.


----------



## moedawg140

warrior1975 said:


> Awesome review and great information. I really have to read again as I'm at work, but it seems like there isn't much sound difference correct? mostly fit? Which is fine as I love the sound of the 8s. I'm fairly sure I will order the sleeves, probably the full sleeves. I love how they are great for the gym, I spend a lot of time there each week.


 
  
 I personally feel there is a sound difference, but everyone's mileage will vary, based on the type of material, tightness of seal, deepness of insertion, isolation properties, etcetera of the sizes-fit-all tip(s) people have used before using the SCS that will ultimately create an individual range of increased sound quality.  
  
 For instance, I thought I inserted my Westone Star-Tips far into my ear canal, but when I received my SCS, I found out immediately how far I should have inserted it, which was impossible with any sizes-fit-all tips because the tip is on the nozzle, and the nozzle of the SE846 is attached to the SCS, but the SCS' ear canal tubes that insert into your ears are curved to your individual ear shapes via ear impressions, which automatically creates the most optimal fit and isolation, boding well for increased sound quality.
  
 I know that Monty Burns can attest to a sound difference, so he may chime in if he reads this - or if you read up on all of the posts in this thread, you'll be able to find his impressions of his SCS as well.
  
 Let me know if you have any questions or inquiries - it will be nice to have another satisfied SCS owner.


----------



## Optiplex

moedawg140 said:


> After 4 mile neighborhood run, the custom sleeves had the best seal out of all of the earphone silicone/comply tips that I have ever used,_* *period_.
> 
> No sweat went past the crus helix, tragus, incisura and/or cavum areas of the ear.  Meaning, no sweat made it into the ear canal.  As a result the "full shell" custom sleeves are a gym rat/fitness aficionado's dream come true.
> 
> Here are some pictures (sweaty) after said run:


 
 moedawg: great review! Prompted me to pull the gun on the SCSs for my Se846.  Question - have you experienced any intermittent sound drop outs, due to sweat getting in contact with the MMXC connectors??  I agree with your review - sweat is not an issue at all inside the ear canal. However, even with the SCS, after 30 minutes of cardio my left ear monitor cuts out/ sound quality degrades due to sweat in the MMXC connectors.  I thought I had faulty pair of SE846s, sent back to Shure, received replacement and still having same issue - only during intense cardio workouts. Have you found a way around this issue?


----------



## moedawg140

optiplex said:


> moedawg: great review! Prompted me to pull the gun on the SCSs for my Se846.  Question - have you experienced any intermittent sound drop outs, due to sweat getting in contact with the MMXC connectors??  I agree with your review - sweat is not an issue at all inside the ear canal. However, even with the SCS, after 30 minutes of cardio my left ear monitor cuts out/ sound quality degrades due to sweat in the MMXC connectors.  I thought I had faulty pair of SE846s, sent back to Shure, received replacement and still having same issue - only during intense cardio workouts. Have you found a way around this issue?


 
  
 Thank you Optiplex, for your kind words.  What SCS color/swirl/crystal color(s) did you choose?
  
 In regards to your question, I have had zero issues with any intermittent sound drop outs due to sweat getting in contact with the MMCX connectors.  I will tell you this though: for what it's worth, I do not use the stock cable anymore.  I'm not sure if you are using the stock cable, but I know the connectors are pretty tight/snug, but the MMCX Tri-Metal connectors of my HL Silver Litz cable are two to three times tighter/snugger than the stock cable's MMCX connectors.  Instead of doing something as drastic as changing/purchasing a different cable, I would first use DeoxIT Red and Gold.  Here are the links for them:
  
DeoxIT D100 (Red) - Amazon
DeoxIT GOLD (Gold) - Amazon
  
 People on Head-Fi have used DeoxIT with their MMCX connectors when they experienced intermittent sound dropping and that fixed the issue.  Albeit you are sweating into the MMCX connectors, but using DeoxIT may very well eradicate the intermittent sound drop issues completely.  Hope this helps, and good luck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 EDIT: November, '14 - Updated DeoxIT links with DeoxIT kits, below:
  
*DeoxIT D and Gold 2mL Solutions Contact Cleaner Enhancer, Conditioner Kit, Wipes*
*DeoxIT® 2C Squeeze Tube Kit, Caig*


----------



## hockey_magnet

optiplex said:


> moedawg: great review! Prompted me to pull the gun on the SCSs for my Se846.  Question - have you experienced any intermittent sound drop outs, due to sweat getting in contact with the MMXC connectors??  I agree with your review - sweat is not an issue at all inside the ear canal. However, even with the SCS, after 30 minutes of cardio my left ear monitor cuts out/ sound quality degrades due to sweat in the MMXC connectors.  I thought I had faulty pair of SE846s, sent back to Shure, received replacement and still having same issue - only during intense cardio workouts. Have you found a way around this issue?


 
 Moedawg  is the expert on these - I don't even own them but based on a lot of research on them I've done, they do reposition the 8's a little further out from your ear and the 8's housings and connectors are no longer in direct contact with your skin - perhaps this would prevent any sweat from getting  into the connectors (or not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## moedawg140

hockey_magnet said:


> Moedawg  is the expert on these - I don't even own them but based on a lot of research on them I've done, they do reposition the 8's a little further out from your ear and the 8's housings and connectors are no longer in direct contact with your skin - perhaps this would prevent any sweat from getting  into the connectors (or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How Optiplex worded his post, I would assume he already owns the SCS.  He stated: "However, even with the SCS, after 30 minutes of cardio my left ear monitor cuts out/sound quality degrades due to sweat in the MMXC connectors."
  
 Technically, the connectors would be the closest part of the earphone to your skin, so I would understand how sweat could possibly get around that area, SCS or with sizes-fit-all tips, but I have never had an issue with sweat going around or inside of the MMCX connector area - even before I cut my hair, as sweat would be accentuated around/through the hair follicles.


----------



## hockey_magnet

I misread his post. I agree that deoxit would be my first thing to try but it makes me wonder when he says it's just the left side. Been so long ago but wasn't there discussion around cutting out issues with the left side with early releases. It could possibly be he was unlucky enough to get two bad ones. Also you would wonder why the right side wasn't causing problems as well


----------



## moedawg140

hockey_magnet said:


> I misread his post. I agree that deoxit would be my first thing to try but it makes me wonder when he says it's just the left side. Been so long ago but wasn't there discussion around cutting out issues with the left side with early releases. It could possibly be he was unlucky enough to get two bad ones. Also you would wonder why the right side wasn't causing problems as well


 
  
 Yes, that could be the case, but that would be really bad luck if that happened!  I still believe the sweat really is the culprit, especially since I haven't heard of anyone having two bad SE846s in a row.  Some of the first batches did have issues, but the warrantied replacements have been praised (at least on Head-Fi) as a whole.


----------



## Monty Burns

warrior1975 said:


> Awesome review and great information. I really have to read again as I'm at work, but it seems like there isn't much sound difference correct? mostly fit? Which is fine as I love the sound of the 8s. I'm fairly sure I will order the sleeves, probably the full sleeves. I love how they are great for the gym, I spend a lot of time there each week.


 

 Warrior, The SCS GREATLY IMPROVE the sound quality. This is not just a seal and comfort issue. The silicone opens up the sound the Bass is a strong as ever but there is no muddiness that I found earlier. I like to say the take the Blue filter to a Pale Blue Filter somewhere in-between the Blue and the White.
  
 I have posted detailed observations on this on the 846 thread, Both in My Custom Sleeve Adventure and afterwards with less shall we say flourish and editorial license.
  
 Universal Nozzle Condoms Shall NEVER touch these ears again.


----------



## warrior1975

Thank you Monty, I appreciate the feedback. This is on my list of things to do.


----------



## moedawg140

monty burns said:


> Warrior, The SCS GREATLY IMPROVE the sound quality. This is not just a seal and comfort issue. The silicone opens up the sound the Bass is a strong as ever but there is no muddiness that I found earlier. I like to say the take the Blue filter to a Pale Blue Filter somewhere in-between the Blue and the White.
> 
> I have posted detailed observations on this on the 846 thread, Both in My Custom Sleeve Adventure and afterwards with less shall we say flourish and editorial license.
> 
> Universal Nozzle Condoms Shall NEVER touch these ears again.


 
  
 I laughed at the last statement, wow! 
  
 Glad to see you back, Monty!  And happy you are still loving the SCS, I see.
  
 Yeah, the SCS never ceases to amaze me.  Whenever I listen to other Universal IEMs, I _long _for a better fit, seal and isolation that the SCS has with my ears.


----------



## moedawg140

warrior1975 said:


> Thank you Monty, I appreciate the feedback. This is on my list of things to do.


 
  
 I know you, buddy, get on it now! haha, just messing...kind of.


----------



## warrior1975

The difficult part is getting impressions done. Last time I paid for customs in full, waited 3 months because I'm a lazy person, then changed my order to universals... Lol... yes, I'm bad like that.


----------



## moedawg140

warrior1975 said:


> The difficult part is getting impressions done. Last time I paid for customs in full, waited 3 months because I'm a lazy person, then changed my order to universals... Lol... yes, I'm bad like that.


 
  
 That should not be your experience with Sensaphonics since your audiologist should send in the impressions for you - and your full shell sleeves would come in a few weeks.  I checked on Sensaphonics' audiologist network, and I found the 'best' audiologist in your area to contact and have ear impressions made for you.  She is also currently the only Sensaphonics Gold Circle audiologist in your state, so I would choose her to have the best experience, because she received training directly from Sensaphonics.  Here's the info:
  
 A.Bel Audiology & Musicians Hearing Center
 Paula Liebeskind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ft. Lauderdale/Miami
 954-435-9779 – Email
  
 Go through her, and I'm pretty sure you will be taken care of.  Now you have no excuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good luck!


----------



## warrior1975

Awesome, thanks Moe!! The problem is/was that I never went to get them done. Lol... I'm ridiculous... I know. I will definitely use her, not too far from me either.


----------



## moedawg140

Beautiful, I guessed right...I do love geography!  Good luck with the impressions, make sure to clean out your ear wax before seeing her though.


----------



## punit

I normally sleep with the 846's with my ear resting on the pillow & the 846's fit perfectly & I feel no discomfort. If I go for the Sensa sleeves will it be uncomfortable when sleeping as then they will be jutting a bit out of the ears ? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## moedawg140

punit said:


> I normally sleep with the 846's with my ear resting on the pillow & the 846's fit perfectly & I feel no discomfort. If I go for the Sensa sleeves will it be uncomfortable when sleeping as then they will be jutting a bit out of the ears ? Thanks for any feedback.




There was a member a few days ago who posted the same/similar question on the SE846 impressions thread - the post below is the answer I had for him:


You can sleep with the custom sleeves on the SE846. 

The SCS is in my honest opinion, the most stationary SE846 because the silicone earmolds completely envelop the parts of the ear that sizes-fit-all tips cannot, meaning the custom sleeves will have a great deal more stability regarding possible earphone housing movement as you toss and turn throughout the night sleeping (or day/night nap). Wearing the SCS will also mean that you should maintain the utmost in comfort throughout the night, will have more isolation to fall asleep easier, coupled with more forgiveness (stays in your ears) if you move around whilst sleeping compared to most, if not all sizes-fit-all tips.


----------



## Monty Burns

I have just been outside in the backyard dealing with the aftermath of a mass leaf suicide. Assisting me in the gruesome task was the SCS and Jackson Browne (circa 1978).
  
 I am now ready to make a final personal pronouncement upon the utility SCS and to what extent they have enhanced my listening experience from a sonic and ergonomic performance perspective ... the place that Graph fear to and cannot tread.
  
 Ahem (cough),......
  
*You may have my SCS If, and Only When you can Pry them from my Cold Dead Ears. *
  
 Since at that point, as I am opting for cremation. they will have to be removed.


----------



## cuiter23

Just shipped my impressions out today for my 425s! Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## moedawg140

cuiter23 said:


> Just shipped my impressions out today for my 425s! Now the waiting game begins...


 
  
 Congrats!  What color/swirl did you choose?  Anything else about the process so far that you would like to share?


----------



## cuiter23

moedawg140 said:


> Congrats!  What color/swirl did you choose?  Anything else about the process so far that you would like to share?


 
  
 Thanks  I just went with the clear since custom colours cost more. I sent the impression yesterday and it should be in Chicago in 3 business days so I can't really say much. Although the customer service from Claudia has been great so far. I will update this thread once I receive them. By the way, how long did the whole process take for you from the day they received the impressions until you received them?


----------



## moedawg140

cuiter23 said:


> Thanks  I just went with the clear since custom colours cost more. I sent the impression yesterday and it should be in Chicago in 3 business days so I can't really say much. Although the customer service from Claudia has been great so far. I will update this thread once I receive them. By the way, how long did the whole process take for you from the day they received the impressions until you received them?


 
  
 I'll quote the review regarding the time it takes to receive the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves (for my situation):
  
  
 Quote:


> *Time to Arrive: *(Original Review - "Regular Sleeves")
> 
> The Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue took a little over three weeks to arrive to my door after the impressions were initially made.  According to Claudia from Sensaphonics, their end took only a week to create the sleeves.  Expect two to three weeks’ time for delivery of these sleeves to arrive to your residence, should you choose to purchase a pair for yourself (and request the sleeves to be sent to your residence).
> 
> ...



  
 With this said, if you (or anyone else) lives outside of the U.S. (for example, if you live in Toronto, Canada), add at least an additional week to receive the SCS because of customs, shipping distance, etc.
  
 In comparison to other custom (acrylic/silicone) CIEM companies' lead times (6-8 weeks, up to _*months *_waiting time) to receive a purchased CIEM, Sensaphonics' lead time (2, up to a max of 4 weeks for international purchasers) is simply exemplary.


----------



## cuiter23

moedawg140 said:


> I'll quote the review regarding the time it takes to receive the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves (for my situation):
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 
 Thanks for the quote! Excuse my ignorance for not reading properly haha. I will update here on my impressions when I receive them


----------



## moedawg140

cuiter23 said:


> Thanks for the quote! Excuse my ignorance for not reading properly haha. I will update here on my impressions when I receive them


 
  
 For sure!  Not a problem.  Looking forward to your impressions when you receive the SCS, and I hope you enjoy the custom sleeves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (root beer float in my glass)


----------



## moedawg140

Just wanted to share an exchange a potential SCS user and I had.  He gave me permission to post it, as I believe the questions and answers will be of assistance to potential SCS users.
  
 His email:
  
 "I own a pair of SE535LTD and and found that no matter what foam and silicone tips will leave me with an uncomfortable ear after some time of use like using 3 hours straight. Another thing is that my cavum area is quite big i have to say and the SE535 have a little space to move around, the edge of the part contacting the cavum will leave me with a sore ear because there is space below it (the SE535 sits on the cavum with that edge) and the memory wire not working that well with my ear. So I have read about the custom sleeve before getting these earphones but not entirely sure about it some details.
  
 1) full shell is of same price with regular?
 2) Sensaphonics charge extra shipping fee for overseas shipping? *I live in a far far country named Malaysia.
 3) How if the sleeve is not a perfect fit like some CIEM fitting issue? 
 4) So I have to get a custom cable if I don't want to destroy the memory wire (it will greatly reduce the resell value afaik)
 5) I cannot find any picture of solid colors, i'll pick red to go with the earphone's color. 
  
 If refit service is not available, it will be pain in the ass if the shell goes wrong as $150 is not cheap. 
  
 I have a weird ear, narrow ear canal, big outer ear.
  
 Thought asking an experienced user is better than sending sesaphonics emails. Thanks in advance."
  
  
 My response:
  
 "1) _Same price, however, if you are getting it for the SE535LTD, I would specify with the audiologist you are using AND double check with Sensaphonics that they create the "full shells" for you.  The full shells just felt 'right' to me, compared to the regular sleeves._
  
 2) _That would be up to your audiologist if they are shipping the impressions to Sensaphonics.  If you are doing it yourself, I am sure that they can work out a situation with you for shipping.. but yes, it will cost you more.  How much more for Malaysia, you would have to contact Claudia at Sensaphonics for her to tell you an exact amount.  Paying a little more for the shipping will be worth it more in the end, in my honest opinion!_
  
 3) _If you have fit issues with the custom sleeves, you have 30 days from the time you receive the custom sleeves for Sensaphonics to create a refit for you, free of charge.  They made a refit of my right full shell sleeve, free of charge!_
  
 4) _You can use the stock wire/cable or any third-party cable with your Shure.  The SCS will NOT damage the connectors in any way *whatsoever*.  You do not have to remove the memory wire.  I just showed how to do it in the review for comfort's sake.  Taking out the memory wire was regardless of using the SCS or using any sizes-fit-all tips._
  
 5) _I have not seen any solid colors as well, but it would be as you would imagine, solid with no see-thru properties that the crystal colors have.  Red will look great, I would imagine.  You can also email Claudia to see if she can send you a picture the solid red custom sleeve color.  Nevertheless, If you decide to get the custom sleeves in red, please post how it looks!_
  
_As for the weird ear, don't worry about it_."


----------



## punit

I got my SCS. Positives are :
  

Easier to insert than the westone star foam tips (which were my fav). Initially it will take more time but once you get the hang of it is quite easy.
More comfortable, they disappear after you get used to them, the foams never disappeared.
Increased Clarity
Can listen at lower volume now
Better soundstage
  
 Haven't encountered any negatives so far. Highly Recommended. Thanks moedawg140 . You were quite instrumental in my decision to get the SCS. This will kill my curiosity to get CIEMS for quite some time. Big Thumbs up to SCS for turning around such a great product in 7 days.


----------



## moedawg140

punit said:


> I got my SCS. Positives are :
> 
> 
> Easier to insert than the westone star foam tips (which were my fav). Initially it will take more time but once you get the hang of it is quite easy.
> ...


 
  
 Congrats on your purchase, and I'm happy to help.  Also, thank you for the impressions, I appreciate it.  I understand that the SCS, and customs in general are very personal, so it is great to read another positive review.  I am also happy that you enjoy the comfort, and can perceive increased clarity and elevation in sound quality regarding soundstage for your SE846.
  
 7 days turnaround time is epic.  That may be the fastest turnaround of any company regarding customs that I have read.  As for killing curiosity to get CIEMs, that's exactly what it did for me as well.  Plus, silicone isolates better than acrylic, so that facet/feature further thwarts my desire for a CIEM, especially one that is designed in acrylic.
  
 If you don't mind, would you care to share the color chosen (I'm assuming clear, but I may be wrong) and post pictures of the SCS, and in your ears, when you can?


----------



## davidcotton

moedawg140 said:


> Congrats on your purchase, and I'm happy to help.  Also, thank you for the impressions, I appreciate it.  I understand that the SCS, and customs in general are very personal, so it is great to read another positive review.  I am also happy that you enjoy the comfort, and can perceive increased clarity and elevation in sound quality regarding soundstage for your SE846.
> 
> 7 days turnaround time is epic.  That may be the fastest turnaround of any company regarding customs that I have read.  As for killing curiosity to get CIEMs, that's exactly what it did for me as well.  Plus, silicone isolates better than acrylic, so that facet/feature further thwarts my desire for a CIEM, especially one that is designed in acrylic.
> 
> If you don't mind, would you care to share the color chosen (I'm assuming clear, but I may be wrong) and post pictures of the SCS, and in your ears, when you can?


 

 I had a three day (2 days to make, one for next day shipping) turnaround from a company called minerva in the uk.  That was extra on top (£50 so $79 for rush) though and they did already have my impressions on file from a much earlier order.  7 days for a standard order is very good indeed.


----------



## moedawg140

davidcotton said:


> I had a three day (2 days to make, one for next day shipping) turnaround from a company called minerva in the uk.  That was extra on top (£50 so $79 for rush) though and they did already have my impressions on file from a much earlier order.  7 days for a standard order is very good indeed.


 
  
 Yes, your experience of 3 days is very good, however you had two things going for you.  You had the rush order, and Minerva had your impressions on file.  Also, the U.K. is much smaller in land mass compared to the U.S., so shipping should be overall faster in the U.K. if you are shipping within the country (I see you live in the U.K.) as opposed to someone like me who lives almost 2,000 miles away (around 2,900 kilometers) from Sensaphonics headquarters in Chicago.  Do you own any Shure IEMs, and if so which one(s)?


----------



## punit

moedawg140 said:


> Congrats on your purchase, and I'm happy to help.  Also, thank you for the impressions, I appreciate it.  I understand that the SCS, and customs in general are very personal, so it is great to read another positive review.  I am also happy that you enjoy the comfort, and can perceive increased clarity and elevation in sound quality regarding soundstage for your SE846.
> 
> 7 days turnaround time is epic.  That may be the fastest turnaround of any company regarding customs that I have read.  As for killing curiosity to get CIEMs, that's exactly what it did for me as well.  Plus, silicone isolates better than acrylic, so that facet/feature further thwarts my desire for a CIEM, especially one that is designed in acrylic.
> 
> If you don't mind, would you care to share the color chosen (I'm assuming clear, but I may be wrong) and post pictures of the SCS, and in your ears, when you can?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/675219/shure-se846-impressions-thread/7650#post_11071358


----------



## moedawg140

punit said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/675219/shure-se846-impressions-thread/7650#post_11071358




Thanks for clarifying your turnaround time, and for posting the photo of your SCS. Looks great and flows well with the SE846 clear housing. Enjoy, and make sure to clean the clear custom sleeves a little more often so there will be a little less chance for discoloration.


----------



## davidcotton

moedawg140 said:


> Yes, your experience of 3 days is very good, however you had two things going for you.  You had the rush order, and Minerva had your impressions on file.  Also, the U.K. is much smaller in land mass compared to the U.S., so shipping should be overall faster in the U.K. if you are shipping within the country (I see you live in the U.K.) as opposed to someone like me who lives almost 2,000 miles away (around 2,900 kilometers) from Sensaphonics headquarters in Chicago.  Do you own any Shure IEMs, and if so which one(s)?


 

 Tried the shure 215's back when they came out but got two faulty pairs in a row (the infamous connection issue).  I'd like to try Shure again at some point but I also a)hated the stupid swivel connecter and b) had the issue that some had with the relief preventing decent fitting.


----------



## moedawg140

davidcotton said:


> Tried the shure 215's back when they came out but got two faulty pairs in a row (the infamous connection issue).  I'd like to try Shure again at some point but I also a)hated the stupid swivel connecter and b) had the issue that some had with the relief preventing decent fitting.


 
  
 Wow, I'm sorry to hear that.  I am aware that with the SE846, owner's connection issues were rectified with DeoxIT Red and Gold contact cleaner.  If anything else was a problem (like sound imbalances/complete drop-outs), Shure is great with replacement warranty support.
  
 As for the swivel connector, there are some third-party cables that tame the swivel effect.  My Silver Litz cable from Ted Allen (headphonelounge.com) has a strong Tri-Metal MMCX connector, and does not make the earphone housing of the SE846 swivel out of control because the connection is much tighter than the stock SE846 SPC MMCX connector.  If anything, the stock cable's memory wire was uncomfortable for me and wasn't a great match at all for the sunglasses that I wear.
  
 I had an issue with fitting as well - could never get a great seal with my favorite tips at the time in my right ear, and this was after trying out the Westone TRU - STAR Fit Kit (5 different sizes + 2 materials = 10 pairs).  The SCS took care of all of my fit issues, and then some.  Being able to workout in them without sweat going into my ear canals was the cherry on top!
  
 I know that you live in the U.K., but if you want a vacation, maybe you can fly over to CanJam (Costa Mesa, CA) in March to check out not only my SE846 and third-party accessories, but a plethora of other audio goodies as well.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## davidcotton

moedawg140 said:


> Wow, I'm sorry to hear that.  I am aware that with the SE846, owner's connection issues were rectified with DeoxIT Red and Gold contact cleaner.  If anything else was a problem (like sound imbalances/complete drop-outs), Shure is great with replacement warranty support.
> 
> As for the swivel connector, there are some third-party cables that tame the swivel effect.  My Silver Litz cable from Ted Allen (headphonelounge.com) has a strong Tri-Metal MMCX connector, and does not make the earphone housing of the SE846 swivel out of control because the connection is much tighter than the stock SE846 SPC MMCX connector.  If anything, the stock cable's memory wire was uncomfortable for me and wasn't a great match at all for the sunglasses that I wear.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the invitation but it would probably work out cheaper for me to purchase a pair of shures to check out rather than fly over   I do have a pair of Custom art's (silicone) Music One's being built and a demo pair of Cosmic Ears CE6E on the way to me hopefully this week so I think that's me set for the foreseeable anyway


----------



## moedawg140

davidcotton said:


> Thanks for the invitation but it would probably work out cheaper for me to purchase a pair of shures to check out rather than fly over   I do have a pair of Custom art's (silicone) Music One's being built and a demo pair of Cosmic Ears CE6E on the way to me hopefully this week so I think that's me set for the foreseeable anyway


 
  
 Of course it would be cheaper for you to purchase the SE846 and return them if you don't like them, but I really meant that you could fly over to not just listen to the SE846, but listen to everything else they will have out here!  Plus you can get to see the sights, eat scrumptious food, go to the beach, hike in Malibu or Palos Verdes, the sky's the limit!  But I understand if you can't make it over though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sounds like you are in the hunt for some great IEMs, hopefully you'll be able to have one that satisfies your auditory wants and needs.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Just thought I'd peek in here to report on my SCS with my 846s. I've had them a couple months, and it is tough to describe what a great difference they have made in my 846 experience. The isolation, the comfort, the improved sound quality (due to the isolation alone or something else? Tough to say). 
  
 Loved the 846s, and really didn't expect to get such satisfaction from the addition of the SCS. Well worth it. Well worth it.


----------



## moedawg140

roscoeiii said:


> Just thought I'd peek in here to report on my SCS with my 846s. I've had them a couple months, and it is tough to describe what a great difference they have made in my 846 experience. The isolation, the comfort, the improved sound quality (due to the isolation alone or something else? Tough to say).
> 
> Loved the 846s, and really didn't expect to get such satisfaction from the addition of the SCS. Well worth it. Well worth it.


 
  
 That is really great to hear, Roscoeiii.  Thank you for your thoughts regarding the SCS.  What color did you get?  Do you have any pictures of the SCS you would like to share?  
  
 The SCS experience can definitely be a little difficult to describe, as the improvement with the addition of the SCS varies on an individual basis, but the increase of isolation is probably number 1 for most users.  Fit, impeccable seal, and depth of inserted custom sleeves also help with the improved sound quality.
  
 Congrats, and I'm looking forward to seeing some SCS pics from you.


----------



## cuiter23

Hey guys, just thought I would update the thread. I received my sleeves today in the mail for the SE425s. I requested for the full shell option (thanks for the user on here for letting me know). They fit wonderfully, I put them on for 5 minutes and forgot I had them on at all. Clarity improved on all ranges due to the better seal and its better attenuation abilities. The most noticeable improvement I heard was in the low regions. I could care less about bass quantity but the bass has improved a lot with these shells, still the deep extension but a slight touch extra in quantity which I don't mind. 
  
 Turnaround time was quicker than I expected, they quoted me 14 business days due to the busy Christmas season but they managed to ship out my order in 11 business days which was extremely impressive. Thanks to Sensaphonics again for their great customer service and quality in their products. Sensaphonics deserves my highest recommendation and for anyone wanting to improve their sound and comfort for their SE series, this is a no-brainer to me.
  
 I have attached some pics below as promised


----------



## moedawg140

cuiter23 said:


> Hey guys, just thought I would update the thread. I received my sleeves today in the mail for the SE425s. I requested for the full shell option (thanks for the user on here for letting me know). They fit wonderfully, I put them on for 5 minutes and forgot I had them on at all. Clarity improved on all ranges due to the better seal and its better attenuation abilities. The most noticeable improvement I heard was in the low regions. I could care less about bass quantity but the bass has improved a lot with these shells, still the deep extension but a slight touch extra in quantity which I don't mind.
> 
> Turnaround time was quicker than I expected, they quoted me 14 business days due to the busy Christmas season but they managed to ship out my order in 11 business days which was extremely impressive. Thanks to Sensaphonics again for their great customer service and quality in their products. Sensaphonics deserves my highest recommendation and for anyone wanting to improve their sound and comfort for their SE series, this is a no-brainer to me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the impressions, cuiter23.  I'm happy that you are liking your SCS!  It's great that the bass quality and quantity has improved with your SE425 as well.  11 business days is really fast, and even more impressive that you received the custom sleeves that fast during the Christmas season.
  
 Kudos for including pictures of your SCS, and enjoy your silicone CIEM version of the SE425!


----------



## punit

I am facing a small issue when using the SCS in the gym. During some exercise's I lose the seal & this affects the bass. Hence have switched back to the Westone true fit foams for the gym. Use SCS for normal listening.


----------



## moedawg140

punit said:


> I am facing a small issue when using the SCS in the gym. During some exercise's I lose the seal & this affects the bass. Hence have switched back to the Westone true fit foams for the gym. Use SCS for normal listening.


 
  
 It's unfortunate you are facing this issue.  I experience no issues regarding losing seal while working out.  Your losing seal issue more than likely has to do with the method of how your audiologist created your ear mold impressions.  My Sensaphonics Double Gold Circle Audiologist did not use a bite block, had me open up my mouth for around a minute while the goo was inserted into my ear(s), and had me speak normally while the impressions were curing.  What method(s) did your audiologist use to create your ear mold impressions?


----------



## punit

Yeah, think the way the impressions were taken is the issue. Didn't have an open mouth.


----------



## moedawg140

punit said:


> Yeah, think the way the impressions were taken is the issue. Didn't have an open mouth.




That is more than likely the issue. I am not an audiologist, but I would say that having the mouth closed during the curing process would mean that you would have to keep your mouth closed with the SCS in your ears because that is how the ear mold impressions were cured. Since my mouth was opened and talked normally while my impressions were being cured meant there is more leeway regarding seal in more situations when the SCS are in my ears - hence having no issues when working out, talking, etcetera.


----------



## Monty Burns

moedawg140 said:


> That is more than likely the issue. I am not an audiologist, but I would say that having the mouth closed during the curing process would mean that you would have to keep your mouth closed with the SCS in your ears because that is how the ear mold impressions were cured. Since my mouth was opened and talked normally while my impressions were being cured meant there is more leeway regarding seal in more situations when the SCS are in my ears - hence having no issues when working out, talking, etcetera.


 

 Got to agree with you there Moe. The pdf (Hey they dressed it up a bit)  on their website   regarding getting molds/impressions says:
  
*Avoid using a bite block. Instead, when making ear impressions, start with your jaw open. Once the material has been injected, move your jaw to replicate the facial movements you make while performing. While the material is setting, vocalists should sing, horn players should bring a mouthpiece and play, and drummers should stick out their tongues (or make whatever other interesting faces they do while playing!). Performers should move their head up and down, left and right… Anything you do on stage, do it while the impression material sets. *
 We are experts at facilitating the ear impression process, so please don’t hesitate to contact Sensaphonics directly if you or your audiologist has any questions. 
 Toll-free US: 877-848-1714 
 International: 312-432-1714 
http://www.sensaphonics.com/Ear%20Impressions%20How2.pdf
  
 Wash Rinse Repeat 
  
 Happy New Year


----------



## moedawg140

How are your clear/opaque SCS' holding up, @Monty Burns?


----------



## umgoblue2008

Can anyone with the full shell sleeves comment on the fit of sleeves with the nozzle? I got the half shell sleeves about a year ago, when full shell was not an option, and the sleeves would fall off 846s drivers when they are not in my ear. I like to wear them to sleep, and I would wake up and they would disappear, or if I just want to wear one side and let the other side dangle the sleeves would fall off pretty easily. Anyway that's how I lost one, so I am ordering the full shell ones as a replacement. I will have the new ones soon so I can test it on my own, just seeing if anyone else has any experience. The stock tips would never fall off the nozzle.


----------



## moedawg140

umgoblue2008 said:


> Can anyone with the full shell sleeves comment on the fit of sleeves with the nozzle? I got the half shell sleeves about a year ago, when full shell was not an option, and the sleeves would fall off 846s drivers when they are not in my ear. I like to wear them to sleep, and I would wake up and they would disappear, or if I just want to wear one side and let the other side dangle the sleeves would fall off pretty easily. Anyway that's how I lost one, so I am ordering the full shell ones as a replacement. I will have the new ones soon so I can test it on my own, just seeing if anyone else has any experience. The stock tips would never fall off the nozzle.




The sleeves (either regular or full shell) tend to get loose in time due to sweat, dander, dust, etcetera. The best way to make the sleeves so they are as tight as they once were is to take off the sleeves and clean them with mild soap and water. I have had to do this a few times, and that takes care of the looseness issue.


----------



## umgoblue2008

Guess i will have to try that. Do you take them off when not using your earphones? I like using one ear only when I'm in public and don't want to block out all incoming noise. I've lost them on several occasions and found them. Eventually (sure enough) I lost one and couldn't find it.


----------



## moedawg140

umgoblue2008 said:


> Guess i will have to try that. Do you take them off when not using your earphones? I like using one ear only when I'm in public and don't want to block out all incoming noise. I've lost them on several occasions and found them. Eventually (sure enough) I lost one and couldn't find it.




When I am not using them and they are in my case, I do keep them on my SE846. I use only one ear in public as well when I have to speak to someone, but it's great when they are both in my ears during the times I don't want to speak to anyone. I had one of them fall down as well when I had one out of my ear while I was outside (was able to find it) - then contacted Claudia, and she said that I needed to clean them so they keep their tackiness. I wash the inside of the tubes really well, clean the outsides of the sleeves and then air them out to dry. If you really don't want to lose them at all, you can take one off and then put it in your pocket if you need to take one IEM out.


----------



## umgoblue2008

moedawg140 said:


> When I am not using them and they are in my case, I do keep them on my SE846. I use only one ear in public as well when I have to speak to someone, but it's great when they are both in my ears during the times I don't want to speak to anyone. I had one of them fall down as well when I had one out of my ear while I was outside (was able to find it) - then contacted Claudia, and she said that I needed to clean them so they keep their tackiness. I wash the inside of the tubes really well, clean the outsides of the sleeves and then air them out to dry. If you really don't want to lose them at all, you can take one off and then put it in your pocket if you need to take one IEM out.




I see you like to listen to iphone 6 directly without an amp, do you listen to spotify or your own music? If it's your own music, what quality is it and does it sound better than iphone 5s? Unfortunately I have the lowest capacity 5s so I just use spotify or listen to podcasts on the go. At home I listen to music/movies/games on a sound blaster z (amp) on PC and it is night and day (better soundstage, clearer details, more bass). Have you tried an amp with your iPhone? I would never carry one for convenience sake but also wonder if different players or amp would make a big difference.


----------



## moedawg140

umgoblue2008 said:


> I see you like to listen to iphone 6 directly without an amp, do you listen to spotify or your own music? If it's your own music, what quality is it and does it sound better than iphone 5s? Unfortunately I have the lowest capacity 5s so I just use spotify or listen to podcasts on the go. At home I listen to music/movies/games on a sound blaster z (amp) on PC and it is night and day (better soundstage, clearer details, more bass). Have you tried an amp with your iPhone? I would never carry one for convenience sake but also wonder if different players or amp would make a big difference.




I do listen to my iPhone 6 without an amp. I mostly listen to Spotify - Extreme Setting (320kb) and my offline/local content is mostly 320kb - I listen to the content via Neutron Music Player. I compared the 6's audio to the 5S' audio using the same YouTube songs, and A/Bing using the SE846 didn't yield huge auditory differences to my ears. From my 5 before, I could tell a marked difference very quickly, as there is more power that emits from the 6, and the dynamics improved (especially regarding the low end). You can also check out the iPhone 6 Audio Quality thread, and you'll read a lot of opinions regarding the iPhone 6 quality compared to other smartphones and boutique DAPs. 

As for trying an amp with my iPhone - yes, I have tried several DAC/amps with my iPhone. My RSA Intruder balanced amp review is in my profile if you're interested. 

Regarding the amp being worth it discussion, it is seriously up to you. You may feel that the perceived increase in SQ is worth the extra device and cable(s) that will be added to the iPhone, or you may feel that certain DAC/amps may not synergize well with your particular application (impedance issues, input incompatibilities, cost, etcetera). If I was going to add an extra device, my choice would be the Chord Hugo, as it really does sound blissful and creamy smooth to my ears.


----------



## Earbones

Thanks for a wonderful, comprehensive review.
  
 While I do use a DAC/amp with my iOS device (an IFI Micro iDSD with an iPod touch in my case), I'm always telling people on here (and a few other sites) that iOS devices used alone are nothing to be sniffed at. Dunno if you've checked out Ken Rockwell's tests, but the iPhones put up some of the best FR and THD numbers in the industry, better than the vast majority of sub $1k dedicated audiophile solutions that are sold to "improve" the sound of a phone, or replace the phone entirely. Not saying one can't improve on an iPhone's sound... But it will generally take some proper coin to do so... 
  
 For a mobile rig, I used to listen to my iPod by itself, and was holding out for a Hugo... But after reading a comparison of the Micro iDSD with a Hugo, I picked one up to see for myself. It's a stupid, stupid, stupid machine. Completely bonkers, off-the-charts good. Just insane for the money. IFI is going to run their parent company out of business. Anyway, I listened to it for a day, then packed it along for a trip to my Chord dealer, and compared the two myself. Fully 99% of the sound, $499. Anyway, worth a look.


----------



## cuiter23

earbones said:


> Thanks for a wonderful, comprehensive review.
> 
> While I do use a DAC/amp with my iOS device (an IFI Micro iDSD with an iPod touch in my case), I'm always telling people on here (and a few other sites) that iOS devices used alone are nothing to be sniffed at. Dunno if you've checked out Ken Rockwell's tests, but the iPhones put up some of the best FR and THD numbers in the industry, better than the vast majority of sub $1k dedicated audiophile solutions that are sold to "improve" the sound of a phone, or replace the phone entirely. Not saying one can't improve on an iPhone's sound... But it will generally take some proper coin to do so...
> 
> For a mobile rig, I used to listen to my iPod by itself, and was holding out for a Hugo... But after reading a comparison of the Micro iDSD with a Hugo, I picked one up to see for myself. It's a stupid, stupid, stupid machine. Completely bonkers, off-the-charts good. Just insane for the money. IFI is going to run their parent company out of business. Anyway, I listened to it for a day, then packed it along for a trip to my Chord dealer, and compared the two myself. Fully 99% of the sound, $499. Anyway, worth a look.


 
  
 Very well put. I was going to get the A200p for the iphone but after reading some reviews and verifying some charts I don't believe that the A200p will actually improve the sound of the iphone on the DAC portion alone, perhaps the amp section will be the bulk of the sq upgrade from a stock iphone. I would just suggest a clean low impedance output amplifier and save yourself the money from the DAC and AMP combos.


----------



## moedawg140

earbones said:


> Thanks for a wonderful, comprehensive review.
> 
> While I do use a DAC/amp with my iOS device (an IFI Micro iDSD with an iPod touch in my case), I'm always telling people on here (and a few other sites) that iOS devices used alone are nothing to be sniffed at. Dunno if you've checked out Ken Rockwell's tests, but the iPhones put up some of the best FR and THD numbers in the industry, better than the vast majority of sub $1k dedicated audiophile solutions that are sold to "improve" the sound of a phone, or replace the phone entirely. Not saying one can't improve on an iPhone's sound... But it will generally take some proper coin to do so...
> 
> For a mobile rig, I used to listen to my iPod by itself, and was holding out for a Hugo... But after reading a comparison of the Micro iDSD with a Hugo, I picked one up to see for myself. It's a stupid, stupid, stupid machine. Completely bonkers, off-the-charts good. Just insane for the money. IFI is going to run their parent company out of business. Anyway, I listened to it for a day, then packed it along for a trip to my Chord dealer, and compared the two myself. Fully 99% of the sound, $499. Anyway, worth a look.


 
  
 Thanks for the comment, I appreciate it!  I hope it was of some assistance to you.
  
 With regards to Ken Rockwell, there are positive and negative reviews/impressions pertaining to his tests - the iPhone 6 & 6 Plus Audio Quality thread goes into detail about Mr. Rockwell and most everything else iPhone 6/iPhone audio related.
  
 The reason why I do not use an additional DAC/Amp attached to my iPhone 6 is because I have not found a DAC/Amp that sounds so amazingly better than the iPhone 6 by itself that I must use it.  The Chord Hugo is my favorite portable DAC/Amp that I have tried, but it is just not a consideration for me, as I like having as slim an overall profile as possible, hence the iPhone 6 128GB, Neutron Music Player/Spotify - Extreme Setting, IEM (Legend R/SE846 + SCS) setup.  The sound is divine, and I am able to move around at ease.  Only one battery to deal with, don't have to worry about quirks of DAC/Amps and no extra devices and interconnect cable(s) to deal with.  
  
 Also, I do not use any boutique DAPs.  The newer DAPs for the most part sound amazing, but none that I have tried (including the A&K series) have the robustness or intuitiveness of the iPhone's (or other smartphone's) user interface.  I would have to carry another device with my iPhone 6, as the DAPs can not take calls, text or perform smartphone tasks.  The fact that the iPhone 6 is a high percentage sounding (or even better sounding than DAC/Amps/DAPs, etcetera depending on various factors) DAP in its own right is more than enough for my wants and needs.
  
 This is precisely why I focus a lot on cable synergy with the particular C/IEM I am listening to, and love a cable that performs well with regards to my setup and sound signature preferences.  Having a great seal and impeccable isolation is paramount as well - the SCS in full shell form performs seamlessly, and making sure that silicone and acrylic CIEMs fit just about as perfect as can be is of utmost importance - which may result in needing a refit or two, but is truly worth it for the utmost of bliss in the end.


----------



## Earbones

Sounds like you have your chain pretty well thought through... I agree the the iPhone/iPod touch is pretty tough to beat (if not impossible to beat) as source, when both sound quality and ultimate portability are the top considerations...

Have you checked out Tidal? I'm listening to it almost exclusively as far as streaming goes, these days...


----------



## moedawg140

earbones said:


> Sounds like you have your chain pretty well thought through... I agree the the iPhone/iPod touch is pretty tough to beat (if not impossible to beat) as source, when both sound quality and ultimate portability are the top considerations...
> 
> Have you checked out Tidal? I'm listening to it almost exclusively as far as streaming goes, these days...


 
  
 I knew that you were going to ask if I listened to Tidal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Regarding the answer to your question (if I have checked out Tidal), this is from my profile:

*Tidal High Fidelity Music Streaming Service* - http://www.head-fi.org/t/733890/iphone-6-6-plus-audio-quality/390#post_11000304 (scroll down to #405) *except in this case, you should not need to scroll.*


----------



## Monty Burns

moedawg140 said:


> How are your clear/opaque SCS' holding up, @Monty Burns?


 

 Sorry Moe took me a while to find your question re my "Clear" SCS. I am happy to report that they are in PERFECT condition. No discolouration Now this could be my ears are the right Ph or it could be that after each use I rinse them off in warm soapy water and then run them under the tap with cold water.... Air dry and ready to go....The perfect interface between human an Cylon


----------



## Mooses9

very nice


----------



## Earbones

moedawg140 said:


> I knew that you were going to ask if I listened to Tidal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  
 Ha ha, yeah, it is pricy, for what it is... Everything in this damn hobby is pricy...
  
 My experience with Tidal was "Yeah, I'll take the free seven days, and cancel then... No way I'm going to pay $20 for this..." Then a few days later during a listening session, I went to check an email, and when I was done, I unconsciously opened Spotify and played a track... A muscle-memory thing, since I was still used to using Spotify. It sounded weird and thin. Opened the same track on Tidal... "Dammit. I'm totally going to pay $20 for this..."


----------



## moedawg140

monty burns said:


> Sorry Moe took me a while to find your question re my "Clear" SCS. I am happy to report that they are in PERFECT condition. No discolouration Now this could be my ears are the right Ph or it could be that after each use I rinse them off in warm soapy water and then run them under the tap with cold water.... Air dry and ready to go....The perfect interface between human an Cylon


 
  
 Thanks for the update, and it's great to hear regarding your clear sleeves!  I agree, no discoloration could be because your cerumen is the right pH and washing the sleeves thoroughly after each use.  As for the renovations, it's great that you have the opportunity to spend some money, hopefully it will be all worth it in the end, my friend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Açaí smoothie in my glass)
  


earbones said:


> Ha ha, yeah, it is pricy, for what it is... Everything in this damn hobby is pricy...
> 
> My experience with Tidal was "Yeah, I'll take the free seven days, and cancel then... No way I'm going to pay $20 for this..." Then a few days later during a listening session, I went to check an email, and when I was done, I unconsciously opened Spotify and played a track... A muscle-memory thing, since I was still used to using Spotify. It sounded weird and thin. Opened the same track on Tidal... "Dammit. I'm totally going to pay $20 for this..."


 
  
 It takes real will power to not make the hobby too expensive for yourself.  I have not spent too much money since I have first joined Head-Fi - I have even cut down on purchasing G-Shocks every so often.
  
 I'm glad that you like Tidal, and I like it a lot as well, but paying four times as much than what I currently spend now does not outweigh the various issues/comparisons that were apparent when comparing Tidal to Spotify.  I am still hoping that Spotify will come out with a HiFi service soon - as I really enjoy Spotify's algorithms, new releases, playlist creations, low to no lag time with loading tracks, and other reasons as well.


----------



## lisztian420

Ive received my scs for two weeks now. After spending some quality time with them, I would also like to contribute my $.02 on the fit and sound.

it is by far the most comfortable ear pieces ever!! The silicoN is so much more comfy than Acrylics. 

There's also a ~10% improvement in sq. Mostly tighter bass and more pronounced treble presence. I decided to switch my silver cables to a silver/copper Hybrid which Has noticable effect on the midrange.

Then I decided to tesT all my available filters and settle on modded blaCk.

I found my sweet spot and I cannot be happier with the overall sq. everything is just so perfect now!! I probably won't be usinG my jh13 for a long time now. In comparison my jh13 sounds boring and lack textures to my ears!

I got the sweet shure se846s^.^


----------



## moedawg140

lisztian420 said:


> Ive received my scs for two weeks now. After spending some quality time with them, I would also like to contribute my $.02 on the fit and sound.
> 
> it is by far the most comfortable ear pieces ever!! The silicoN is so much more comfy than Acrylics.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the impressions! 

Just wondering; what model IEM are you using with the SCS? What color/swirl color(s) SCS did you choose? Also, do you have any pictures?

Congratulations on the SCS and glad it is working out splendly for you!

Edit: Thanks for updating your post. The rest of the questions still kindly apply. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## umgoblue2008

Just got my full shell sleeves, and they are fantastic. About 10x better than the half shell ones i got last year. Sound quality/isolation is about the same, marginally better with the full shell. However, the full shell envelopes over the entire earbud drivers, and seems like they would never fall out on its own. The half shell only covered 60% of the earbud, and fell out all the time (how i lost one). For the new ones I have to put real effort to separate the sleeves from the earbuds. Big ups.


----------



## moedawg140

umgoblue2008 said:


> Just got my full shell sleeves, and they are fantastic. About 10x better than the half shell ones i got last year. Sound quality/isolation is about the same, marginally better with the full shell. However, the full shell envelopes over the entire earbud drivers, and seems like they would never fall out on its own. The half shell only covered 60% of the earbud, and fell out all the time (how i lost one). For the new ones I have to put real effort to separate the sleeves from the earbuds. Big ups.


 
  
 Glad you like the full shell sleeves!  What color(s)/swirl did you choose and what IEM are you using with the SCS?
  
 As for the full shell sleeves seeming like they may never fall out, I thought the exact same way.  However, once I took the sleeves on and off, again and again, and there was more sweat, dirt and dander around as well as inside of the sleeves, the sleeves did not hold onto the SE846's body very well and would slip off rather easily.  Making sure to clean the sleeves, preferably after each use with warm water and mild soap will help keep the sleeves nice and tight while they are on each IEM housing.


----------



## umgoblue2008

moedawg140 said:


> Glad you like the full shell sleeves!  What color(s)/swirl did you choose and what IEM are you using with the SCS?
> 
> As for the full shell sleeves seeming like they may never fall out, I thought the exact same way.  However, once I took the sleeves on and off, again and again, and there was more sweat, dirt and dander around as well as inside of the sleeves, the sleeves did not hold onto the SE846's body very well and would slip off rather easily.  Making sure to clean the sleeves, preferably after each use with warm water and mild soap will help keep the sleeves nice and tight while they are on each IEM housing.


 
  
 Thanks for the heads up, I'll try to clean them often (still a big improvement, i remember getting the half shell ones last year and right after i got them they started falling off). As for color I went with the default clear . i actually like it clear, makes it look cool when you can see the components inside.


----------



## moedawg140

umgoblue2008 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll try to clean them often (still a big improvement, i remember getting the half shell ones last year and right after i got them they started falling off). As for color I went with the default clear . i actually like it clear, makes it look cool when you can see the components inside.


 
  
 No worries.  Cleaning them will be a necessity in the future for sure.
  
 What IEM are you using with the SCS?  I see in your signature that you own the SE530.  Are you using the SE530 with the SCS?  Do you have any photos?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cuiter23

Just to clarify, to clean these I will need to:
  
 1. remove the sleeves from the IEM first
 2. apply hand soap on the outside and also inside of the shell
 3. rinse off with cold water
  
 Just want to confirm before I damage anything. Also thanks Moedawg for keeping this thread alive more people should know about this!


----------



## umgoblue2008

moedawg140 said:


> No worries.  Cleaning them will be a necessity in the future for sure.
> 
> What IEM are you using with the SCS?  I see in your signature that you own the SE530.  Are you using the SE530 with the SCS?  Do you have any photos?  Thanks in advance.


 

  
 I'm using them with my SE846's. Used to have the 535s, and the 2c before that. The 535's broke and didn't want to pay 200+ to get them repaired and got new ones instead, lol. Also, thank god they made these things detachable, I've had to get my 535's replaced so many times bc the cord wore out. 
  
 Also the memory portion of the wire is awful with the custom sleeves, as you've mentioned.


----------



## moedawg140

umgoblue2008 said:


> I'm using them with my SE846's. Used to have the 535s, and the 2c before that. The 535's broke and didn't want to pay 200+ to get them repaired and got new ones instead, lol. Also, thank got they made these things detachable, I've had to get my 535's replaced so many times bc the cord wore out.
> 
> Also the memory portion of the wire is awful with the custom sleeves, as you've mentioned.


 
  
 Okay, thanks for the info and picture...I guess your current signature is pretty misleading then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Yeah, the memory wire was pretty unbearable for me, removing them helped out regarding comfort exponentially.  Looks like it's time for you to remove the memory wire...if you decide to go through with it, good luck - shouldn't be difficult at all.


----------



## Jazzi

umgoblue2008 said:


> Just got my full shell sleeves, and they are fantastic. About 10x better than the half shell ones i got last year. Sound quality/isolation is about the same, marginally better with the full shell. However, the full shell envelopes over the entire earbud drivers, and seems like they would never fall out on its own. The half shell only covered 60% of the earbud, and fell out all the time (how i lost one). For the new ones I have to put real effort to separate the sleeves from the earbuds. Big ups.


 
 Congratulations!  I was fitted today.  Process was a little different than I expected, but not drastically so. The audiologist made the impressions, filled out the paper (and noted my choice of colors (blue/black swirl), dropped my impressions in a box, and then in a FedEx envelope.  Said she expected them back in about 3 weeks, and then she'd bring me back in to try them on.  I pay when everything is satisfactory.  She estimates the full cost (her services plus the cost of the sleeves) to be about $250-260.  Sounds like her cut is about $50 for making the impressions.
  
 Noon appointment - I'm out the door at 12:26p.  
  
 The wait begins.


----------



## umgoblue2008

jazzi said:


> Congratulations!  I was fitted today.  Process was a little different than I expected, but not drastically so. The audiologist made the impressions, filled out the paper (and noted my choice of colors (blue/black swirl), dropped my impressions in a box, and then in a FedEx envelope.  Said she expected them back in about 3 weeks, and then she'd bring me back in to try them on.  I pay when everything is satisfactory.  She estimates the full cost (her services plus the cost of the sleeves) to be about $250-260.  Sounds like her cut is about $50 for making the impressions.
> 
> Noon appointment - I'm out the door at 12:26p.
> 
> The wait begins.


 
  
 It's going to be a long 3 weeks my friend. When i had it done last year they also had me do a hearing test, so my visit was a bit longer. Well worth the wait, hope it works out well for you. P.S. they double duty as ear plugs, works wonders when you need to concentrate.


----------



## Jazzi

umgoblue2008 said:


> It's going to be a long 3 weeks my friend. When i had it done last year they also had me do a hearing test, so my visit was a bit longer. Well worth the wait, hope it works out well for you. P.S. they double duty as ear plugs, works wonders when you need to concentrate.


 
 I had read of other audiologists performing a hearing test, so I was really expecting it.  I'm hoping they surprise me and get them out earlier.
  
 Did yours come straight to you, or were they also returned to the audiologist?


----------



## umgoblue2008

jazzi said:


> I had read of other audiologists performing a hearing test, so I was really expecting it.  I'm hoping they surprise me and get them out earlier.
> 
> Did yours come straight to you, or were they also returned to the audiologist?


 
 I live in Chicago, so I got the impression done at Sensaphonics' offices, then I picked them up there. It will be beneficial for you to pick them up from the audiologist, as it is not intuitive how you should insert them into your ears. The audiologist will show you how to insert them and make sure they fit properly. I was actually lucky because i had a fit issue with my left sleeve, and i just took it to their office and they took care of it right away.


----------



## Jazzi

umgoblue2008 said:


> I live in Chicago, so I got the impression done at Sensaphonics' offices, then I picked them up there. It will be beneficial for you to pick them up from the audiologist, as it is not intuitive how you would to insert them into your ears. The audiologist will show you how to insert them and make sure they fit properly. I was actually lucky because i had a fit issue with my left sleeve, and i just took it to their office and they took care of it right away.


 
 Wow, that's impressive!  Glad to hear you're enjoying them.  I'm looking forward to getting mine and enjoying them as much.  I'm hoping for a first-time perfect fit.


----------



## moedawg140

cuiter23 said:


> Just to clarify, to clean these I will need to:
> 
> 1. remove the sleeves from the IEM first
> 2. apply hand soap on the outside and also inside of the shell
> ...


 
  
 1.  Most definitely, wouldn't want to clean the sleeves while they are still on the IEMs!  Oh my!  
 2.  Mild soap, be it hand soap or otherwise, is sufficient.
 3.  I like to use warm water to make it slightly easier to clean the cerumen, dirt and dander that is inside and outside of the SCS.
  
 As long as members post their experiences and questions, the thread shouldn't be perishing anytime soon.  Even if the lurkers just lurk, I'm just happy that people may receive some useful information from all of the members that do post!  
  
  


jazzi said:


> Congratulations!  I was fitted today.  Process was a little different than I expected, but not drastically so. The audiologist made the impressions, filled out the paper (and noted my choice of colors (blue/black swirl), dropped my impressions in a box, and then in a FedEx envelope.  Said she expected them back in about 3 weeks, and then she'd bring me back in to try them on.  I pay when everything is satisfactory.  She estimates the full cost (her services plus the cost of the sleeves) to be about $250-260.  Sounds like her cut is about $50 for making the impressions.
> 
> Noon appointment - I'm out the door at 12:26p.
> 
> The wait begins.


 
  
 $50 - $60 is a great price for impressions!  Looking forward to seeing the blue/black swirl as well.  I bet it's going to look legit!
  
  


umgoblue2008 said:


> It's going to be a long 3 weeks my friend. When i had it done last year they also had me do a hearing test, so my visit was a bit longer. Well worth the wait, hope it works out well for you. P.S. they double duty as ear plugs, works wonders when you need to concentrate.


 
  
 The SCS is perfect for when you need to concentrate and tune everything else in the world completely out.  I use the SE846 + SCS and listen to the "Intense Studying" playlist on Spotify to crank out the essays and assignments that are often due while I'm currently obtaining my Masters.
  
  


umgoblue2008 said:


> I live in Chicago, so I got the impression done at Sensaphonics' offices, then I picked them up there. It will be beneficial for you to pick them up from the audiologist, as it is not intuitive how you should insert them into your ears. The audiologist will show you how to insert them and make sure they fit properly. I was actually lucky because i had a fit issue with my left sleeve, and i just took it to their office and they took care of it right away.


 
  
 Awesome that you were able to go to Sensaphonics' headquarters, very nice!  If you are accustomed to inserting CIEMs (or even if you aren't), the SCS isn't very difficult to insert into your ears.  You'll know it's inserted correctly once the SCS feels deep and comfortable inside of your ears.  Just insert and slightly twist the SCS towards you, making sure the cymba/crus helix portion of the SCS is seated inside of the cymba.  Adding lubricant if it is difficult to insert makes the SCS slide in very easily.  After the initial insertion, you may not need to use any lubricant, especially if you have mastered how to insert the SCS inside of your ears without any issues. 
  
  


jazzi said:


> Wow, that's impressive!  Glad to hear you're enjoying them.  I'm looking forward to getting mine and enjoying them as much.  I'm hoping for a first-time perfect fit.


 
  
 A first time perfect fit would be fabulous, but if you do run into any fit issues, you have 30 days to have Sensaphonics remake/refit the SCS for you, for free.  My cauliflower right ear required a refit regarding the SCS, but the refit proved to be the best fit that I have ever felt regarding universals and everything else as well.


----------



## cuiter23

moedawg140 said:


> 1.  Most definitely, wouldn't want to clean the sleeves while they are still on the IEMs!  Oh my!
> 2.  Mild soap, be it hand soap or otherwise, is sufficient.
> 3.  I like to use warm water to make it slightly easier to clean the cerumen, dirt and dander that is inside and outside of the SCS.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! I definitely need to give these a good cleaning.


----------



## Jazzi

moedawg140 said:


> 1.  Most definitely, wouldn't want to clean the sleeves while they are still on the IEMs!  Oh my!
> 2.  Mild soap, be it hand soap or otherwise, is sufficient.
> 3.  I like to use warm water to make it slightly easier to clean the cerumen, dirt and dander that is inside and outside of the SCS.
> 
> ...


----------



## moedawg140

> Originally Posted by *Jazzi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

 Regardless of the reviews (both negative and positive) of the antiseptic wipes you linked to, my opinion is that any wipes that you have to pay for isn't the best fiscal and cleaning decision.  With the wipes you will not be able to get inside every single crevice of the SCS to clean them properly. To save money, it is advisable to just use warm water and mild soap.  You can fully clean the SCS inside and out, using the warm water to flow through the ear canal tubes/openings, making sure the SCS gets a thorough cleaning.  Avoid any chemical that is abrasive or anything that can change the color or properties of the SCS.  Warm water (I use warm-hot) and mild soap is all you need to clean the SCS.


----------



## umgoblue2008

moedawg140 said:


> Regardless of the reviews (both negative and positive) of the antiseptic wipes you linked to, my opinion is that any wipes that you have to pay for isn't the best fiscal and cleaning decision.  With the wipes you will not be able to get inside every single crevice of the SCS to clean them properly. To save money, it is advisable to just use warm water and mild soap.  You can fully clean the SCS inside and out, using the warm water to flow through the ear canal tubes/openings, making sure the SCS gets a thorough cleaning.  Avoid any chemical that is abrasive or anything that can change the color or properties of the SCS.  Warm water (I use warm-hot) and mild soap is all you need to clean the SCS.


 
  
 What he said. What you are cleaning mostly is bodily secretions (oils) from the sleeves so that they don't become slippery and icky. This is why you use mild soap, as soap is a good emulsifier of oils and will wash them right out (also acts as a surfactant, which lowers surface tension of water, so water can get through the narrow sleeve canal and clean better). Isopropyl alcohol is a fine choice as well since it does have some non-polar dissolving capabilities, but its not necessary especially if it costs extra.


----------



## moedawg140

> Originally Posted by *Jazzi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


umgoblue2008 said:


> What he said. What you are cleaning mostly is bodily secretions (oils) from the sleeves so that they don't become slippery and icky. This is why you use mild soap, as soap is a good emulsifier of oils and will wash them right out (also acts as a surfactant, which lowers surface tension of water, so water can get through the narrow sleeve canal and clean better). Isopropyl alcohol is a fine choice as well since it does have some non-polar dissolving capabilities, but its not necessary especially if it costs extra.


 
  
 I was going to reply with my own thoughts of using alcohol to clean the SCS (not advisable to use it because alcohol tears/breaks down the silicone), but wanted to get complete confirmation from Claudia first before posting.  She states: "no rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide as it eats away at the silicone and lacquer. Their best bet for cleaning the sleeves is a degreasing dishwashing liquid (I found Dawn works best) and hot water. If they are really greasy or oily then give them a long soak and a scrub and rinse with hot water. 
  
 The rule of thumb is that if they are willing to wash their face or dishes with it then they can wash their sleeves with it."
  
  
 Warm to hot water and mild degreasing liquid like Dawn is the way to go to get the SCS as clean as possible and still keep its full molecular composition and effectiveness.


----------



## Jazzi

moedawg140 said:


> Regardless of the reviews (both negative and positive) of the antiseptic wipes you linked to, my opinion is that any wipes that you have to pay for isn't the best fiscal and cleaning decision.  With the wipes you will not be able to get inside every single crevice of the SCS to clean them properly. To save money, it is advisable to just use warm water and mild soap.  You can fully clean the SCS inside and out, using the warm water to flow through the ear canal tubes/openings, making sure the SCS gets a thorough cleaning.  Avoid any chemical that is abrasive or anything that can change the color or properties of the SCS.  Warm water (I use warm-hot) and mild soap is all you need to clean the SCS.


 
 Thanks, moedawg140.  I guess I was being lazy.  Thought it would be easier to just keep wipes available, rather than having to schlep to the bathroom to wash them after each use.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jazzi

umgoblue2008 said:


> What he said. What you are cleaning mostly is bodily secretions (oils) from the sleeves so that they don't become slippery and icky. This is why you use mild soap, as soap is a good emulsifier of oils and will wash them right out (also acts as a surfactant, which lowers surface tension of water, so water can get through the narrow sleeve canal and clean better). Isopropyl alcohol is a fine choice as well since it does have some non-polar dissolving capabilities, but its not necessary especially if it costs extra.


 
 I thought I read somewhere that alcohol was a serious no-no.  That was why I was looking for a non-alcohol solution with the wipes.  No problem, though.  You and moedawg have convinced me that soap and water is the way to go.  Thanks.


----------



## Monty Burns

The time to clean them in warm water AND rinse them in cold is around 60 to ninety seconds. An eternity if you are waiting for water to boil but it just flies by like its 45 seconds for this most onerous of tasks 
  
 Remember to dry them off with paper towel and then leave them out to air dry so no moisture remains inside.
  
 When rinsing them I run them under a cold tap so the water goes in the big end and shoots out the tiny hole at the hole  from whence the music emanates (tiny hole is I believe the correct technical terminology)/. This ensures that all the soapy water and whatever particulate/scum/detritus that  is caught up in it has been completely removed.
  
 Personally I wish I took as much care about keeping my car clean as I do the SCS.


----------



## fzr100098

These little beauties showed up today (crystal purple, but they almost look blue in the pic)


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> These little beauties showed up today (crystal purple, but they almost look blue in the pic)




Looks great! Any fit/sound impressions thus far?


----------



## fzr100098

moedawg - fit and isolation is outstanding BUT sound quality is lacking, sounds muffled - that's the only way I can describe it.  Perhaps I have a defective mold or something


----------



## cuiter23

fzr100098 said:


> moedawg - fit and isolation is outstanding BUT sound quality is lacking, sounds muffled - that's the only way I can describe it.  Perhaps I have a defective mold or something


 
  
 Definitely bring it back while you're in the 30 days. It should not sound muffled at all.


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> moedawg - fit and isolation is outstanding BUT sound quality is lacking, sounds muffled - that's the only way I can describe it.  Perhaps I have a defective mold or something


 
  


cuiter23 said:


> Definitely bring it back while you're in the 30 days. It should not sound muffled at all.


 
  
 I agree with cuiter23 wholeheartedly.  Contact Claudia (saveyourears@sensaphonics.com) as soon as you can, and she can help you out with a refit/replacement.  Please make sure to follow up with your results as well.


----------



## Headtrip

cuiter23 said:


> Definitely bring it back while you're in the 30 days. It should not sound muffled at all.


----------



## Headtrip

Don't despair yet. I recently received my SCS and experienced similar results until I played around with the position of the nozzle going into the small canal which in my case took a sharp turn about where the nozzle tip ended. After twisting the mount I finally attained nirvana with these custom esrpieces. YMMV. GOOD LUCK


----------



## fzr100098

I think the "small canal" in my case might be a little small, sounds a bit choked off


----------



## umgoblue2008

Is there anything stuck in the scs? When I got my first pair the scs went too far in my left canal and my earwax was deposited in the scs the sound was muted compared to my right.


----------



## lisztian420

Wow. This site is still going strong!! Awesome! Subscribed!


----------



## lisztian420

Quick question, you think a good seal with the scs creates suction when you move them?? I mean is that the standard for ideal isolation??


----------



## fzr100098

Reply from Sensaphonics (Stan):  "That sometimes comes up for people who order custom sleeves in color. If you mail those back to us, we will happily fix and ship those back to you at no charge. This is our standard fit warranty. To be safe, I would send back the impressions too, if our lab decides it'd be best to remake them. If we go with that route, you'd be put at the front of our queue and turn-around will be expedited. I don't think your particular issue will come to this, though. "


----------



## moedawg140

lisztian420 said:


> Wow. This site is still going strong!! Awesome! Subscribed!


 
  
 Of course, as long as people post their impressions and thoughts regarding the SCS, it shouldn't going anywhere anytime soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


lisztian420 said:


> Quick question, you think a good seal with the scs creates suction when you move them?? I mean is that the standard for ideal isolation??


 
  
 When the SCS has an exemplary seal and therefore exemplary isolation, there should be a vacuum-like seal to the SCS, and you should slightly feel it when removing them from your ears.
  
  


fzr100098 said:


> Reply from Sensaphonics (Stan):  "That sometimes comes up for people who order custom sleeves in color. If you mail those back to us, we will happily fix and ship those back to you at no charge. This is our standard fit warranty. To be safe, I would send back the impressions too, if our lab decides it'd be best to remake them. If we go with that route, you'd be put at the front of our queue and turn-around will be expedited. I don't think your particular issue will come to this, though. "


 
  
 With regards to the reply (assuming the reply is based on your canal being small and choked off), Stan is correct.  
  
 What I would add to it to maybe expedite the process is to have your audiologist remake the side impression you are having an issue with (should be free), instructing the audiologist to go very deep (as deep as they can without hurting you) with the foam stop so they can take as deep/long and full as impressions as they can, so you can have the best impression you can get, and then send (and mark on the impression bags) the new impression as well as the old one, and then Sensaphonics can choose the one they think is the best and then work from that one.  
  
 These steps should aid you even further with creating the correct and best fit for you.


----------



## fzr100098

Looking at my particular sleeves, the "canal" seemed too narrow, in my opinion it should open up slightly (if anything) away from the IEM or the sound is going to be compressed - that's exactly what it sounded like, the treble was especially choked off, maybe they will just "bore them out"
  
 Can't go any deeper on the impressions without being painful - it was right on the edge.  If these don't work out, next step is  Earwerkz Legend Rs


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> Looking at my particular sleeves, the "canal" seemed too narrow, in my opinion it should open up slightly (if anything) away from the IEM or the sound is going to be compressed - that's exactly what it sounded like, the treble was especially choked off, maybe they will just "bore them out"
> 
> Can't go any deeper on the impressions without being painful - it was right on the edge.  If these don't work out, next step is  Earwerkz Legend Rs




Whatever happens with the SCS process for you (I'm confident it should work out for you), the Legend R is on another level of bliss. I'll be comparing my custom Legend R, Legend R demo which I have put more than 300 hrs burn in time, SE846 + SCS, and others in an upcoming review in the near future (you'll be able to see it on my signature and/or profile).


----------



## fzr100098

Should be a great comparison!


----------



## olddude

For anyone ordering for the 846, the full shell sleeve is automatically selected (price remains the same).  For smaller Shure iems it is an option, the default being the smaller sleeve.  I just got off the phone with them.


----------



## cuiter23

olddude said:


> For anyone ordering for the 846, the full shell sleeve is automatically selected (price remains the same).  For smaller Shure iems it is an option, the default being the smaller sleeve.  I just got off the phone with them.


 
  
 +1, I got the full shells for my SE425. Highly recommended for better seal and comfort. And for the same price why not?


----------



## Jazzi

cuiter23 said:


> +1, I got the full shells for my SE425. Highly recommended for better seal and comfort. And for the same price why not?


 
 Pictures (or it didn't happen)?


----------



## cuiter23

jazzi said:


> Pictures (or it didn't happen)?


 
  
 Look back a couple pages!


----------



## Jazzi

cuiter23 said:


> Look back a couple pages!


 
 Found it, cuiter (page 7).  Thanks.


----------



## Jazzi

Okay, 3 weeks and 1 day after my impressions were made at the Audiologist's office, my Sensaphonic SCS sleeves have arrived.  Woohoo!  The fit is definitely comfortable, and maybe my imagination, but the entire range seems clearer, from highs to lows.  After a few hours, a definite hit and worth the price of $250 (everything included in that price).
  
 However, I'm getting mixed reviews on the colors (blue/black swirl).  I'm happy with it, and the likelihood they could be confused for someone else' pair is slim.


----------



## moedawg140

jazzi said:


> Okay, 3 weeks and 1 day after my impressions were made at the Audiologist's office, my Sensaphonic SCS sleeves have arrived.  Woohoo!  The fit is definitely comfortable, and maybe my imagination, but the entire range seems clearer, from highs to lows.  After a few hours, a definite hit and worth the price of $250 (everything included in that price).
> 
> However, I'm getting mixed reviews on the colors (blue/black swirl).  I'm happy with it, and the likelihood they could be confused for someone else' pair is slim.


 
  
 I would put the pictures in a spoiler, but since your SCS are so gorgeous, that I'll leave it as it is!  Very nice, and awesome pictures!
  
 I believe your imagination of elevated highs to lows has been made a reality with your SCS.  
  
 Let us know how you like it when working out if you choose to do so with your SE846 + SCS combo.


----------



## fzr100098

Sensaphonics reworked the sleeves, the "canals" are larger now and hopefully the sound will be less compressed/muffled


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> Sensaphonics reworked the sleeves, the "canals" are larger now and hopefully the sound will be less compressed/muffled


 
  
 Were you able to try them on?  When you do, please let us know how they fit.  
  
 Thanks for the update!


----------



## fzr100098

Fit/seal/isolation - excellent as before
  
 SQ - better than last time, but still seems "compressed", my standard Westone orange comply tips seal almost as well (at least a fresh pair of them) and sound more open and "airy"
  
 Still on the fence about these, fortunately it wasn't a huge investment....


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> Fit/seal/isolation - excellent as before
> 
> SQ - better than last time, but still seems "compressed", my standard Westone orange comply tips seal almost as well (at least a fresh pair of them) and sound more open and "airy"
> 
> Still on the fence about these, fortunately it wasn't a huge investment....


 
  
 Thanks for your impressions.  Since these are so personal, your mileage will vary, but since these are so enveloping, there may be a sense of elevated warmness to the overall presentation of the music.  Maybe they can open up the canal or make both slightly shorter?  Not sure if you would like to go through with it though.  Did they use the same impressions or did they make new custom sleeves with the new/updated impressions?


----------



## fzr100098

Same impressions and same sleeves, just modifed - definitely warmer but not really in a good way, at least for my taste, bass sounds more lazy


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> Same impressions and same sleeves, just modifed - definitely warmer but not really in a good way, at least for my taste, bass sounds more lazy


 
  
 I'm sure if you contacted Sensaphonics they could help make it right for you.  Maybe new impressions would help, not entirely certain.  Not sure if that would change anything, but it may be worth a shot if you really like the fit and feel of the SCS.


----------



## cuiter23

fzr100098 said:


> Same impressions and same sleeves, just modifed - definitely warmer but not really in a good way, at least for my taste, bass sounds more lazy


 
  
 I can see where you're coming from. The sleeves definitely make it slightly warmer due to a stronger bass. I kind of prefer a slightly warm signature on the side of neutral so it's fine for me. Perhaps you are not really into this new kind of signature?
  
 I'm sure you can work something out with Sensaphonics though.


----------



## fzr100098

At this point I'm very curious what full customs would sound like in comparison, obviously that's not a quick or cheap question to answer
  
 Price is right on the EarTech quad driver, but I can't find a review of it
http://www.eartechmusic.com/eartech-quad-driver-custom-iem/


----------



## cuiter23

fzr100098 said:


> At this point I'm very curious what full customs would sound like in comparison, obviously that's not a quick or cheap question to answer
> 
> Price is right on the EarTech quad driver, but I can't find a review of it
> http://www.eartechmusic.com/eartech-quad-driver-custom-iem/


 
  
 My next pair is going to be one from 1964Ears. Was set on the V6-Stage with a wood faceplate but they are releasing their Adel line soon so I will hold back...
  
 But definitely check them out if you haven't already.


----------



## Jazzi

moedawg140 said:


> I would put the pictures in a spoiler, but since your SCS are so gorgeous, that I'll leave it as it is!  Very nice, and awesome pictures!
> 
> I believe your imagination of elevated highs to lows has been made a reality with your SCS.
> 
> Let us know how you like it when working out if you choose to do so with your SE846 + SCS combo.


 
 Thanks, moedawg.  They're more comfortable today than yesterday, and I'm even more impressed with the sound than yesterday.  I'm very glad I read your review!  Now I'm just waiting until I can pair them with my incoming Lotoo PAW Gold.


----------



## moedawg140

jazzi said:


> Thanks, moedawg.  They're more comfortable today than yesterday, and I'm even more impressed with the sound than yesterday.  I'm very glad I read your review!  Now I'm just waiting until I can pair them with my incoming Lotoo PAW Gold.


 
  
 Glad they are growing on you in more ways than one!  Glad the review was helpful!
  
 Interesting DAP you are receiving.  Enjoy!


----------



## olddude

I spoke to Claudia at Sensaphonics today, mine should be here by next Friday.  Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## moedawg140

olddude said:


> I spoke to Claudia at Sensaphonics today, mine should be here by next Friday.  Looking forward to trying them out.


 
  
 Congrats!  Hope everything turns out great for you. *Crosses fingers*


----------



## olddude

She was very nice.  I mentioned your name and she perked up even more.  I told her they should put you on the payroll.


----------



## Jazzi

olddude said:


> She was very nice.  I mentioned your name and she perked up even more.  I told her they should put you on the payroll.


 
 +1


----------



## fzr100098

cuiter23 said:


> I can see where you're coming from. The sleeves definitely make it slightly warmer due to a stronger bass. I kind of prefer a slightly warm signature on the side of neutral so it's fine for me. Perhaps you are not really into this new kind of signature?
> 
> I'm sure you can work something out with Sensaphonics though.


 
  
 I'm playing with the EQ on my Sony A17 to ease up the over warm (to the point of droning) signature - it's definitely better


----------



## cuiter23

fzr100098 said:


> I'm playing with the EQ on my Sony A17 to ease up the over warm (to the point of droning) signature - it's definitely better


 
  
 That's good to hear! I find that the Sony players are quite lean sounding to being with so that may be a great place to start off. The EQ on my F886 is great too especially the clearbass function!


----------



## fzr100098

After a few more days and fiddling with the settings, I'm definitely "warming up" to these things.  For one thing the fit and seal is so good when I'm at the gym I don't have to worry about making adjustments (in terms of the fit) all the time.  I'm pretty happy with them so the foamies are going back in the drawer!


----------



## AndrewH13

I assume your choice of tips are removed when using these sleeves?


----------



## cuiter23

andrewh13 said:


> I assume your choice of tips are removed when using these sleeves?


 
  
 Oh yes for sure!


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> I assume your choice of tips are removed when using these sleeves?


 
  
 Completely.  There is no similar substitute for the SCS regarding choice of tips, in my opinion.


----------



## Jazzi

andrewh13 said:


> I assume your choice of tips are removed when using these sleeves?


 
 Absolutely.  No tips when using the SCS.  Insert the SE846 (sans tips) into the sleeves, and then the sleeves into your ears.


----------



## AndrewH13

Thanks guys for confirming, its how I imagined them.


----------



## Jazzi

andrewh13 said:


> Thanks guys for confirming, its how I imagined them.


 
  
 Andrew, a closer look at my avatar will give you a better idea of what they're like.


----------



## Malcuso

Joined the cool kid's club Friday night when my crystal shells arrived. 2 week turn around. Sound is great. I've been a fan of the blue filter but now sampling the whites which previously I had not liked. However, the sleeves really ground the base and allow the mids and highs to separate. Next test is a 15 hour flight in a week.


----------



## moedawg140

malcuso said:


> Joined the cool kid's club Friday night when my crystal shells arrived. 2 week turn around. Sound is great. I've been a fan of the blue filter but now sampling the whites which previously I had not liked. However, the sleeves really ground the base and allow the mids and highs to separate. Next test is a 15 hour flight in a week.




Pics or it didn't happen! Just kidding...kinda. Welcome and congrats! What Crystal color did you purchase and do you have any pictures of them? You can also try modding the blue and/or black nozzle inserts/filters (take a safety pin and remove the foam dampers), as some members have experienced an elevation of auditory satisfaction with the mod. 

Have fun during your flight!


----------



## Headtrip

You will love the isolation on the plane. Antisocial but who cares?


----------



## Malcuso

Nothing too exciting . . .  besides the sound.


----------



## olddude

I see Abbey Road behind your iems.  The 24bit sounds fantastic with my Comply Pro tips.  I'm hoping it will sound even better with the Sensaphonics.


----------



## Malcuso

Once you receive, I'd be interested in your impressions with the X5. The detail should be quite impressive. I tried the X5 for a month. Really liked the sound but the unit crashed. A lot! I think it was a tag issue and might pull the trigger again or wait for the X7 release.


----------



## olddude

I use my Pono, am selling the X5.  If you want a good deal on it, pm me as I haven't listed it yet.  Leather case, two 64 cards, box, etc.  I tried my 846s with it (single-ended, of course) and it sounded great.  But the Pono sounds better single-ended and considerably better balanced.  
  
 If the one you had was crashing, most likely you had a problem with tagging.  A good tagging editor can fix that problem.  I can't recall mine ever crashing.  Also, it's very easy to reinstall the firmware, which should remove any other issues.  I found the X5 a very nice unit, and I'd still be using it if my son hadn't given me the Pono for Xmas.  It's been sitting in its box since then.


----------



## Malcuso

Don't wait on me. So far the simplicity of my stack keeps me happy but I'm always looking to raise the bar. I'm going to demo the AKs this month at Axpona. I've also been hearing good things about the Pono.


----------



## fzr100098

Looks like a Headphone Lounge Silver Litz and crystal blue or purple sleeves - exactly my set-up
  
 These things are a perfect for sweaty gym sessions - helps to protect the 846s if you're not using a case carrying them around in a gym bag as well


----------



## Malcuso

Yep. I've not got the courage to wear them in the gym yet. However I have seen another pair floating around and even seen a guy wearing TH900s.


----------



## fzr100098

Go for it - unlike the foamies, these don't go soft and squishy when exposed to sweat (and lose seal) and they are much better at keeping sweat/contamination out, godsend for gym rats
  
 Is it just me or do the guys wearing the big full size cans (headphones) look ridiculous?


----------



## moedawg140

malcuso said:


> Yep. I've not got the courage to wear them in the gym yet. However I have seen another pair floating around and even seen a guy wearing TH900s.


 
  
 In my opinion, the SCS is the epitome of gym and workout friendly custom sleeves and add ons to an IEM, as sweat shouldn't get near the ear canal.  I have pictures and explanations of one of my experiences in the "*Sweat Is Conquered:*" portion of the review.
  
  


fzr100098 said:


> Go for it - unlike the foamies, these don't go soft and squishy when exposed to sweat (and lose seal) and they are much better at keeping sweat/contamination out, godsend for gym rats
> 
> Is it just me or do the guys wearing the big full size cans (headphones) look ridiculous?


 
  
 The SCS is definitely the most useful I've experienced for working out.
  
 As for the people who wear the full size headphones looking ridiculous, I would just say different strokes for different folks.  With the SCS, I don't have to worry about the ear or headphones slipping off of my ears or my head due to the accumulation of sweat or excessive movement.


----------



## olddude

Sorry- what? I couldn't hear you.


----------



## moedawg140

Geez.  There are a few headphones that are really enormous, though...


----------



## olddude

Mine just arrived.  Lubed 'em up a slight bit with hearing-aid goo and slipped 'em in.  Perfect fit.  I got the clears 'cause I walk with mine and clear matches the 846 AND doesn't draw attention.  Stealth iems.
  
 Sound is very good.  I'm not noticing muddy bass as some suggested.  If anything it may be a bit clearer (Pono using balanced cable).  I do seem to have a bit more sparkle in the uppers.  Probably because I was using Comply Pros and they muffle top end a bit.  Blued modded filters on the 846.
  
 Of course I had just gotten back from a walk when they arrived, so I'm sitting here listening.  Tomorrow they'l get a real-world test.  
  
 When I called Claudia last week to see when they would be shipped, she told me Weds ship and Fri arrive (I paid for two-day shipping) and here they are on time.  
  
 My impressions reached them April 1st and they came back on the 17th.  So slightly more than two weeks but factor in the weekends and that's very quick turnaround.


----------



## Malcuso

Keep us posted on your impression of Blue Mod vs White. Thus far the White really increased sound stage and makes the Base more defined and stand out.


----------



## fzr100098

Did you remove the foam from your white filters?


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> Did you remove the foam from your white filters?




I'm not sure who your post was directed to since I did not see a quote or a mention of a person's name, but the white filters do not have foam dampers installed, meaning there is no foam damper to remove because it does not have any installed. That said, I remember reading a post where a person modded a blue/black nozzle insert/filter and kept it in the white filter for "safe keeping".


----------



## olddude

What he said.


----------



## fzr100098

malcuso said:


> Thus far the White really increased sound stage and makes the Base more defined and stand out.


 
  
 Took your suggestion and put the whites in - I'm definitely liking it so far with a little bump in bass on the Sony A17 EQ


----------



## moedawg140

olddude said:


> Mine just arrived.  Lubed 'em up a slight bit with hearing-aid goo and slipped 'em in.  Perfect fit.  I got the clears 'cause I walk with mine and clear matches the 846 AND doesn't draw attention.  Stealth iems.
> 
> Sound is very good.  I'm not noticing muddy bass as some suggested.  If anything it may be a bit clearer (Pono using balanced cable).  I do seem to have a bit more sparkle in the uppers.  Probably because I was using Comply Pros and they muffle top end a bit.  Blued modded filters on the 846.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice impressions, thank you.  Glad you got the hearing aid lubrication working for you.  The other lubrication that was advised (both the Oto-Ease and Pjur were recommended), is a multi purpose lubricant, as any water-based lubricant is best for silicone (not baby oil, Vaseline, etcetera).
  
 Could you post a pic/some pics of your SCS?


----------



## fzr100098

My biggest concern with the clears was yellowing and looking like some old lady's dentures after awhile - Sensaphonics says it can happen at random, but doesn't occur with the "crystal" colors - that's all I needed to make a decision.
  
 As far as "stealth" I don't think anyone really cares, they can see you have something jammed in your ears


----------



## cuiter23

fzr100098 said:


> My biggest concern with the clears was yellowing and looking like some old lady's dentures after awhile - Sensaphonics says it can happen at random, but doesn't occur with the "crystal" colors - that's all I needed to make a decision.
> 
> As far as "stealth" I don't think anyone really cares, they can see you have something jammed in your ears


 
  
 Mine turned pink after a while. Sensaphonics stated this a while back that clear ones tend to turn pink instead of yellow.


----------



## moedawg140

cuiter23 said:


> Mine turned pink after a while. Sensaphonics stated this a while back that clear ones tend to turn pink instead of yellow.


 
  
 Yeah, that was why I went with the Crystal colors because I saw the clear sleeves in person right before getting my impressions done, and the clear sleeves were a yellow, rusty color.  Explained that in the review as well. It seems like Monty's clear SCS hasn't discolored yet, so that's a positive.


----------



## olddude

Clear, pink, I'm secure in my masculinity.


----------



## cuiter23

olddude said:


> Clear, pink, I'm secure in my masculinity.


 
  
 Pink is the new black!


----------



## moedawg140

olddude said:


> Clear, pink, I'm secure in my masculinity.


 
  


cuiter23 said:


> Pink is the new black!


 
  
 Definitely.  To round out most of the colors of G-Shocks that I own, I even have one in pink.


----------



## olddude

Ahhh- for a second there I thought you had a new Apple Watch.


----------



## fzr100098

I think pink might be even worse than yellowing - gross
  
 Senaphonics says it has something to do with your body's pH - but it's not happening with the crystal colors!  Well worth $50


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> I think pink might be even worse than yellowing - gross
> 
> Senaphonics says it has something to do with your body's pH - but it's not happening with the crystal colors!  Well worth $50




No knock to anyone who has purchased or will purchase the Pink Crystal color for the SCS (or any other Sensaphonics CIEM created in the Pink Crystal color, for that matter). I haven't seen the Pink SCS color in person, but if history repeats itself regarding my thoughts about the colors I did see, I would wager the Pink also looks great. 

Feel welcome Pink owners or considerers.


----------



## fzr100098

Pink looks great if you're the kid who put bubblegum in his or her ears


----------



## moedawg140

olddude said:


> Ahhh- for a second there I thought you had a new Apple Watch.


 
  
 I'm definitely thinking about purchasing one - the sport band feels very comfortable.
  
 Here's the demo version on my wrist:
  
 Apple Watch - Sport Band version

  

  
 Apple Watch - Stainless Steel Band version

  
 With magnetic closure 

  
  
 Regarding the SCS, there is no discoloration with my Crystal Blue custom sleeves - even after coming up to a year of use.  If only a top-of-the-line multi-driver IEM (for example, 8 drivers +) can be created in possibly an acrylic shell but somehow the silicone is permanently integrated over the acrylic shell so the acrylic + silicone CIEM would be of utmost fit and comfort.  The SCS is literally the closest thing to such a possibility.


----------



## fzr100098

I'm surprised there isn't a CIEM out there with some type of silicone composite yet


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a CIEM out there with some type of silicone composite yet


 
  
 There are manufacturers that create CIEMs using silicone.  For example, Spiral Ear and Sensaphonics both offer silicone CIEMs.


----------



## punit

fzr100098 said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a CIEM out there with some type of silicone composite yet


 
  
  


moedawg140 said:


> There are manufacturers that create CIEMs using silicone.  For example, Spiral Ear and Sensaphonics both offer silicone CIEMs.


 
 http://nobleaudio.com/en/shop/custom/silicone/


----------



## moedawg140

punit said:


> http://nobleaudio.com/en/shop/custom/silicone/


 
  
 I am aware that Noble creates silicone CIEMs, that's why I stated "for example".


----------



## cuiter23

moedawg140 said:


> I am aware that Noble creates silicone CIEMs, that's why I stated "for example".


 
  
 I've never tried or owned any acrylic CIEMs (but that will change in due time haha)
  
 Just wanted to know the differences in comfort, durability, and sound (if any) there is between silicone and acrylic.
  
 I've done some research and people say that silicones are generally more comfortable. Others say Acrylic last longer and more durable while others argue the opposite. Just wanted to see your opinion the two.
  
 Thanks in advance moedawg!


----------



## moedawg140

cuiter23 said:


> I've never tried or owned any acrylic CIEMs (but that will change in due time haha)
> 
> Just wanted to know the differences in comfort, durability, and sound (if any) there is between silicone and acrylic.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I will start off by saying your mileage may vary, and I'll share my opinion regarding your questions.
  
 Silicone feels better to me than acrylic.  Silicone is more pliable, moves to the contours of one's ear canal and other parts of the ear.  Acrylic can not move, and is hard to the touch, so you may experience some discomfort if the mold(s) rest against a certain part of the ear that may be discomforting.  Usually you should not have this issue, but silicone does better in this regard, as it can move ever so slightly to alleviate most pain that may be attributed to the mold(s).  Some may feel that the silicone warms up the ear area, causing the ear area to sweat.  I usually don't notice very much, especially when I am using the SE846 + SCS to work out - I make more than enough sweat than the SCS alone can produce!
  
 Regarding durability, acrylic should last longer than silicone, but if you clean the silicone regularly (such as before/after every use), and keep in enclosed in a case, you shouldn't have any issues with deterioration of the silicone.  Clear silicone will more than likely turn into a color (like yellowish or rusty color) due to one's cerumen and sometimes user's pH may cause the discoloration of the clear sleeves as well.  Depending on the method curated, dyes used, will determine if an acrylic housing will turn colors or yellow after time.  Leaving them out without a case and not cleaning them will accelerate any discoloration of the acrylic and silicone sleeves if the housings are subject to discoloration initially.  
  
 Also, silicone CIEMs (and custom silicone in general) can be a challenge to work with.  I know of at least one silicone CIEM manufacturer (not Sensaphonics) that had to not offer their products in other countries because their silicone CIEMs would fail too much.  Acrylic usually holds and houses the internals much better, yet can be prone to internal damage of the drivers/magnets in the event of a drop to the ground, or the 2 housings hitting themselves too hard.  Silicone is softer and supple, so I would presume that the internals would be slightly less prone to internal shock damage.
  
 When it comes to sound, there is no way to intelligibly explain the differences between the sound of silicone and acrylic - unless you have an exact (as exact as possible) manufacturer's model of a custom acrylic IEM and custom silicone IEM, and then A/B the two during the same listening session.  There may be differences between the two sonically as well between different manufacturers, as one may use a thinner or thicker silicone structure, and/or a thinner and thicker acrylic structure, different combination of drivers, different crossovers, different internal wiring, different solder, and different tuning, further making it difficult, or impossible, to come to a clear and general consensus between sound differences between the two materials.  The fit, and how well the ear canal and parts of the ear are sealed off are the most important aspects when it comes to reaching the CIEM's upper echelon of sound that is presented.


----------



## cuiter23

moedawg140 said:


> I will start off by saying your mileage may vary, and I'll share my opinion regarding your questions.
> 
> Silicone feels better to me than acrylic.  Silicone is more pliable, moves to the contours of one's ear canal and other parts of the ear.  Acrylic can not move, and is hard to the touch, so you may experience some discomfort if the mold(s) rest against a certain part of the ear that may be discomforting.  Usually you should not have this issue, but silicone does better in this regard, as it can move ever so slightly to alleviate most pain that may be attributed to the mold(s).  Some may feel that the silicone warms up the ear area, causing the ear area to sweat.  I usually don't notice very much, especially when I am using the SE846 + SCS to work out - I make more than enough sweat than the SCS alone can produce!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Perfect response! Thanks so much


----------



## fzr100098

That's the great thing about the Sensaphonics sleeves, when they do wear out (and I expect t get a couple of years out of them), chuck 'em and get a new pair for $150 - not so easy or cheap getting CIEMs re-sleeved


----------



## cuiter23

fzr100098 said:


> That's the great thing about the Sensaphonics sleeves, when they do wear out (and I expect t get a couple of years out of them), chuck 'em and get a new pair for $150 - not so easy or cheap getting CIEMs re-sleeved


 
  
 Getting a CIEM reshell isn't that expensive either, maybe even cheaper than buying a Sensaphonics Sleeve.


----------



## fzr100098

I thought Earwerkz charges $250?


----------



## cuiter23

fzr100098 said:


> I thought Earwerkz charges $250?


 
  
 You are right the majority does charge $200+ but check out inearcustoms, they do it for $120.


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> I thought Earwerkz charges $250?


 
  
 Jack Vang, CEO of EarWerkz explained to me that the $250 charge was a one time deal for one customer.  Here is the breakdown of the current EarWerkz reshelling prices (depends on model needing the reshelling):
  
_Supra 2: $175_
  
_EW-3: $225_
  
_EW-4: $250_
  
_EW-5: $275_
  
_Penta: $350_
  
_EW-6: $300_
  
_Legend R: $350_
  
 Jack says to me that they have to rebuild the entire CIEM with new crossovers and their proprietary faceplate.  It's more work than building a new one since they have to refurbish all of the drivers as well and replace them if they're not up to spec.


----------



## olddude

Amusingly, I discovered that I could wear the wires "down" instead of over the ears (where I was getting some microphonic due to the wires rubbing on my glasses' earpieces).  I just revolved the wires around (they swivel) when inserting the Sensaphonics and the wires drop down.  With the memory wire they just curl and drop.  And the fit is so good that they don't need the wires to stay in my ear.  Best thing I've discovered since I took the filters out of my 846s and got the actual sound of the iems without "tuning."  Gotta say the cost of these things is more than worth it in better fit, better sound (which comes from better fit) and the end of the search for perfect tips.  
  
 I do get some noise if I walk directly into the wind on a windy day- it seems a bit more apparent than when using tips.  When walking with the wind coming from behind me no noise at all.  Must be the shape of the sleeves vs. the shape of the tips (being smaller).


----------



## Fredrik23

I am considering buying these, but I am 14 years old and I have read that the ear canals can change quite a bit in my age. Do you guys think these would fit and isolate well anyway? Please let me know if you have any tips.


----------



## moedawg140

olddude said:


> Amusingly, I discovered that I could wear the wires "down" instead of over the ears (where I was getting some microphonic due to the wires rubbing on my glasses' earpieces).  I just revolved the wires around (they swivel) when inserting the Sensaphonics and the wires drop down.  With the memory wire they just curl and drop.  And the fit is so good that they don't need the wires to stay in my ear.  Best thing I've discovered since I took the filters out of my 846s and got the actual sound of the iems without "tuning."  Gotta say the cost of these things is more than worth it in better fit, better sound (which comes from better fit) and the end of the search for perfect tips.
> 
> I do get some noise if I walk directly into the wind on a windy day- it seems a bit more apparent than when using tips.  When walking with the wind coming from behind me no noise at all.  Must be the shape of the sleeves vs. the shape of the tips (being smaller).




Could you please post pictures of your wires "down" and the SCS in your ears?




fredrik23 said:


> I am considering buying these, but I am 14 years old and I have read that the ear canals can change quite a bit in my age. Do you guys think these would fit and isolate well anyway? Please let me know if you have any tips.




I believe I have an answer that is sufficient for you, but I will update with an "official" answer - hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## lisztian420

Frankly I think you will need to get them remake every 6 months at your age. My audiologist told me if I lose or gain 15lbs. I would need to get New impressions.

At your age, that's when growth spurt begins for most people...


----------



## Fredrik23

lisztian420 said:


> Frankly I think you will need to get them remake every 6 months at your age. My audiologist told me if I lose or gain 15lbs. I would need to get New impressions.


 

 Yeah, that was my concern. I live in Norway and due to shipping and customs etc. it would be quite expensive to buy these... so I don't know if it's worth it, but I think I will talk to an audiologist.


----------



## olddude

moedawg140 said:


> Could you please post pictures of your wires "down" and the SCS in your ears?


 






  You know the pictures you posted of the wires over your ears?  Just turn the wires around so they face forward with the U of the memory wire now facing forward towards your front instead of backwards over your ears.  Since the wires swivel in the iems I often had to move them once I had the sleeves inserted in my ears and one time I just left them facing the "wrong way."  It's not as clean looking as having them behind your ears, but for us glasses-wearers it can make a real difference.  You can tighten the memory wire U's to make them fit closer if need be.  
  
 Just try it the next time you put yours in.


----------



## moedawg140

fredrik23 said:


> I am considering buying these, but I am 14 years old and I have read that the ear canals can change quite a bit in my age. Do you guys think these would fit and isolate well anyway? Please let me know if you have any tips.


 
  


lisztian420 said:


> Frankly I think you will need to get them remake every 6 months at your age. My audiologist told me if I lose or gain 15lbs. I would need to get New impressions.
> 
> At your age, that's when growth spurt begins for most people...


 
  


fredrik23 said:


> Yeah, that was my concern. I live in Norway and due to shipping and customs etc. it would be quite expensive to buy these... so I don't know if it's worth it, but I think I will talk to an audiologist.


 
  
 Regarding your ear canals potentially changing due to age, Claudia from Sensaphonics says: "This question is answered best by the audiologist. At 14 you are really at an in between age, the weight fluctuates, growth spurts happen so they will more than likely  have to get new sleeves in a year or so. It is really hard to say when it comes to teenagers. They will get a a good seal but for how long is really the question."
  
 I would say that 14 is usually an age where you will grow in weight, sometimes substantially, but once your weight is managed in the future, you shouldn't have much issue with the SCS.
  
 As for if the SCS is worth it, that would be entirely up to you, but I would revisit the SCS/custom option in a few years or when your weight is more or less "stabilized".  Based on the IEM list in your profile (Shure SE215 and Shure SE846), you should try the Westone TRUE-FIT + STAR Fit Kit and/or SpinFit tips that fit the Shure/Westone/simliar bore models.  If you want more info regarding the SpinFits, send me a PM.
  


olddude said:


> You know the pictures you posted of the wires over your ears?  Just turn the wires around so they face forward with the U of the memory wire now facing forward towards your front instead of backwards over your ears.  Since the wires swivel in the iems I often had to move them once I had the sleeves inserted in my ears and one time I just left them facing the "wrong way."  It's not as clean looking as having them behind your ears, but for us glasses-wearers it can make a real difference.  You can tighten the memory wire U's to make them fit closer if need be.
> 
> Just try it the next time you put yours in.


 
  





  I know you just don't want to show pictures of the wires because it probably looks...interesting - let alone, show any pictures of the SCS (currently) as I wanted you to post in a previous request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding...no worries though. 
  
 As for the memory wire, I prefer my new Silver Litz cable (will post in a review) that does not contain a memory wire, and the sheath is curved on its own.  The right angle connector and the resulting slimmer cable profile is more comfortable as a result.


----------



## Fredrik23

@moedawg140 I am not really sure what I am gonna do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I may pick up the spinfit or similar, but I am really tempted to try the custom...


----------



## moedawg140

fredrik23 said:


> @moedawg140 I am not really sure what I am gonna do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you have money to spend, you can try to go the custom route if you want, but sizes-fit-all tips would be the most fiscally advisable route.  The SpinFit tips really do feel great for the price.  The Westone sample pack is great because there should be tips that will fit you since there are 5 different size tips in silicone and foam.  The SCS really does fit me very well (perfectly), but my weight only fluctuates when I cut weight for National wrestling (real) championships (~20 pounds).  Even then, I'm able to fit the SCS without any issues.
  
 Good luck to you!


----------



## Fredrik23

moedawg140 said:


> If you have money to spend, you can try to go the custom route if you want, but sizes-fit-all tips would be the most fiscally advisable route.  The SpinFit tips really do feel great for the price.  The Westone sample pack is great because there should be tips that will fit you since there are 5 different size tips in silicone and foam.  The SCS really does fit me very well (perfectly), but my weight only fluctuates when I cut weight for National wrestling (real) championships (~20 pounds).  Even then, I'm able to fit the SCS without any issues.
> 
> Good luck to you!


 

 I was allowed to use my birthday money on this, so I think I am going to take a gamble
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but thank you so much for all your tips


----------



## moedawg140

fredrik23 said:


> I was allowed to use my birthday money on this, so I think I am going to take a gamble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries.  Good luck and take care.


----------



## olddude

"I know you just don't want to show pictures of the wires because it probably looks...interesting - let alone, show any pictures of the SCS (currently) as I wanted you to post in a previous request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just kidding...no worries though."
  
 Nah, just figured it was pretty easy to simply turn the wire around, no need for pics.


----------



## moedawg140

olddude said:


> "I know you just don't want to show pictures of the wires because it probably looks...interesting - let alone, show any pictures of the SCS (currently) as I wanted you to post in a previous request. :bigsmile_face:   Just kidding...no worries though."
> 
> Nah, just figured it was pretty easy to simply turn the wire around, no need for pics.




Thanks a lot for the pic! Definitely makes it easier for readers to see how it looks. Have you tried working out with the SCS this way (mainly running) and have you noticed any differences regarding possible SCS/housing movement?


----------



## olddude

Olddude doesn't run (anymore).  But he walks very very quickly for two miles daily outside on streets and this cable implementation really cuts down on microphonic from glasses rubbing against cable housings.   The sleeves aren't going anywhere, they stay where they are supposed to be with absolutely no effort or resetting to get them back in place.  I can't say how this would work if a person was jumping around a lot, but for brisk walking, no problem.
  
 The reason I tried it was that I was making the loops bigger so that they wouldn't rub on my glasses, and they clearly weren't being used to keep the iems in place, as they were not touching my ears.  So, why not just swing them around.  Tried it, liked it, posted it.  Even without the cinch they work well, with the cinch up against the chin the cables don't go anywhere.  
  
 Works for me.  Of course, I'm also the guy using the 846 with no filters, so maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## AndrewH13

olddude said:


> Works for me.  Of course, I'm also the guy using the 846 with no filters, so maybe I'm just weird.


 
  
 Reports of any change to sound adding sleeves, seemed to say a touch of warmth. So I guess filterless brings you to a similar balance as modded blues? But with a better fit giving perhaps more consistent bass.


----------



## olddude

Filterless is NOT like modded blues.  I did it to gain treble extension (which it does), at a very slight cost to the lush mids (which are still very very good) and, to me, a bit more defined bass.  This is with Sensaphonics and a Pono.


----------



## fzman

I got my sleeves recently, and even had Claudia show me how to insert and remove them.  They are very comfortable, and "sound" great, though I did switch from the blue to the white filters to offset a bit of a shift in tonal balance not suited to an old-fart....
  
 I am extremely happy, but am finding that when I walk quickly (for me, for most of you young'uns it is probably not that quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I "hear" every footfall I make, especially if I land hard, heel-first.  It's not the cable, as far as I can tell, since it still does it even when I hold the two cables, one to each earpiece.  It's not the Calyx M in my pocket, as it still does it when I hold it in my hand.....  If I press on the right earpiece with my fingertip, it pretty much goes away....
  
 any thoughts?  Am I not inserting them correctly?  Or is it just that my assertive man-gait is too powerful for normal silicone sleeves to resist?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for your input


----------



## Fredrik23

fzman said:


> I got my sleeves recently, and even had Claudia show me how to insert and remove them.  They are very comfortable, and "sound" great, though I did switch from the blue to the white filters to offset a bit of a shift in tonal balance not suited to an old-fart....
> 
> I am extremely happy, but am finding that when I walk quickly (for me, for most of you young'uns it is probably not that quick
> 
> ...


 

 I walk a lot with the se846 in my ears, and I also hear the steps. I have read about it (it's called something, but I don't remember what
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and it occurs when you get a good fit with your iems. (it's kinda like the way you hear your heart beat when you get a good seal) 
  
 A way to solve it is either to walk different (this helps a lot if you get it right) or try out different shoes. Here in Norway it's a lot of snow in the winter so I use winter-boots. With them I hear the steps a lot louder than with normal running shoes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it should not have anything to do with how you insert them, just consider trying the things i mentioned


----------



## olddude

I hear more footfalls with my Vibram barefoot shoes than with my Timberland walking shoes.  Turn the sound up, it'll go away.


----------



## fzman

I just bought two pairs of New Balance and my legs are feeling better even after tripling my weekly number of steps.  I also have a pair of Noble K10 customs on order and they are acrylic shelled, and I am hoping they do not have this footfall thing as well, given that they are big $$.


----------



## fzr100098

fzman said:


> They are very comfortable, and "sound" great, though I did switch from the blue to the white filters to offset a bit of a shift in tonal balance not suited to an old-fart....


 
  
 Did the same thing - these things seal so well, the white filters pack plenty of bass punch.  The sleeves are a great product and I've used them consistently for a few months now


----------



## Headtrip

+1 from another old fart


----------



## moedawg140

fzman said:


> I got my sleeves recently, and even had Claudia show me how to insert and remove them.  They are very comfortable, and "sound" great, though I did switch from the blue to the white filters to offset a bit of a shift in tonal balance not suited to an old-fart....
> 
> I am extremely happy, but am finding that when I walk quickly (for me, for most of you young'uns it is probably not that quick
> 
> ...


 
  


fredrik23 said:


> I walk a lot with the se846 in my ears, and I also hear the steps. I have read about it (it's called something, but I don't remember what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I contacted Claudia regarding footfall/footsteps sensation and she said "_Basically since he (fzman) has turned his world down he has become more aware of the sounds his body makes. Everybody can hear their steps when they are walking; unless they are deaf. We are going to add a little extra lacquer on the canal portions of the sleeves cause he feels when he pushes on them it lessens the hearing footsteps sensation. It's not a bad thing or freaky and unusual it's just how humans are built._"
  
 Wearing the SCS may introduce sensations for certain people that may not have been accustomed to such sensations with sizes-fit-all tips, such as an elevated footfall/footsteps sensation because of the increased seal and isolation that the SCS provides.  I can tell the SCS really does it's job is when I am running at night, and based on the particular song that is playing I may feel that someone is running right behind me or to the side of me.  It can be slightly scary, but the SCS makes it so outside sounds are an afterthought and inside sounds are profound and blissful.


----------



## rawrster

That foot step sound happens with all iem's with good isolation. I get that with my customs and when I had isolating iem's such as an Etymotic I would get that. There's not much you can do about it


----------



## fzman

rawrster said:


> That foot step sound happens with all iem's with good isolation. I get that with my customs and when I had isolating iem's such as an Etymotic I would get that. There's not much you can do about it


 
  
 Bummer, and I suppose a hovercraft would mitigate the exersize benefits from walking!


----------



## moedawg140

fzman said:


> Bummer, and I suppose a hovercraft would mitigate the exersize benefits from walking!


 
  
 Even better when the hovercraft is utilized while playing golf:


----------



## csglinux

I just posted a small review of my experiences with Sensaphonics' custom sleeves for the 846. I realize this is going to make me the most hated member of headfi, but I can't feel the love for these that others do.  More info at the link below.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/749859/review-chi-town-chi-sound-sensaphonics-custom-sleeves-is-a-slice-of-the-windy-city/15#post_11699431


----------



## moedawg140

Thank you, csglinux, for sharing your experience.


----------



## olddude

I doubt you are the most hated member of Head-Fi for posting the above.  We all have our different reactions and responses to equipment, and yours is as relevant as any other poster.
  
 That said, my Sensaphonics sound superb with the Shure 846s.  I don't get any of the tunnel effect you discuss, and the seal is great.  No pain, no chafing, etc.  I do get some wind noise if I walk into the wind, but that seems reasonable.  The seal is good enough that, while I can hear cars around me, it's not annoying.  In my house, they are great.  Not as good as when I had my ears filled with gunk for the molds, but who wants that complete an isolation (I'm sure some of you do, but I found it a bit much)?
  
 I've used Complys for years, on all of my iems, and I've never gotten as good a seal, with as much isolation, as with the Sensaphonics.  And I REALLY like Complys.


----------



## Jazzi

olddude said:


> I doubt you are the most hated member of Head-Fi for posting the above.  We all have our different reactions and responses to equipment, and yours is as relevant as any other poster.
> 
> That said, my Sensaphonics sound superb with the Shure 846s.  I don't get any of the tunnel effect you discuss, and the seal is great.  No pain, no chafing, etc.  I do get some wind noise if I walk into the wind, but that seems reasonable.  The seal is good enough that, while I can hear cars around me, it's not annoying.  In my house, they are great.  Not as good as when I had my ears filled with gunk for the molds, but who wants that complete an isolation (I'm sure some of you do, but I found it a bit much)?
> 
> I've used Complys for years, on all of my iems, and I've never gotten as good a seal, with as much isolation, as with the Sensaphonics.  And I REALLY like Complys.


 

 Thanks, olddude.  My feelings/findings are the same as yours.


----------



## moedawg140

Still adoring the SE846 + SCS.  They are my go-to as-custom-as-possible IEM if I want to workout or if my Legend R/Omega is away for various reasons.
  
 The SCS has been in my possession for over a year, with no discoloration or structural deterioration as well.
  
 Even better is Sensaphonics, where they are very receptive and accommodating to most any questions or requests as well.


----------



## moedawg140

jazzi said:


> Thanks, olddude.  My feelings/findings are the same as yours.


 
  
 How are you liking your multi-colored SCS these days?


----------



## Jazzi

moedawg140 said:


> How are you liking your multi-colored SCS these days?


 

 Still loving them, moedawg140.  They're more comfortable than any IEM I've ever owned and the sound is fantastic. 
  

  
 One of my better sound investments, thanks to you.


----------



## moedawg140

jazzi said:


> Still loving them, moedawg140.  They're more comfortable than any IEM I've ever owned and the sound is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my better sound investments, thanks to you.


 
  
 Love that picture - great color selections.  I agree, the SCS reigns supreme when it comes to comfort.  On the other side of the spectrum there was an IEM that I listened to recently where the bore was shaped like a large oval.  Uncomfortable would be the nicest of terms I would use to describe the fit.
  
 Glad the SCS is one of the better sound investments that you love!


----------



## fzr100098

csglinux said:


> I just posted a small review of my experiences with Sensaphonics' custom sleeves for the 846. I realize this is going to make me the most hated member of headfi, but I can't feel the love for these that others do.  More info at the link below.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/749859/review-chi-town-chi-sound-sensaphonics-custom-sleeves-is-a-slice-of-the-windy-city/15#post_11699431


 
  
 1.  Comply foams don't seal as well and they get mushy quickly when exposed to sweat, the SCS blow them out of the water (and I used foamies of many styles for many years)
 2.  The first set of SCS I received sounded pretty muffled, I sent them back and had the canals reworked/enlarged - made all the difference
  
 Your review is off


----------



## csglinux

fzr100098 said:


> 1.  Comply foams don't seal as well and they get mushy quickly when exposed to sweat, the SCS blow them out of the water (and I used foamies of many styles for many years)
> 2.  The first set of SCS I received sounded pretty muffled, I sent them back and had the canals reworked/enlarged - made all the difference
> 
> Your review is off




My review is spot on - for my experience with the SCS. I'm glad they've worked out better for you. You may well be correct about item 2. Maybe I needed to have the canals reworked, but I'm well past the window of opportunity for returning them. As for item 1, I partially agree with you. Comply foams eventually end up mushy and need replacing (and they aren't cheap). As for the seal, both foam and SCS seal well, but from my experience (which may be different from yours), I consistently get better isolation from foam tips.

If I'm allowed to count these SCS, I've now had three sets of custom IEMs. None have isolated as well as foam (for me). I'm just sharing my experiences. I am not trying to insult anybody's ancestors.


----------



## fzr100098

Isolation with foamies is temporary at best, if they get sweaty or you breathe on them too hard the bass is gone.  You may want to try getting new molds from a different ear specialist.  You are the only person out of everyone I've seen provide a review to say the seal on the SCS is bad, it doesn't add up


----------



## csglinux

fzr100098 said:


> Isolation with foamies is temporary at best, if they get sweaty or you breathe on them too hard the bass is gone.  You may want to try getting new molds from a different ear specialist.  You are the only person out of everyone I've seen provide a review to say the seal on the SCS is bad, it doesn't add up




I never said the seal was bad. On the contrary, the seal is excellent with the SCS. I can get a vacuum seal every time. I said the isolation is not as good as properly-sealing foam. This is because the rubbery silicon material itself transmits sound, whereas foam attenuates it. As an earlier poster suggested, I am one of those people looking for extreme isolation.

It could be that a re-working of the canals would improve the sound from my SCS, but it wouldn't improve the isolation. 

You may also be right about foam tips getting sweaty during a working. That's irrelevant to me - I never workout with headphones on. BTW - there's a lot of research that says you shouldn't do this either. (Your ears are less able to protect themselves from loud noise during exercise.)

This was my third (and final) attempt at custom molds. They just don't work for me. At least, not silicon molds.


----------



## fzr100098

I love these things for working out, nothing else worked.  I'm selling 130 Westone orange if you or anyone is interested.
  
 I've worked out to portable music for, oh, 30 years - my hearing was recently tested and fine


----------



## moedawg140

fzr100098 said:


> I love these things for working out, nothing else worked.  I'm selling 130 Westone orange if your or anyone is interested.
> 
> I've worked out to portable music for, oh, 30 years - my hearing was recently tested and fine




I wholeheartedly agree with regards to loving the SCS for working out. Anything that I can shake at the SCS with regards to working out: 10K-type runs, lifting weights, cutting weight for Nationals (involves a lot of sweating), etcetera, have been no match at all and a complete joy to use. 

The silicone is pliable and durable as well, which means you will have close to zero issues with doing strenuous exercise-type of movements, and would give less issues with not only acrylic custom shells (since the shells are hard, not pliable, and doesn't move) but would also give less issues compared with most all sizes-fit-all tips on the market today.


----------



## csglinux

fzr100098 said:


> I've worked out to portable music for, oh, 30 years - my hearing was recently tested and fine




Normally it'd be hard to argue with overwhelming anecdotal evidence like that. Except when an audiologist says your hearing is "fine", it only means you can hear up to 8 kHz. They only measure what's relevant for speech. I am not trying to rain on anybody's parade here. I am genuinely happy for you that you like your SCS. However, they didn't work well for me.

http://reviews.bestmat.ch/dangerous-time-listen-headphones/


----------



## strooper

Add me to this list of people who are underwhelmed with the Sensaphonic sleeves.  Mine (full ear) fit tightly, but extend further out than first generation Walkman headphones.  The cables exit downward (!) and bass is greatly diminished.  I spent several hours assuming I was doing something horribly wrong, but no dice.  Perhaps I have oddly shaped ears (that would be news to me) and Sensaphonics had to adapt their design?  If that's the case, I would have liked a "heads up."  I would have stopped at the $70 for the impressions and learned an expensive lesson.  But they are what they are, which is custom and non-refundable.  They have poor sound.  Poor ergodynamics.  And I look like an idiot with them in.  I can't bring myself to put them in the trash, but I don't put them in my ears either.  Big waste of $$$$ for me.  
  
 As always, results may vary.  Many people love them.  Not me.


----------



## Jazzi

strooper said:


> Add me to this list of people who are underwhelmed with the Sensaphonic sleeves.  Mine (full ear) fit tightly, but extend further out than first generation Walkman headphones.  The cables exit downward (!) and bass is greatly diminished.  I spent several hours assuming I was doing something horribly wrong, but no dice.  Perhaps I have oddly shaped ears (that would be news to me) and Sensaphonics had to adapt their design?  If that's the case, I would have liked a "heads up."  I would have stopped at the $70 for the impressions and learned an expensive lesson.  But they are what they are, which is custom and non-refundable.  They have poor sound.  Poor ergodynamics.  And I look like an idiot with them in.  I can't bring myself to put them in the trash, but I don't put them in my ears either.  Big waste of $$$$ for me.
> 
> As always, results may vary.  Many people love them.  Not me.


 

 Sorry to hear your experience wasn't typical.  I don't understand the "cable exit downward' problem.  Can't you just bend the wire to make it over the ear?  And of course, my experience with the bass was the exact opposite. The bass with my 846 is greatly enhanced.  Total cost to me was about $200.  Best money I've ever spent on portable audio gear.


----------



## olddude

The cables go over your ears if you have them positioned "correctly."  I personally have mine going downward, but that was a choice I made as a wearer of glasses seeking to avoid microphonics caused by cable/earpiece rubbing.  If yours are going down, simply swivel them around and use the memory wire over your ears as shown in the pictures on the Sensaphonic site.  
  
 Yes, they are slightly bulky, but I've seen multi-driver ciems which extend just as far out.  Before I purchased my Sensaphonics I closely examined all of the photos illustrating them and could see for myself that they would cause my Shures to extend a bit out from my head.  That's why I bought the uncolored versions, seeking to avoid bright colors sticking out of my head.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 You say they have "poor sound."  Did you follow the directions and twist them so they are fully seated?  Are they muffled sounding?  You say bass is greatly diminished.  That would only occur if the insertion of the iems into the Sensaphonics is incorrect, the insertion of the Sensaphonics into your ears is incorrect, or if the channels within the Sensaphonics are incorrect.  Have you checked the insertion of the 846s to see if they are fully lodged in the Sensaphonics the way they should be?  You should be able to see the tube of the 846 lining up with the channel in the Sensaphonics in a straight line.  And. lastly, have you called and spoken to Sensaphonics about this?  They have excellent customer service and would be happy to rework the channels for you if that is what the problem is.


----------



## olddude

I just checked the Sensaphonic website to be sure I was correct in what they showed.  Here it is.   As you can see, the wires go over the ears, and, clearly, these don't fit flush with your head.


----------



## fzr100098

strooper said:


> "bass is greatly diminished"
> 
> No, it isn't - you're not wearing them right.  Again you people on a different planet from everyone else who has tried these, the bass is much more pronounced with these compared to foamies, just compare the surface area against your ear, it's night and day
> 
> ...


----------



## fzr100098

I'm starting to wonder if people like this don't have them inserted correctly, but I'm not sure how you can screw something up that is so simple - people always amaze me, though
  
 My ONLY issue with the SCS is sometimes they comes off the SE846 nozzles in my gym bag - that's it


----------



## strooper

> I'm starting to wonder if people like this don't have them inserted correctly


 
  
 I had them put it by the audiologist (Sensaphonic Gold Star btw) who I purchased them through.  They are inserted correctly.

  


> I just checked the Sensaphonic website to be sure I was correct in what they showed.  Here it is.   As you can see, the wires go over the ears, and, clearly, these don't fit flush with your head.


 
  
 Again, these were fitted and inserted by the audiologist.  The sleeve is a "full sleeve", only the connector and a tiny portion of the IEM emerge from the sleeve.  They look NOTHING like the pictures on the sensaphonics page, a few posts above, or at the beginning of this thread.
  


> Again, this is more silly bluster.  85% of these things is in your ear, not sticking out - no one has ever given me strange looks, aside than the color you can't really tell the difference from other IEMs


 
  
 I have photos, some taken by the audiologist, that clearly show these sticking way out.  The audiologist agreed with me that they look ridiculous.  Because I can't embed photos yet, here are external links to some pictures:
  
 http://www.4shared.com/download/phwtnkFoce/se846_3.jpg?lgfp=3000
 http://www.4shared.com/download/vftcD5Acce/se846_1.jpg?lgfp=3000
  
 The first shows the right-angle bend between the IEM nozzle and the canal of the sleeve.
 The second shows how far from my ear these extend and the downward exit of the cable. 
  
 Because they are still within the 30 day "refit" period, I have returned them to the audiologist who will work with sensaphonics to address the many issues with the sleeves.  
  
 I may be the 1% of people who don't have a good experience.  But I am not stupid, unable to insert the sleeve correctly, or imagining all of this.  I hope that the remolds will work.  I bought these expecting the great results others speak of here.


----------



## olddude

fzr100098 said:


> My ONLY issue with the SCS is sometimes they comes off the SE846 nozzles in my gym bag - that's it


 
 I read somewhere that you should keep your Sensaphonics in a dark bag without access to air and light (not a vacuum bag, obviously), as this will keep the material from degrading as quickly as it might.  Perhaps you should find a smaller carrying bag for them, with a zipper and a bit more protection.


----------



## csglinux

I may have to eat a small slice of humble pie here. I was thinking about fzr100098's comments about the canals needing reworking. I took a closer look under a good light - and sure enough, something was awry with both my shells. Both bore holes take a very sharp turn at the end of the nozzle, but the left nozzle, in particular, was almost completely blocked. It's not easy to see, but I tried my best to take a before photo...



And after a visit from my Dremel...



I would never have discovered this if I'd had opaque shells. I wonder how many other folks might have partially-occluded nozzles and not even know? Sorry Sensaphonics, but this is sloppy work. It shouldn't be down to the end user to figure out this kind of stuff. One other question for SCS owners - how large are the bore holes on your sleeves? Mine are (or were) unnecessarily tiny (about 1.5 mm diameter). I also own Sensaphonics custom molded filter plugs, which have much wider bores (around 4-5 mm). 

Thanks to fzr100098 for the tip on the canal re-working issue. One polite request though. Everybody's experiences with audio and audio equipment are different. It sounds as though strooper has a bad mold. Whether that's the fault of Sensaphonics or that of a bad audiologist's impression - that doesn't make him/her an idiot. Sharing our experiences (good and bad) is what helps us all reach a consensus on these issues. I'm not sure why the internet solicits such vitriol from reviews that aren't 100% positive. Although I'm now happy with the sound from my SE846+SCS, I still get a lower-profile IEM and better isolation from foam. With my SCS, I too, have the issue of the cable now pointing down at a 45-degree angle (rather than up at 45). This is the main reason you see a modded Westone cable in the images above.

Let's please be respectful (and maybe even helpful?) of one another's opinions and experiences.


----------



## olddude

I'm really (really!) confused by the talk of downward cables.  Shure cables swivel.  Just loop the wire around your ear and they are in the up position.  Straighten out the memory wire a bit and let them swivel down and they are in the down position.
  
 Mine look like this (but they used to look like that):


----------



## Kapazza

I must be part of the 1%.  I received my Sensaphonic custom sleeves for my 535's on Friday.  My "Sensaphonics Gold Circle Audiologist" had a hard time helping me insert the sleeves, even with Oto-Ease.  When I finally got them in, I did a seal test using their website on my iPhone: http://www.sensaphonics.com/audio/simul_tones.mp3
  
 As stated by others, they look ridiculous and stick out of my ears about 1/4"-1/2".
  
 I had a good seal in both ears at first, and was pleasantly surprised.  Then I opened my mouth and instantly lost the seal in my left ear.  I re-positioned the IEM and tried again.  Once I finally got the seal and double checked with the test tone, I clenched my jaw a bit (something I regularly do while drumming) and the seal was gone again; no bass at all.  So, I figured I had a bad impression in my left ear.  Fair enough, I would have to get another impression made within 30 days, and wait another 3-4 weeks to finally get a good set of sleeves.
  
 In the meantime, I got a good seal and made sure not to move at all.  I opened up Spotify and streamed some tunes I had been listening to a lot last week, so I was very familiar with how they sounded.  I only listen to 320 kbps or lossless audio.  I also have a full Schiit stack (Wyrd > Modi 2 Uber > Magni 2 Uber).  I know what good quality is and isn't.  The sleeves (with a proper seal) sound AWFUL.  Essentially, they sound like you're listening to a speaker that is 50' away down a 10' diameter tunnel.  It sounded like someone changed my 320 kbps quality setting down to 56 kbps.  Either the shape of my ear canal does not work with IEMs (is that a thing?), or these are severely defective.  (Note:  If you look closely, you can see the impressions of the Shure model number on the sleeves themselves [one of mine is "535", the other looks like "215"].  I made sure to line these up exactly to ensure the IEMs were properly placed in the sleeves.)
  
 So, this morning I called Sensaphonics.  Got their machine twice, and left a message to call back.  Hopefully they return my call to explain why these sound and fit so poorly and will work with me on getting proper sleeves.  If, after another long 3-4 weeks, the next set comes back the same way, I'll expect a store credit for something else (apparently refunds are not offered "under any conditions" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 EDIT:  Got the call back from Sensaphonics.  They assured me that they would take care of both issues.  The audiologist will take two new molds; one with me being still, and another while I "air drum".  I'm going to try and get the molds done tomorrow, so I should be able to report back in 3 weeks or so with the results!


----------



## csglinux

Kapazza, you may have the same problem I had, with the bore holes in the mold not lining up properly with the hole for the nozzle (see my previous post.) Before you get your shells re-made, I would ask Sensaphonics why the heck those bore holes need to be narrower than the diameter of the IEM nozzle. I see no reason for this. If they made the bore holes wider, being a little off in their manufacturing tolerances wouldn't matter.
  
 I'm sure that if these SCS were made with a little more care and precision, both the sound and size issues would be much improved. SCS owners  - look at your IEMs in the SCS (assuming they're translucent, that is) and I'm sure you'll see that, with a bit more care, the IEMs could be placed deeper into the ear canal, which would result in a thinner shell, shorter bore tube and a lower overall profile. As it is, with my SCS, the IEM itself sits quite a way out, as is rotated somewhat, which is what results in the mmcx connector pointing down towards the intertragic notch, rather than up, towards the start of the helix. Olddude - your situation doesn't seem as dramatic as mine; both the images you posted show the connector pointing out horizontally (BTW, these images both look like half shells, not full shells, like mine. Are your SCS half shells?). Of course, with a swivel connector, you can eventually make the wire go anywhere you want, but if you leave the memory wire in and the mmcx connector points down at a 45 degree angle, you have a big wire loop over your cheek, rather than behind your ear.  Removing the memory wire helps, but I'd still rather have a lower-profile SCS with connectors pointing up at 45 degrees as Shure intended them to (and as they would with any universal-fit tip).
  
 Anyway, good luck Kapazza - I hope the re-made shells work out ok for you. Please let us know.


----------



## Kapazza

csglinux said:


> If they made the bore holes wider, being a little off in their manufacturing tolerances wouldn't matter.


  
 True.  My boreholes look like they're choking the 535's nozzle.
  


csglinux said:


> I'm sure you'll see that, with a bit more care, the IEMs could be placed deeper into the ear canal, which would result in a thinner shell, shorter bore tube and a lower overall profile.


  
 Yes.  I asked the rep why they couldn't do a thinner shell.  Basically their answer is it depends on the size of the user's concha (the wide, rounded part of the ear where the IEM normally sits), and durability (too thin won't last as long or may tear when inserting the IEM).
  


csglinux said:


> Anyway, good luck Kapazza - I hope the re-made shells work out ok for you. Please let us know.


 
  
 Thanks, will do!


----------



## JackKontney

Hi folks. I feel compelled to weigh in here. I will not dispute anyone's personal experience, but do want to address some of the issues recently raised about the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves with the Shure SE846, as well as the rest of the SE Series line.
  
 1. The SE846 is pretty big and bulbous to start with. Surrounding the IEM with full-shell silicone will not result in a low-profile look. If a low visual profile of your IEMs is important to you, the 846+SCS combination is not the right choice. Even the standard canal-style sleeves we do for the rest of the SE Series tends to be a bit bulky. Remember, you are adding significant physical coating to a product designed to be worn as a UIEM.
  
 2. Cable direction -- (commentary from Jack) Let's not overstate the direction issue. Shure IEMs do not project 45 degrees upwards, nor do Sensaphonics sleeves rotate them to project 45 degrees downwards. That said, we do find it necessary to rotate the angle a bit; see our lab manager's notes.
 (Commentary from the Sensaphonics lab manager) -- This has always been an issue with our Shure sleeves.  When worn without a custom sleeve, Shure monitors of all styles fit nicely into almost any sized ear.  When you then wrap the monitor in silicone, you add significant bulk to the overall package. Our ability to drive the monitor into the canal is hindered by the two main factors: the width of the aperture of the canal itself, and the amount of space between the tragus and anti tragus. Obviously, this spacing varies significantly from person to person. The smaller that space between the tragus and anti tragus, the further out of the ear the monitor will sit, and the more it will have to be rotated forward, turning the cable exit into more of a downward position. Unfortunately, when making a custom mold in the full-sleeve style (as opposed to canal style) this is a possible result.  There is not much that can be done about it. (Note: A possible solution to this is to create a mold that adds space in the concha by pushing the tragus and anti tragus outward. This works for some people but causes discomfort when worn for long periods, so we generally avoid that.)
  
 3. Blocked canals (again, commentary from the lab manager) -- When we lacquer the molds, we must clear the lacquer out of the canal bore before it sets. Often times we can’t get it all out.  After the lacquer has dried we rebore the canal. We check every single mold and usually catch any problem before it leaves the lab. Unfortunately, we are human, and every so often one of them is overlooked.  One possible solution to this problem would be to drill out a wider bore that is not as susceptible to the lacquer blockage. We will investigate this.
  
 4. Sonic results. I understand the YMMV nature of any audio outcome, and that perception=reality to the individual. But I'm seeing some pretty incredible claims regarding the  effects of the SCS on sound quality, some of which are a bit eyebrow-raising for what is essentially a passive device. That suggests to me that the root cause of some of these results is not yet identified.
  
 Sensaphonics is committed to great-sounding and great-fitting custom in-ear solutions. We pride ourselves on our customer service, which is really the only way to survive in the pro touring sound industry (our primary market). Anyone having issues with any Sensaphonics custom product is encouraged to phone us directly (or through your audiologist). We will gladly work with you to address your fit or design issue. The number is 312-432-1714, M-F 9-5 Central (US).
  
 Kappaza, csglinux, strooper, and others -- thanks for the input and discussion. The CIEM world is one of constant evolution, and we are always listening to our customers in order to evolve our designs, to more fully meet our clients' needs and expectations. Thanks.


----------



## Jazzi

jackkontney said:


> 4. Sonic results. I understand the YMMV nature of any audio outcome, and that perception=reality to the individual. But I'm seeing some pretty incredible claims regarding the  effects of the SCS on sound quality, some of which are a bit eyebrow-raising for what is essentially a passive device. That suggests to me that the root cause of some of these results is not yet identified.


 
 +1


----------



## olddude

csglinux said:


> Olddude - your situation doesn't seem as dramatic as mine; both the images you posted show the connector pointing out horizontally (BTW, these images both look like half shells, not full shells, like mine. Are your SCS half shells?). Of course, with a swivel connector, you can eventually make the wire go anywhere you want, but if you leave the memory wire in and the mmcx connector points down at a 45 degree angle, you have a big wire loop over your cheek, rather than behind your ear.  Removing the memory wire helps, but I'd still rather have a lower-profile SCS with connectors pointing up at 45 degrees as Shure intended them to (and as they would with any universal-fit tip).
> 
> Anyway, good luck Kapazza - I hope the re-made shells work out ok for you. Please let us know.


 
 I have full shells- that's what Sensaphonics makes for the 846.  My picture (on the left) and the Sensaphonic picture (on the right) show where the 846 "points" and how the wires can be routed either up or down.  According to the above, the angle of the wire/connector may depend on the size of your ear canals.  
  
 As to sound, like any tip the Sensaphonics depend on proper fit to work correctly.  Mine do.  As I have repeatedly stated, Sensaphonics has excellent customer service and the first step upon having issues with your new sleeves should be contacting them directly.  Posting here may get you some suggestions, but the way to get corrections is to contact them and let them follow through for you.  There are nineteen pages in this thread, and all but about three or four people have reported total satisfaction with their sleeves.


----------



## strooper

> 1. The SE846 is pretty big and bulbous to start with. Surrounding the IEM with full-shell silicone will not result in a low-profile look. If a low visual profile of your IEMs is important to you, the 846+SCS combination is not the right choice. Even the standard canal-style sleeves we do for the rest of the SE Series tends to be a bit bulky. Remember, you are adding significant physical coating to a product designed to be worn as a UIEM.


 
  


> 2. Cable direction -- (commentary from Jack) Let's not overstate the direction issue. Shure IEMs do not project 45 degrees upwards, nor do Sensaphonics sleeves rotate them to project 45 degrees downwards. That said, we do find it necessary to rotate the angle a bit; see our lab manager's notes.  (Commentary from the Sensaphonics lab manager) ....


 
 Points 1 and 2 are issues that should be made clear to the purchaser prior to purchase.  Had I known how big the sleeves would be and that the cables would be routed straight down, I never (NEVER) would have made the purchase.  Showing a very low profile half sleeve as the ONLY photo of a Shure IEM SCS is misleading at best.  If the 846 doesn't lend itself to sleeves, don't make sleeves for it.  At the very least show pictures of what they are likely to look like.
  
 I'm glad Sensaphonics will work with me to address my issues, but it sounds as if there is very little to nothing they can do.  More importantly, there is nothing I can do to recoup my $220 (molds and sleeves) for a giant pair of sleeves that don't sound as good as Shure's olive foam tips and can't have the cable over the ear without looking like I'm wearing hoop earrings.


----------



## Kapazza

jackkontney said:


> 3. Blocked canals (again, commentary from the lab manager) -- When we lacquer the molds, we must clear the lacquer out of the canal bore before it sets. Often times we can’t get it all out.  After the lacquer has dried we rebore the canal. We check every single mold and usually catch any problem before it leaves the lab. Unfortunately, we are human, and every so often one of them is overlooked.  One possible solution to this problem would be to drill out a wider bore that is not as susceptible to the lacquer blockage. We will investigate this.
> 
> 4. Sonic results. I understand the YMMV nature of any audio outcome, and that perception=reality to the individual. But I'm seeing some pretty incredible claims regarding the  effects of the SCS on sound quality, some of which are a bit eyebrow-raising for what is essentially a passive device. That suggests to me that the root cause of some of these results is not yet identified.


 
  
 First of all, thanks for weighing in.  It's great to receive immediate, human feedback from any company in any sort of industry these days.  
  
 I found it interesting that you broke these up into two separate points.  I'm no expert, but I think as you begin to investigate and correct #3, #4 will go away.  A SCS is technically a passive device.  But have you heard the difference between a concert hall and a warehouse?  Anything that shapes the sound waves will shape the sound.  As the sound waves leave the Shure nozzle and begin interacting with the bore of the canal, the sound is changed; minimizing that change, along with providing a good custom fit, should be priorities of the SCS design.
  
 I believe the few of us who aren't happy with our products simply received defective sleeves.  I can get over the appearance of the sleeves as long as they sound and feel great.


----------



## csglinux

Thanks for the reply, Jack. I appreciate the time you've spent to listen to our concerns and post such a detailed response.  I am actually a fan of Sensaphonics (I own your custom mold sleep plugs and 25 dB noise-reducing custom mold plugs and I love both of those products). I understand the issue with the size of the SE846 shells and I can live with looking a bit dorky(er). My 846 mmcx sockets definitely DO protrude downward at a 45-degree angle with the sleeves on (what your lab manager says about this fits exactly with my experience), but this is also a first-world problem that I can easily live with by removing any cable memory wire. The major issue for me was the partially-blocked nozzles. I don't think this would be a surprising or eyebrow-raising reason for problems with sound quality (a very common issue with foam tips is where they fold over at the end, partially blocking the end of the nozzle - this often goes unnoticed as it just tends to cause a treble roll-off). A wider bore hole seems like the obvious thing to do, to avoid any risk of those nozzles being obstructed. As I mentioned in a previous post, I have much wider bore holes on my 25 dB plugs, and I presume a slightly wider bore wouldn't be a problem for the SE846 sleeves?
  
 I didn't contact Sensaphonics about my issue, as my SCS were made about 6 months ago. I was/am well past the return window. But as I mentioned, I've resurrected them by widening the bore holes myself with my Dremel so that they now align with the holes for the nozzles. I would still want to swap my SCS out for foam tips on an airplane, but otherwise, I'm basically happy with my 846 sleeves now.


----------



## olddude

Sound issues notwithstanding, the "size" of the Sensaphonics, even in half-sleeve, is quite apparent from the picture I posted (from Sensaphonics' website) and from all of the photos posted on page one of this thread by Moedawg.  There is clearly a bulbous quality to them, as the iem is plugged into them and then it is plugged into your ear.  Due diligence would necessitate that anyone ordering them would have looked at the photo(s) BEFORE ordering them.  Just from the manner of their operation it would seem clear that they wouldn't be flush with the ear, as a "true" ciem would.  Not trying to start trouble here, but size was the first thing I noticed when deciding whether to purchase these, and I ordered them in "no" color so as to minimize their obviousness.


----------



## JackKontney

strooper said:


> Points 1 and 2 are issues that should be made clear to the purchaser prior to purchase.  Had I known how big the sleeves would be and that the cables would be routed straight down, I never (NEVER) would have made the purchase.  Showing a very low profile half sleeve as the ONLY photo of a Shure IEM SCS is misleading at best.  If the 846 doesn't lend itself to sleeves, don't make sleeves for it.  At the very least show pictures of what they are likely to look like.
> 
> I'm glad Sensaphonics will work with me to address my issues, but it sounds as if there is very little to nothing they can do.  More importantly, there is nothing I can do to recoup my $220 (molds and sleeves) for a giant pair of sleeves that don't sound as good as Shure's olive foam tips and can't have the cable over the ear without looking like I'm wearing hoop earrings.


 
  
 I agree that a photo of the 846 full-shell sleeve should be added. We will try to get that done shortly.
  
 The reason we make this product is market demand. When the SE846 was introduced, our normal Shure sleeves, as pictured on our website, proved inadequate in terms of stability with the bulky body of the IEMs. At the urging of our customers, we attempted an alternate solution - full-shell sleeves - that were enthusiastically accepted despite their relative bulk.
  
 We made it a point to let people know about this (physical size) issue, especially at first. But  over the course of time, it seemed to be well understood. Especially on Head-fi, where moedawg 140 and jelt2359 both posted detailed reviews with photos that seemed to make things clear.  After all, you're starting with a fairly bulky IEM and surrounding it with more material. Seems obvious that anyone desiring a "low profile" look would not choose such a solution.
  
 But while discussion of the bulk of the 846, photos of our sleeves, and the use of words like "ginormous" in reviews on this site seemed to address any potential issues, it is still our job to offer customers the relevant facts.
  
 For that failing, _mea culpa_.


----------



## strooper

If my sleeves looked simply close to the many photos here I would be satisfied. They dont. Saying that they extend further out is an understatement. The entire iem is visible from the front. The i in iem is lost. They are a headband short of on ear phones.


----------



## JackKontney

csglinux said:


> Thanks for the reply, Jack. I appreciate the time you've spent to listen to our concerns and post such a detailed response.  I am actually a fan of Sensaphonics (I own your custom mold sleep plugs and 25 dB noise-reducing custom mold plugs and I love both of those products). I understand the issue with the size of the SE846 shells and I can live with looking a bit dorky(er). My 846 mmcx sockets definitely DO protrude downward at a 45-degree angle with the sleeves on (what your lab manager says about this fits exactly with my experience), but this is also a first-world problem that I can easily live with by removing any cable memory wire. The major issue for me was the partially-blocked nozzles. I don't think this would be a surprising or eyebrow-raising reason for problems with sound quality (a very common issue with foam tips is where they fold over at the end, partially blocking the end of the nozzle - this often goes unnoticed as it just tends to cause a treble roll-off). A wider bore hole seems like the obvious thing to do, to avoid any risk of those nozzles being obstructed. As I mentioned in a previous post, I have much wider bore holes on my 25 dB plugs, and I presume a slightly wider bore wouldn't be a problem for the SE846 sleeves?
> 
> I didn't contact Sensaphonics about my issue, as my SCS were made about 6 months ago. I was/am well past the return window. But as I mentioned, I've resurrected them by widening the bore holes myself with my Dremel so that they now align with the holes for the nozzles. I would still want to swap my SCS out for foam tips on an airplane, but otherwise, I'm basically happy with my 846 sleeves now.


 

 Acknowledged and understood.
  
 I'll talk with the lab manager about the size of the bore hole, but my suspicion is that it is deliberately snug so that it "grabs" the nozzle of the IEM. Perhaps yours were misaligned. But all that is just my assumption at this point. The lab manager has stated he will investigate a wider bore, so we shall see. I'm quite sure it won't ever approach the diameter of the bore holes in custom earplugs, which are considerably bigger than any IEM nozzle.
  
 In general, Sensaphonics just wants to encourage our customers to communicate with us directly. We are solution providers, but we can't address issues that aren't brought to our attention.
  
 Thanks to all for keeping this conversation civil and fact-based.


----------



## JackKontney

strooper said:


> If my sleeves looked simply close to the many photos here I would be satisfied. They dont. Saying that they extend further out is an understatement. The entire iem is visible from the front. The i in iem is lost. They are a headband short of on ear phones.


 

 If the entire IEM is visible when viewed from the front, I too would be unhappy. But we can't change the size of your ears, nor the thickness of the silicone needed to create a stable home for your $1000 IEMs. The photos you posted don't show a head-on shot, but in the look from the front, it appears that the inside of the sleeve/shell isn't even touching your ear. The shot is out of focus, but to me, it looks like there's a gap. If so, that's wrong.
  
 If you'd like to address this issue, contact Sensaphonics directly.


----------



## fzr100098

csglinux said:


> Thanks to fzr100098 for the tip on the canal re-working issue. One polite request though. Everybody's experiences with audio and audio equipment are different. It sounds as though strooper has a bad mold. Whether that's the fault of Sensaphonics or that of a bad audiologist's impression - that doesn't make him/her an idiot. Sharing our experiences (good and bad) is what helps us all reach a consensus on these issues. I'm not sure why the internet solicits such vitriol from reviews that aren't 100% positive. Although I'm now happy with the sound from my SE846+SCS, I still get a lower-profile IEM and better isolation from foam. With my SCS, I too, have the issue of the cable now pointing down at a 45-degree angle (rather than up at 45). This is the main reason you see a modded Westone cable in the images above.


 
 Sometimes my constructive criticism could be delivered with a little more tact - glad it worked out for you.  As you get used to them, I suspect you will use the foamies progressively less, that was the case for me
  
 Cable should always wrap around your ear, that will effect seal (negatively) as well.
  
 I honestly can't work out without these things now and would never go back to foam.


----------



## esteboune

Dear Maurice,
  
 i know, it was a long time ago but thank you very much for this complete and highly appreciated review.
  
 I just received my custom sleeves today (full shell), and i can't be happier!
  
 great products, so confortable.
  
 Stan from Sensaphonics has been very helpful.
  
 I have a very long flight this Friday, (13h + 7h), i believe i will have plenty of time to notice all the improvements!


----------



## moedawg140

esteboune said:


> Dear Maurice,
> 
> i know, it was a long time ago but thank you very much for this complete and highly appreciated review.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I appreciate your kind words!
  
 I'm glad that Sensaphonics (Stan) was very helpful.  Sensaphonics has been nothing but very professional and helpful to me as well.  An exemplary product and exemplary company.
  
 I would like to know how the SCS fares for those long flights of yours when you have the chance, if you don't mind.
  
 It's been over a year that I have owned my SCS, and it is still the most comfortable and best fitting tip or customs out of everything I have auditioned or own.
  
 What's great is if anyone has issues with theirs, they have time (30 days) to contact Sensaphonics and have them create a refit, free of charge. 
  
 Enjoy your entire combo, and congrats to you!


----------



## csglinux

I wanted to post a quick update on the status of my SCSs. They're working out great now with widened and aligned bores!  No more issues with the sound.  Sorry for the negativity, panic, mayhem, etc., but (selfishly) I'm glad I posted my experiences here. Without feedback from you folks, I would never have even thought to look at those bore holes. Thanks again for the feedback, or for at least tolerating my posts


----------



## Kapazza

csglinux said:


> I wanted to post a quick update on the status of my SCSs. They're working out great now with widened and aligned bores!  No more issues with the sound.  Sorry for the negativity, panic, mayhem, etc., but (selfishly) I'm glad I posted my experiences here. Without feedback from you folks, I would never have even thought to look at those bore holes. Thanks again for the feedback, or for at least tolerating my posts


 
  
 Thanks for the update!  In case my 2nd attempts have the same borehole problem, could you please post how you did it?  Bit size, RPM, etc.  I have a feeling drilling silicon is more difficult than it sounds.


----------



## csglinux

kapazza said:


> Thanks for the update!  In case my 2nd attempts have the same borehole problem, could you please post how you did it?  Bit size, RPM, etc.  I have a feeling drilling silicon is more difficult than it sounds.




Hi Kapazza, Apologies in advance for my lack of photography skills. I hope you can make out the two Dremel bits in the photo below.


The bit on the left has a series of sharp, rounded cutter blades around the shaft; the bit on the right is actually a tile cutter. The folks at Sensaphonics are probably already laughing at my choice of equipment. (It would be interesting to know what tools/bits you Sensaphonics folks use to machine these shells?) Step 1 was to use the bit on the left. I used a Dremel 4000, keeping the RPMs pretty low (certainly below 10,000), because it will get a bit hot and you don't want anything to melt or catch fire. Step 2 was to use the tile cutter bit on the right to smooth and remove any little nubs of silicon left behind in step 1 (a good lens or magnifying glasses can help inspect for this). For both steps you'll need to bend the eartip slightly with one hand to hold the bore hole nice and straight (it'll be angled, on account of the bend in your ear canal). I applied a little pressure to widen the bore more on one side, where my IEM nozzle tips were partially blocked.

It really wasn't that difficult. As long as you take it slow and stop periodically to check your progress (and flush the debris out with water), I think it would be hard to mess up. All you really want to do is make sure the tip of the nozzle is fully exposed to that canal bore. You don't need to go down any further than the tip of the SE846 nozzle, so you're not in any way loosening the grip that the shell has on the SE846 or its nozzle. Hopefully you have clear silicon molds like mine? If yours are opaque/colored, you're just going to have to use the force 

P.S. This is probably obvious, but make sure the SE846 is not in the shell when you start drilling!


----------



## Kapazza

csglinux said:


> Hi Kapazza, Apologies in advance for my lack of photography skills. I hope you can make out the two Dremel bits in the photo below.


 
  
 Interesting!  I'll be crossing my fingers that the bores arrive wide enough.  It looks like a 1/8" burr, but that seems too wide.


----------



## JackKontney

csglinux said:


> Hi Kapazza, Apologies in advance for my lack of photography skills. I hope you can make out the two Dremel bits in the photo below.
> 
> 
> The bit on the left has a series of sharp, rounded cutter blades around the shaft; the bit on the right is actually a tile cutter. The folks at Sensaphonics are probably already laughing at my choice of equipment. (It would be interesting to know what tools/bits you Sensaphonics folks use to machine these shells?) Step 1 was to use the bit on the left. I used a Dremel 4000, keeping the RPMs pretty low (certainly below 10,000), because it will get a bit hot and you don't want anything to melt or catch fire. Step 2 was to use the tile cutter bit on the right to smooth and remove any little nubs of silicon left behind in step 1 (a good lens or magnifying glasses can help inspect for this). For both steps you'll need to bend the eartip slightly with one hand to hold the bore hole nice and straight (it'll be angled, on account of the bend in your ear canal). I applied a little pressure to widen the bore more on one side, where my IEM nozzle tips were partially blocked.
> ...


 
  
 Before end-user drilling gains any more DIY traction, I would like to point out that it should not be necessary. At all.
  
 Sensaphonics has been making Shure (and Etymotic) sleeves for over a decade, and AFAIK, this issue has never come up before. (BTW, the lab also points out that a Dremel does not generate the RPMs necessary to get reliably clean results with silicone. Obviously, csglinux found a workaround, but low RPMs can result in the drill bit catching and chewing up the silicone.)
  
 So before you pull out a drill and start mucking about, please make sure your IEMs are properly aligned within the sleeves. Just as proper fit and seal are required within the ear canal, so too must the IEM be accurately seated within the SCS.
  
 In no way am I suggesting that this solution is invalid. The full-shell SCS is relatively new to us, and definitely more challenging to build. It's entirely possible that the issue was inaccurate bore hole placement or incomplete drilling in our lab. We are, after all, human. But neither Shure's nozzle dimension nor our bore diameter has changed in many years.
  
 Thus, I would urge our customers to remember two things:
  
 1. As moedawg mentioned, we offer free re-fit (including full re-make if necesssary) on all custom products (both SCS and IEMs) for 30 days.
 2. If you alter your new product, you void your warranty.
  
 So if there's an issue with your SCS, please contact us. We are happy to help. Thanks.


----------



## csglinux

Item 1 was entirely my fault. I simply didn't notice within the time I had to request a remake. My bad. As a result, I completely understand item 2.


----------



## JackKontney

Understood, csglinux. We (Sensaphonics) just don't want to see alterations to the SCS ports becoming part of DIY audio mythology.
  
 After all, the SCS itself is an after-market product improvement -- albeit one endorsed by Shure.


----------



## csglinux

jackkontney said:


> Understood, csglinux. We (Sensaphonics) just don't want to see alterations to the SCS ports becoming part of DIY audio mythology.


 
  
 Hi Jack, I would respectfully argue that myth = something we don't believe in. For me, that would be unicorns and silver cables. Having seen and heard the effect of partially-blocked nozzles, I am a firm believer that wider bore holes, or at least properly-aligned nozzle/bore holes, made a huge difference to the sound from my SE846.
  
 One of the key advantages of the SCS should be the consistent fit, without the risk of ever partially occluding the nozzles (which happens with foam tips, leading to well-known issues with the sound). You can lessen or eliminate that risk without any harm to the acoustics by slightly widening the bore holes on those SCS. (IMHO.)  Sorry if I'm repeating myself. The intent of my suggestion is to help, rather than harm, your future business with these custom shells.
  
 Of course, people need to respect your 30-day re-make window. It's very generous that you offer a re-make service at all as I'm sure these aren't super high-profit margin sales for you. But outside of the return window - surely that's fair game?!? I don't think I've ever owned a device that (outside of the warranty period) wasn't dismantled, soldered, drilled, repaired, modified or destroyed in some way. That's how we learn.
  
 Stopping audio myths?  Good luck with that one!


----------



## JackKontney

The search for audio truth is a worthy one. That's why most of us are here. I salute your hands-on approach.
  
 Some myths generate a new, better-sounding reality.
 Some myths generate unwarranted sales of green sharpies.
  
 At Sensaphonics, we think the SCS stands proudly on its own. Many agree with us.
  
 YMMV.


----------



## Kapazza

I received my 2nd attempt SCSs on Friday. Sensaphonics recommended that I go with the full shells this time around. I'll start by saying they nailed the fit. I can move my head around, talk, and make all the weird faces I make while drumming and the fit remains true. The full shells don't appear larger than the regular shells when looking face to face. When looking at the side of the head, they are only appear slightly larger. 

Unfortunately, I'm still hearing something I'll call "sonic distortion". It basically sounds like I'm listening down a tunnel. I tried lining up the nozzle to the bore many different ways and I can't get it to go away. Maybe I just have weird ear canals. Like Jack said, YMMV. At this point, I'm going to assume SCSs are not for me. I don't think getting another set of sleeves would fix the problem, just like I wouldn't think sending my steak back to the chef for the third time would make it taste any better. 

I do love the fit, so I ordered the custom musicians earplugs, but these SCS will probably collect dust while I stick with the Shure olive tips.


----------



## csglinux

kapazza said:


> I received my 2nd attempt SCSs on Friday. Sensaphonics recommended that I go with the full shells this time around. I'll start by saying they nailed the fit. I can move my head around, talk, and make all the weird faces I make while drumming and the fit remains true. The full shells don't appear larger than the regular shells when looking face to face. When looking at the side of the head, they are only appear slightly larger.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still hearing something I'll call "sonic distortion". It basically sounds like I'm listening down a tunnel. I tried lining up the nozzle to the bore many different ways and I can't get it to go away. Maybe I just have weird ear canals. Like Jack said, YMMV. At this point, I'm going to assume SCSs are not for me. I don't think getting another set of sleeves would fix the problem, just like I wouldn't think sending my steak back to the chef for the third time would make it taste any better.
> 
> I do love the fit, so I ordered the custom musicians earplugs, but these SCS will probably collect dust while I stick with the Shure olive tips.




What's the diameter of your bore holes on this re-make? Does it look like the IEM nozzle tips are completely clear of any blockage? Mine really sound good now, so I don't think there's any fundamental problem. Can Sensaphonics widen the bore hole any further?

Worst case scenario, if you've exhausted all attempts with Sensaphonics and you intend to leave them in a drawer to gather dust, it might be time to get your Dremel out...  Nothing to lose at that stage.

P.S. Their custom musician plugs are really awesome!


----------



## olddude




----------



## fzman

kapazza said:


> I received my 2nd attempt SCSs on Friday. Sensaphonics recommended that I go with the full shells this time around. I'll start by saying they nailed the fit. I can move my head around, talk, and make all the weird faces I make while drumming and the fit remains true. The full shells don't appear larger than the regular shells when looking face to face. When looking at the side of the head, they are only appear slightly larger.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still hearing something I'll call "sonic distortion". It basically sounds like I'm listening down a tunnel. I tried lining up the nozzle to the bore many different ways and I can't get it to go away. Maybe I just have weird ear canals. Like Jack said, YMMV. At this point, I'm going to assume SCSs are not for me. I don't think getting another set of sleeves would fix the problem, just like I wouldn't think sending my steak back to the chef for the third time would make it taste any better.
> 
> I do love the fit, so I ordered the custom musicians earplugs, but these SCS will probably collect dust while I stick with the Shure olive tips.


 
  
 Step back for a bit and answer (to yourself, if nothing else) the following questions:
  
 1. Look at your impressions- do your canals look pretty similar to each other?
  
 2. do the SCSs match the impressions they were made from?
  
 3. does the channel you are having trouble with sound right with a regular tip?
  
  
 When I picked mine up (I live in Chicago) one channel was virtaully dead- and I thought I had blown up my music player or damaged my 846s.  Turns out, there was lacquer blocking the sound tube- they fixed it quickly and on the spot.  I wouyld have been pretty pissed off if I had waited for them to arrive and then had to send them back, then wait for them to return to me.....
  
  
 I love mine and am glad I have them (in fact tI wish they could do them for a few other of my universals).  Sounds like one of yours is just blacked


----------



## csglinux

Hi Kapazza, Quick P.S. There's something puzzling me. Jack mentioned the following: "before you pull out a drill and start mucking about, please make sure your IEMs are properly aligned within the sleeves."

You also mentioned about "trying to line up the bore holes all kinds of different ways". Can you really do that with your SCSs? With mine, I have zero wiggle room. The IEMs are either fully inserted or they're not. It would be impossible for me to seat the IEMs in anything but the one position in which they fit in the shells. I'm just curious on this point. Maybe not all SCSs are like mine?

Olddude - as always, nice contribution to the thread. Love the humor.


----------



## olddude

Thanks.  I'd love to see his impressions/sleeves to see if they have a crimp in them.  "Sounds like a tunnel" to me sounds like something is wrong somewhere.


----------



## Kapazza

csglinux said:


> What's the diameter of your bore holes on this re-make? Does it look like the IEM nozzle tips are completely clear of any blockage? Can Sensaphonics widen the bore hole any further?


 
  
 Just shy of 1/8", maybe 3/32" (if we're limited ourselves to the imperial system).  Yes, they're completely clear and sound fantastic with stock tips.  I don't think that's the problem (see below).
  


fzman said:


> Step back for a bit and answer (to yourself, if nothing else) the following questions:
> 
> 1. Look at your impressions- do your canals look pretty similar to each other?
> 
> ...


 
  
 1.  No, they are pretty different actually (darn genetics!  see below).
 2.  That would've been great to check while at the doctor's office.  I didn't think much of it because the fit is great.
 3.  I'm having trouble in both channels.  But with stock tips they sound great.
  


csglinux said:


> You also mentioned about "trying to line up the bore holes all kinds of different ways". Can you really do that with your SCSs?


 
  
 They only fit in one direction, however I was experimenting with nozzle placement in the bore (full/as far as it'll go, pulled back a bit, pulled back a bit more).  However, once they're being placed in the ear, who knows if the nozzle re-positions itself anyway.
  


olddude said:


> Thanks.  I'd love to see his impressions/sleeves to see if they have a crimp in them.  "Sounds like a tunnel" to me sounds like something is wrong somewhere.


 
  
 Looks like my ear canals are too curvy.  I placed a metal rod through the bore to see if my eyes were playing tricks on me or not.  It did not go through smoothly...there was a lot of resistance about halfway through the bore (the bend of the canal).  Click to zoom.


----------



## csglinux

It's hard to see it clearly, but those bore holes look fairly straight. Any chance you could post a couple more photos with the IEMs inserted? (And maybe one or two of the tips, showing the position of the opening?)


----------



## Kapazza

csglinux said:


> It's hard to see it clearly, but those bore holes look fairly straight. Any chance you could post a couple more photos with the IEMs inserted? (And maybe one or two of the tips, showing the position of the opening?)


----------



## csglinux

Thanks for the pics. From what I can make out, your bore holes look wider and straighter (but perhaps a bit longer) than mine. It also looks as though they expand in diameter from the nozzle tip towards the opening. Is that right?
  
 Still, if those holes align well with the nozzle tips, I'm out of ideas. Sorry Kapazza.  Perhaps Sensaphonics will have a suggestion?


----------



## Kapazza

I've been trying to find a way to better describe what I'm hearing. I came across this reviewer who mentioned some upper frequencies were echoing in his custom IEMs (not Sensaphonics): http://www.head-fi.org/products/future-sonics-ear-monitors-with-13mm-mg6pro-dynamic-drivers/reviews/7160

This matches the tunnel effect I'm describing; only upper frequencies would be able to bounce off tunnel walls. The cymbals sound trashy and harsh because they're bouncing around the bore canal several (or many more) times before they reach my ear drums. Theres a complete loss of the "crispness" of my music when the SCSs are in, which goes back to my original post where I mentioned it sounded like my music was being compressed to a low rate. I'll call Sensaphonics tomorrow and see if there's a fix, but I think if the length/curve of the bore can't be fixed I'll be out of luck. Again, this is most likely due to my ear canal shape and YMMV.


----------



## esteboune

Hi Folks,
  
 after a few days of use, here is my thoughts on the custom sleeves:
  
 i do not have any problem sound wise, at the opposite, the CS improved the sound of the SE846, especially the bass
 the holes looks OK, and correctly aligned with the IEM
 Right ear is super confortable, great sealing, even if i move
 Left ear is slightly uncomfortable after a long period, more that 1 hour.
  
 the pain is located in the red circle. Not noticeable when i'm not moving, but if open the mouth or do funny faces, i can feel it.
  


 unfortunately, i cannot send the sleeves back to Sensaphonics, i live in asia...
  
 any idea of how to solve this issue?


----------



## csglinux

kapazza said:


> I've been trying to find a way to better describe what I'm hearing. I came across this reviewer who mentioned some upper frequencies were echoing in his custom IEMs (not Sensaphonics): http://www.head-fi.org/products/future-sonics-ear-monitors-with-13mm-mg6pro-dynamic-drivers/reviews/7160
> 
> This matches the tunnel effect I'm describing; only upper frequencies would be able to bounce off tunnel walls. The cymbals sound trashy and harsh because they're bouncing around the bore canal several (or many more) times before they reach my ear drums. Theres a complete loss of the "crispness" of my music when the SCSs are in, which goes back to my original post where I mentioned it sounded like my music was being compressed to a low rate. I'll call Sensaphonics tomorrow and see if there's a fix, but I think if the length/curve of the bore can't be fixed I'll be out of luck. Again, this is most likely due to my ear canal shape and YMMV.




My guess is still that your nozzles are partially blocked and maybe it's just hard for you to see? I get what you're saying about sound reflecting from the tunnel walls, but the silicon material of the SCSs is very similar to that of your ear (and ear canals) and sound is supposed to bounce off all of that!

Otherwise I'm running out of ideas. Maybe different insertion depths are changing the FR slightly?


----------



## csglinux

esteboune said:


> any idea of how to solve this issue?




Have you checked to see if there are any little nubs or bumps of silicon left protruding in that area? If so, a gentle application of some fine-grained sand paper should smooth it out.


----------



## JackKontney

esteboune said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> after a few days of use, here is my thoughts on the custom sleeves:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like a minor fit issue. I suggest you contact Sensaphonics by email (saveyourears@sensaphonics.com) for advice, or visit the audiologist who took your ear impressions. (I don't work inside the walls at Sensaphonics.)


----------



## Kapazza

Today I sent the SCSs back to get a wider bore.  I also picked up my musician earplugs.  These things are awesome!  They're so tiny and fit great.  They also have a much wider bore (not that it matters as much with earplugs), so I know my SCSs can be much wider.


----------



## kino lau

I have nothing of validity to add here for approx 3 weeks...


----------



## olddude

You can give us a day-to-day account of your waiting and how it makes you feel, and what you expect when they finally do arrive.


----------



## kino lau

Something I learned from the audiologist that did my impressions. He primarily works with musicians and we spoke about normal levels of hearing loss with age, audio deficiencies, and EQing to compensate. I had begun to believe that EQing was a carnal sin since joining this forum. That if your gear was "adequate enough" that there was no need to use any outputs on a DAP other than a LO or CO.
 What I'm expecting from my SCS's is that my 846's will be delivering the very best sound that they are capable of. I expect that like my eyeglasses, there will be an adjustment period.
 I'm having mine done in Crystal Smoke, which should look pretty cool with the carbon fiber splitter and black plugs on my Litz cable.


----------



## moedawg140

kino lau said:


> Something I learned from the audiologist that did my impressions. He primarily works with musicians and we spoke about normal levels of hearing loss with age, audio deficiencies, and EQing to compensate. I had begun to believe that EQing was a carnal sin since joining this forum. That if your gear was "adequate enough" that there was no need to use any outputs on a DAP other than a LO or CO.
> What I'm expecting from my SCS's is that my 846's will be delivering the very best sound that they are capable of. I expect that like my eyeglasses, there will be an adjustment period.
> I'm having mine done in Crystal Smoke, which should look pretty cool with the carbon fiber splitter and black plugs on my Litz cable.


 
  
 That's a whole other box of worms that can be debated until the end of time.
  
 Basically, try out what sounds the best to you, and go with that.
  
 Looking forward to reading your impressions when you receive your SCS.


----------



## MrDerrick

Hi all, been a long time reappearing from the depths of the internet. Just recently upgraded the SE425 to SE846 and wanted to get that perfect fit to get the most out of the SE846. Have always used Ety foam tips as they are the most comfortable for me since I used the HF5 way back. 
  
 I've read the entire thread here and it has been very helpful in helping me decide to go ahead with the sleeves and I've reached out to Claudia for assistance. My main concern was ensuring the 'perfect' product by using the best impression possible done by a proper audiologist, however because I am in Australia the shipping costs to and from would kill it for me if I had to send it back to Chicago for any refit.
 Luckily though for me there is now a Sensaphonics sister office in Melbourne that opened a few weeks ago!! 
  
 The problem I have now is deciding on the colour that I want, I like the idea of clear however because this will be used daily for years to come I didn't want it to discolour. The second preference was the Crystal smoke, though I can't seem to find any detailed photos of it to help with the decision. 
  
 So, does anyone have any photos of the crystal smoke?


----------



## moedawg140

mrderrick said:


> Hi all, been a long time reappearing from the depths of the internet. Just recently upgraded the SE425 to SE846 and wanted to get that perfect fit to get the most out of the SE846. Have always used Ety foam tips as they are the most comfortable for me since I used the HF5 way back.
> 
> I've read the entire thread here and it has been very helpful in helping me decide to go ahead with the sleeves and I've reached out to Claudia for assistance. My main concern was ensuring the 'perfect' product by using the best impression possible done by a proper audiologist, however because I am in Australia the shipping costs to and from would kill it for me if I had to send it back to Chicago for any refit.
> Luckily though for me there is now a Sensaphonics sister office in Melbourne that opened a few weeks ago!!
> ...




Hi MrDerrick,

It's great that they opened an office in Melbourne, that's fantastic news!

With regards to pictures of the Crystal Smoke color, there is a picture of the Crystal Smoke color in the *Ear Impression and Color Choosing Process:* section of the review. 

Here's one from Sensaphonics as well:



In person the Crystal Smoke color looks slightly less dark than the picture (but still plenty dark), with infused glitter so there is a little bit of sparkle (looks tastefully subtle, though). 

Let us know what you decide to do and congratulations in advance!


----------



## MrDerrick

moedawg140 said:


> Hi MrDerrick,
> 
> It's great that they opened an office in Melbourne, that's fantastic news!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cheers for that, I've seen those stock photos however it doesn't give a clear idea of how it looks at different angles. Would ideally liked ones of people wearing them and infront of direct light to see how translucent there are.
  
 I like the internals of the SE846 and if the crystal smoke can still show some of that then I am sold


----------



## kino lau

I'm "hoping" to have mine in two more weeks, which are being done in Crystal Smoke. I think that the color will be a great accent to the clear shells of the 846's.


----------



## Roscoeiii

I'll post some pics of my crystal smoke when I have a chance later today. Love the look of them.


----------



## moedawg140

mrderrick said:


> Cheers for that, I've seen those stock photos however it doesn't give a clear idea of how it looks at different angles. Would ideally liked ones of people wearing them and infront of direct light to see how translucent there are.
> 
> I like the internals of the SE846 and if the crystal smoke can still show some of that then I am sold


 
  
 It would be nice as well, but there aren't any true-to-life pictures of the Crystal Smoke color on the internet other than what I posted, yet.  That's why I tried to explain as best as I could for you regarding the color.  I personally didn't pick it because it was too plain/dark, even with the glitter.  It was a really difficult choice because I really liked the Crystal Smoke color when I saw it, but wound up picking something that was just a bit more vibrant.  The Crystal Blue may look super bright in pictures, but in person, it looks like a translucent blue - even slightly subdued.  The Crystal Smoke color is translucent, but it's not as translucent-looking as the other colors, such as Yellow, Green, Blue, etcetera.  The Crystal Blue still shows the internals of the SE846, but it looks slightly cloudy, as passers by would not be able to distinguish the internals as more than the color of the sleeves themselves.  The Crystal Smoke is even darker, so YMMV with regards to the perception of how translucent they are when inserted into the SE846's nozzle.
  


kino lau said:


> I'm "hoping" to have mine in two more weeks, which are being done in Crystal Smoke. I think that the color will be a great accent to the clear shells of the 846's.


 
  
 The color will look amazing to the clear shells of the SE846, no doubt about that!  Looking forward to your impressions and images of your upcoming Crystal Smoke SCS!
  


roscoeiii said:


> I'll post some pics of my crystal smoke when I have a chance later today. Love the look of them.


 
  
 Thank you, that will be most appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Cashew chocolate milk in my glass)


----------



## moedawg140

Here are extra swirl colors that if Sensaphonics has in its inventory (they usually do), can create for customers as well:
  
 Sensphonics 2XS (the colors can be chosen for the SCS)

  
  
 Sensaphonics 2XS (the colors can be chosen for the SCS)

  
  

  
  
 Sensaphonics 3MAX (the colors can be chosen for the SCS)


----------



## Roscoeiii

Here you go. I chose this color because it was fairly understated and would age well.


----------



## moedawg140

roscoeiii said:


> Here you go. I chose this color because it was fairly understated and would age well.


 
  
 Thank you for the pictures, much appreciated!  I agree, the Crystal Smoke color is understated, and elegant as well.  The glitter makes it pop just a little.  I believe any color (except for the clears that I've seen), have aged very well.  Mine is still looking like new after about a year and a half of use.


----------



## MrDerrick

roscoeiii said:


> Here you go. I chose this color because it was fairly understated and would age well.


 
  
 Thanks! I went ahead and ordered the Crystal Smoke.
  
 Spent the entire weekend thinking about the colour choice, it was ultimately always going to be Clear or Smoke. Since I was planning on keeping the SE846 for a long time I might as well play it safe and go with something that would not change colour over time. Getting impressions done next week so hopefully can get the sleeves by the end of September


----------



## esteboune

mrderrick said:


> Thanks! I went ahead and ordered the Crystal Smoke.
> 
> Spent the entire weekend thinking about the colour choice, it was ultimately always going to be Clear or Smoke. Since I was planning on keeping the SE846 for a long time I might as well play it safe and go with something that would not change colour over time. Getting impressions done next week so hopefully can get the sleeves by the end of September


 

 My clear one are getting a bit pinky!
  
 not a bi deal though


----------



## moedawg140

esteboune said:


> My clear one are getting a bit pinky!
> 
> not a bi deal though


 
  
 Thank you for the information.
  
 I saw some clear SCS that were a few years old that changed color (pink/light rust type of color) before choosing my color, and as such, I didn't want to chance that my clear sleeves would change color if I decided to go with the clear color.  The PH of one's bodily fluids play a part with regards to if clear will discolor or not.  I haven't experienced a clear silicone product personally that didn't change color over time.  For example, my custom clear silicone mouthguards discolored heavily with use (even when cleaned with a toothbrush, toothpaste and mouthwash), so that was enough to go with a darker color that won't change to a different color.


----------



## fzman

esteboune said:


> My clear one are getting a bit pinky!
> 
> not a bi deal though




Best typo ever. Lol


----------



## moedawg140

fzman said:


> Best typo ever. Lol


 
  
 Oh my...I didn't even think of that one...probably because it's pretty early in the morning.


----------



## esteboune

fzman said:


> Best typo ever. Lol


 

 oups!


----------



## kino lau

Impressions shipped out a couple of days later than anticipated, so now I'm trying to decide if I want to stick with the Crystal Smoke. I'm digging the idea of the black and white swirl after seeing the color pics above. Especially with the white cable...


----------



## Jazzi

kino lau said:


> Impressions shipped out a couple of days later than anticipated, so now I'm trying to decide if I want to stick with the Crystal Smoke. I'm digging the idea of the black and white swirl after seeing the color pics above. Especially with the white cable...


 
 Swirls are cool!  Here's mine:


----------



## kino lau

jazzi said:


> Swirls are cool!  Here's mine:


 

 What do they look like with the IEM's in place?


----------



## Jazzi

kino lau said:


> What do they look like with the IEM's in place?


 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/723306/review-sensaphonics-custom-sleeves-in-crystal-blue-for-the-shure-se846/150#post_11487061


----------



## kino lau

Changed color to white and black swirl with more white than black if possible...


----------



## moedawg140

kino lau said:


> Changed color to white and black swirl with more white than black if possible...




Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Jazzi

kino lau said:


> Changed color to white and black swirl with more white than black if possible...


 

 Nice choice.  Looking forward to seeing them.  Congratulations.


----------



## MrDerrick

Got my impressions done today! Shipped to the Australian office and should arrive tomorrow, hopefully they can then ship it to the Chicago office before the end of the day tomorrow. 
  
 Still currently on crystal smoke, will see how much more the swirls will cost and if they will do it.


----------



## moedawg140

mrderrick said:


> Got my impressions done today! Shipped to the Australian office and should arrive tomorrow, hopefully they can then ship it to the Chicago office before the end of the day tomorrow.
> 
> Still currently on crystal smoke, will see how much more the swirls will cost and if they will do it.




Congrats on your purchase!

The swirl option is the same price as if you were getting opaque or Crystal colors ($50 extra). 

Looking forward to reading what you decide to get.


----------



## MrDerrick

moedawg140 said:


> Congrats on your purchase!
> 
> The swirl option is the same price as if you were getting opaque or Crystal colors ($50 extra).
> 
> Looking forward to reading what you decide to get.


 
  
 Oh snap! I didn't know they were the same price.
  
 I really dig the orange and yellow one that you posted, throw in some clear in the mix. I've emailed the Australian Sensaphonics so will see what their reply will be tomorrow.
  
 The thing I like most is the glossiness of the colour swirls compared to the crystal smoke, which almost looks like a matte porous colour.


----------



## kino lau

mrderrick said:


> Oh snap! I didn't know they were the same price.
> 
> I really dig the orange and yellow one that you posted, throw in some clear in the mix. I've emailed the Australian Sensaphonics so will see what their reply will be tomorrow.
> 
> The thing I like most is the glossiness of the colour swirls compared to the crystal smoke, which almost looks like a matte porous colour.


 
  
 I'm thinking that perhaps the solid swirls in the pictures may simply have been cleaned and oiled up for photo purposes.


----------



## MrDerrick

kino lau said:


> I'm thinking that perhaps the solid swirls in the pictures may simply have been cleaned and oiled up for photo purposes.


 
  
  
 Ahh fair enough you have a good point, they almost look like candy in my eyes.
  
 So the Australian office said they don't do the swirls, so it looks like I am sticking to Crystal Smoke. Now to wait patiently for them to be made and delivered


----------



## kino lau

So this is what the SCS's look like in White/Black Swirl. It's the exact look I was going for. Sound Amazing! 
  


  
 Thank You...to all of the members that have been a bad influence on me


----------



## moedawg140

kino lau said:


> So this is what the SCS's look like in White/Black Swirl. It's the exact look I was going for. Sound Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

  
 That seriously looks absolutely amazing!
  
 Thanks for sharing, and congratulations!


----------



## kino lau

Yeah I'm pretty Jacked about it. Thanks for posting your review and pics, or I never would have known about them. There's no way possible for me to describe the improvement in sound quality.


----------



## moedawg140

kino lau said:


> Yeah I'm pretty Jacked about it. Thanks for posting your review and pics, or I never would have known about them. There's no way possible for me to describe the improvement in sound quality.


 
  
 Happy to help in any way that I can.  I originally wrote the review mainly because at the time there was literally nothing out there with regards to reviews of the SCS or any other "live" pictures other than the clear sleeves.  To this day, the SCS are my most comfortable fitting in-ear apparatus, as this includes sizes-fit-all tips, regular silicone sleeves and custom acrylic in-ear monitors as well.  The sound quality of the SCS and SE846 is still simply blissful, and lively with the Questyle Audio QP1R.
  
_SCS attached to SE846 attached to Ted's Silver Litz attached to QP1R_


----------



## kino lau

moedawg140 said:


> Happy to help in any way that I can.  I originally wrote the review mainly because at the time there was literally nothing out there with regards to reviews of the SCS or any other "live" pictures other than the clear sleeves.  To this day, the SCS are my most comfortable fitting in-ear apparatus, as this includes sizes-fit-all tips, regular silicone sleeves and custom acrylic in-ear monitors as well.  The sound quality of the SCS and SE846 is still simply blissful, and lively with the Questyle Audio QP1R.
> 
> _SCS attached to SE846 attached to Ted's Silver Litz attached to QP1R_


 
  
 Yeah...it was because of you that I got my Silver Litz cable(s) from Ted as well. The QP1R is on my short list of DAP's for a player upgrade. The key word being "a" player upgrade. I don't feel it necessary, because I'm pretty content with the set up I have now. But when the GAS (*G*ear *A*cquisition *S*yndrome) kicks in, like it always does...a new DAP will be next.


----------



## eboch

When I called Sensaphonics with a problem about the same sort of weird "fit' issue (fits well in some ways, not so well in others)....I got the "good luck with that"...they are just that way.
  
 I've recently called and explained that this seemed crazy as customer service, and they agreed.  Sending back new molds for a remake.  Just seems like there is little that can be done to silicone (acrylic can be adjusted...of course).


----------



## Kapazza

It's been almost 4 months since I sent away my first set of molds.  Since then I've gone through a second ear molding session, and 2 sets of revisions to the original SCSs I received back in June.  I picked up my latest revisions on Saturday, and unfortunately they still sound much worse than the stock olive tips.  The canals were definitely widened, but that did not fix the issue.  The fit on the right sleeve is worse than before and the ear piece feels like it's falling out and there's no seal.  I'm going to assume that the issues are related to the unusual shape of my ears/canals and be done with it.  
  
 I do enjoy the musicians earplugs, so the molds were not a complete waste of time and money.  I wish I could get my money back for the SCSs and put it towards more filters for the earplugs, or 535 wires, or anything else from Sensaphonic's store really.  However, after 3 sets of SCSs, they've probably broke even on what I paid, if they haven't already lost money on the whole ordeal.
  
 The moral of the story is: these SCSs aren't for everyone.  They can enhance the sound of your IEMs, but they could also make them worse.  It's an expensive gamble, and you're almost better off going for their 3MAX system from the get-go (if you don't already have 535s / 846s) if you truly want custom IEMs.


----------



## MrDerrick

I finally got my sleeves today in the mail! Been a very long 5-6 weeks of waiting. 
  
 So initial impressions....
 I'm surprised how shallow they go into the canal compared to my foam tips however still provide a better seal. They seem to go in quite easily compared to what I first thought, may be due to the shape of my ear. Also I found they are sensitive in how they sit, if they are angled slightly wrong it can cause quite a bit of discomfort. 
  
 Isolation seems to be on par with the etymotic foam tips that I use which is good, I fly weekly for work so I will get to see how they isolate against plane engine noise. Sound quality wise they sound pretty nice, compared to my daily tips the etymotic foam, the bass is more controlled and detailed. I also was trialling Star silicone tips however they were uncomfortable for anything more than an hour of use and lacked the bass details and amount. 
  
 I currently have the Alpha Design Labs iHP-35M cable however I may need to change as the connector is quite large meaning the loop circumference is large and doesn't sit closely to my ear. The cable is quite thick as well so it does make it slightly uncomfortable. 
  
 Overall very happy that they came out pretty well, I was worried about the issues that some people had in terms of quality control and being in Australia it's difficult to get things sorted. Will test these for longer sittings to see how they fare. It's a shame that we don't get the swirl option through the Australian branch but oh well, I am happy with how the Crystal Smoke turned out, was glossy which is what I wanted as photos looked matte.


----------



## moedawg140

Looking good, thanks for the impressions, MrDerrick!


----------



## kino lau

mrderrick said:


> I am happy with how the Crystal Smoke turned out, was glossy which is what I wanted as photos looked matte.


 
  
 The Crystal Smoke looks Great! I'm actually trying to resolve an issue with one of my sleeves. There is a small hole in one of them and the surrounding silicone is so thin that it'll only get bigger over time. I spoke to Claudia at Sensaphonics and she instructed me to go back to my audiologist, since he has my impressions. It they get the impressions, they'll re-shoot the sleeves. These pictures aren't the best, but I needed to try and show the audiologist what I was talking about, since I hadn't received a call back after a few messages were left on their VM. I'm hoping that I can get this resolved quickly.


----------



## fzman

My custom sleeves fit the demo KSE1500s I was able to listen to for the last few days.


----------



## MrDerrick

Nice!
  
 How do the KSE1500 sound?
  
 I tried the sleeves with my SE425 and they also fit, however they have a bit of room in there which could probably be filled in with some sort of temp filler. So if you plan to upgrade you can probably go for the SE846 mould to allow for future upgrade


----------



## moedawg140

fzman said:


> My custom sleeves fit the demo KSE1500s I was able to listen to for the last few days.


 
  
 Thanks for the info!  Is it a "perfect" or "almost perfect" fit, or would it be advisable for a SE846 SCS owner to obtain the KSE1500 version of the SCS (when it is available)?


----------



## fzman

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks for the info!  Is it a "perfect" or "almost perfect" fit, or would it be advisable for a SE846 SCS owner to obtain the KSE1500 version of the SCS (when it is available)?


 
  
 In terms of sonics and staying in place, I think it was fine.  My sleeves result in a downward cable exit, I really only had my set to test-so I may be the lucky one......   I thought I'd have the demo 1500s for a bit longer, but they were picked up yesterday by Shure, so there is not going to be a redo any time soon.  (I am sure the demos are in very high demand). In my case, it was a relief to know that, even if I upgrade past the 846s, I would not lose my investment in the Sensaphonics.
  
 I have wide, flat, very curved ear canals, so it is customs all the way for me.  I really loved the 1500s, even though I am not really a stat guy, and the compatibility with the Sensaphonics was the straw that will probaby break my wallet's back.


----------



## theuprising

Forgive me, but what in the world is the point of this? These are 1000 dollar universal IEM's, if you are willing to use custom sleeves might as well get a real CIEM so the manufacturer can spread out the insides, giving it a soundstage otherwise impossible in a closed universal IEM. Heck for running you can get the sport bud silvers for 250, 350 if you didn't get your ears analyzed yet.


----------



## MrDerrick

theuprising said:


> Forgive me, but what in the world is the point of this? These are 1000 dollar universal IEM's, if you are willing to use custom sleeves might as well get a real CIEM so the manufacturer can spread out the insides, giving it a soundstage otherwise impossible in a closed universal IEM. Heck for running you can get the sport bud silvers for 250, 350 if you didn't get your ears analyzed yet.


 
  
 When making the decision to upgrade to the SE846, I wanted to audition the IEMs first as I don't like going by people's reviews as everyone has different preferences. So at the time CIEMs for me were out of the picture unless they offered a universal version to try and being in Australia I was limited in choices.
  
 I had no intention of buying the sleeves as at first I was fine with the foam tips however I found I wasn't getting a good consistent seal on my right canal.
  
 The SE846 will definitely be my last universal IEM before when/if I go CIEM.


----------



## csglinux

theuprising said:


> Forgive me, but what in the world is the point of this? These are 1000 dollar universal IEM's, if you are willing to use custom sleeves might as well get a real CIEM so the manufacturer can spread out the insides, giving it a soundstage otherwise impossible in a closed universal IEM. Heck for running you can get the sport bud silvers for 250, 350 if you didn't get your ears analyzed yet.




I think of the SCS as a deluxe set of ear tips. For me, universal-fit foam tips give better isolation with a lower profile, but they hurt my ear canals after a while. These SCS give a custom-mold fit that exerts no pressure on the ear canal and can be worn indefinitely without any discomfort. Owning the SE846 together with the SCS gives you the best of both worlds. If you only own a CIEM, or you only own a universal IEM, then you are missing out on one of those experiences.


----------



## rawrster

csglinux said:


> I think of the SCS as a deluxe set of ear tips. For me, universal-fit foam tips give better isolation with a lower profile, but they hurt my ear canals after a while. These SCS give a custom-mold fit that exerts no pressure on the ear canal and can be worn indefinitely without any discomfort. Owning the SE846 together with the SCS gives you the best of both worlds. If you only own a CIEM, or you only own a universal IEM, then you are missing out on one of those experiences.


 
  
 It depends on how universal tips fit for you. The tips that have always fit me well were the olive tips and luckily I don't have any pain or discomfort regardless of how long I use them. I did have custom tips before for another headphone and I didn't like them that much. I would rather have the comfort of a CIEM over a custom tip but that's just me.


----------



## moedawg140

rawrster said:


> It depends on how universal tips fit for you. The tips that have always fit me well were the olive tips and luckily I don't have any pain or discomfort regardless of how long I use them. I did have custom tips before for another headphone and I didn't like them that much. I would rather have the comfort of a CIEM over a custom tip but that's just me.




Have you personally felt/owned the full sleeve SCS, to be able to make the statement that you prefer the comfort of a CIEM over a custom tip?


----------



## rawrster

Not the one by sensaphonics but I already know that the material is not for me.


----------



## moedawg140

rawrster said:


> Not the one by sensaphonics but I already know that the material is not for me.




So silicone then, fair enough. Please do not correlate custom tip with the SCS, as both are completely different in my and other's personal experience.


----------



## csglinux

rawrster said:


> It depends on how universal tips fit for you.


 
  
 I agree. And it also depends on how good your audiologist is, whether you had your jaw open or closed, and whether you were sat still, talking, singing, break-dancing, etc., while taking the impressions. It also depends on what's made from those impressions (manufacturing process, materials, etc.). Like life, there's lots of uncertainties and the only way to really know if they'd work for you is to try them. Granted, there have been a few issues and some folks (myself included) have needed to tweak their original set of SCS, but the vast majority of people seem very happy with them.
  
 Personally (and this is only me), I'd never buy another CIEM. I've had two and was disappointed with both sets. The SCS effectively give me a CIEM when I need it and a UIEM when I don't.


----------



## kino lau

I never like to point out fault, but this is pretty ridiculous. The picture above on the left, is the original R sleeve from Sensaphonics, that turned out to have a small hole in it. The picture on the right is what I received as the replacement today. It's as if they shot the molds for an entirely different IEM. Actually, the only thing that keeps the IEM from falling out completely, is the nozzle hanging up on the end of the channel of the sleeve. This has now become more aggravation than I was buying into, for the time and money I've got into this so far.


----------



## moedawg140

I could see them making an entirely new sleeve, as that is what they should do, but the fact that the new sleeve doesn't fit in your housing is aggravating, I would agree.  Maybe they thought it was for the SE535 and below model(s) housings?
  
 Either way, let us know what they decide to do.  They should make a new one for you on Monday or when you let them know what happened (if you haven't let them know already), using your impressions that they should have on file.  I know that you shouldn't have to do this, but I would make sure to remind them again it is for a right SE846, full shell sleeve.
  
 Good luck, @kino lau.


----------



## JackKontney

We do our best, but remain human.


----------



## moedawg140

jackkontney said:


> We do our best, but remain human.




Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## kino lau

jackkontney said:


> We do our best, but remain human.


 
  
 Absolutely! I understand and agree. This isn't a product issue at all, and *it's one of my better investments*. However...I work, I'm a full time student and fulfill an internship two full days a week (eats up 3 hours just in travel time). I don't have the time for the phone calls, emails, taking clear pictures and trying to provide the proof that I'm not imagining things. It's all good. Well...accept for the part about being assumed an idiot until presenting evidence to suggest otherwise.


----------



## JackKontney

kino lau said:


> Absolutely! I understand and agree. This isn't a product issue at all, and *it's one of my better investments*. However...I work, I'm a full time student and fulfill an internship two full days a week (eats up 3 hours just in travel time). I don't have the time for the phone calls, emails, taking clear pictures and trying to provide the proof that I'm not imagining things. It's all good. Well...accept for the part about being assumed an idiot until presenting evidence to suggest otherwise.


 

 Thanks for your understanding, kino lau. Regarding your final sentence, please try not to perceive it that way. We sometimes need to ask seemingly elementary questions to determine the correct/best course of action. Our goals are mutual: to get it right and make you happy.


----------



## JackKontney

Hey, the Sensaphonics Holiday Sale thing is happening, and it includes a bundle deal that basically gets you a free SCS, including custom color, with purchase of the SE846.
  
 So if you're on the fence re custom sleeves, swing by the website for coupon codes etc.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Hi folks, 
  
 Just thought I'd poke my head in and mention how much I am enjoying my 846 full shells on my new Shure KSE 1500s! I know that Jack and others at Sensaphonics have suggested getting 1500-specific shells (and yes, these are not pefect fits, as the 846 has a larger body), but for the time being, these 846s are the best pairing with my new 1500s that I have found. Like @fzman I have somewhat tricky ear canals. And as I am recovering from 1500 sticker shock, it is great to be able to use shells I have already paid for. 
  
 Maybe down the road I'll spring for 1500-specific shells.


----------



## moedawg140

roscoeiii said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just thought I'd poke my head in and mention how much I am enjoying my 846 full shells on my new Shure KSE 1500s! I know that Jack and others at Sensaphonics have suggested getting 1500-specific shells (and yes, these are not pefect fits, as the 846 has a larger body), but for the time being, these 846s are the best pairing with my new 1500s that I have found. Like @fzman
> I have somewhat tricky ear canals. And as I am recovering from 1500 sticker shock, it is great to be able to use shells I have already paid for.
> ...




Congratulations, and that's great to hear! Do you have any pictures and possibly impressions/comparisons with the SE846?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roscoeiii

moedawg140 said:


> Congratulations, and that's great to hear! Do you have any pictures and possibly impressions/comparisons with the SE846?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
 Don't want to derail this thread, but I'm updating the 1500 thread below with my impressions. Link takes you to my first impressions comment. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/785377/shure-kse1500-review-shure-kse1500-sound-isolating-electrostatic-earphones/1005#post_12208145
  
 As for the 846 direct comparisons, they'll come a little later once I have gotten to know my 1500s better. I will say that I am impressed with the bass on the 1500s and without directly comparing, I'm also feeling that the 1500s exceed the detail and treble quality of the 846s. Direct comparisons to come eventually.


----------



## moedawg140

roscoeiii said:


> Don't want to derail this thread, but I'm updating the 1500 thread below with my impressions. Link takes you to my first impressions comment.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/785377/shure-kse1500-review-shure-kse1500-sound-isolating-electrostatic-earphones/1005#post_12208145
> 
> As for the 846 direct comparisons, they'll come a little later once I have gotten to know my 1500s better. I will say that I am impressed with the bass on the 1500s and without directly comparing, I'm also feeling that the 1500s exceed the detail and treble quality of the 846s. Direct comparisons to come eventually.




No worries, and thanks for the reply.


----------



## MrDerrick

Checking in for those that have had their sleeves for a long duration now, how is your clear coat holding up?
  
 I have the Crystal Smoke and when I first got it there was a very nice glossy coat, however a short period of time (3-6 months) I've noticed that it has lost the glossy look in parts of the sleeve. Most likely due to wear from insertion and removal...


----------



## moedawg140

mrderrick said:


> Checking in for those that have had their sleeves for a long duration now, how is your clear coat holding up?
> 
> I have the Crystal Smoke and when I first got it there was a very nice glossy coat, however a short period of time (3-6 months) I've noticed that it has lost the glossy look in parts of the sleeve. Most likely due to wear from insertion and removal...




Hi, have you tried cleaning with warm soapy water?


----------



## MrDerrick

moedawg140 said:


> Hi, have you tried cleaning with warm soapy water?


 
  
 Yes I have, it isn't dirty or wax build up on the sleeves. It is actually the gloss/clear coat failing.


----------



## moedawg140

mrderrick said:


> Yes I have, it isn't dirty or wax build up on the sleeves. It is actually the gloss/clear coat failing.


 
  
 Have you emailed Sensaphonics (Claudia)?  I'm sure she could help you out or at least finding out and explain what's going on.


----------



## MrDerrick

moedawg140 said:


> Have you emailed Sensaphonics (Claudia)?  I'm sure she could help you out or at least finding out and explain what's going on.


 
  
 Yep, have sent an email and awaiting response.


----------



## moedawg140

mrderrick said:


> Yep, have sent an email and awaiting response.


 
  
 Awesome - please let us know what happens.


----------



## strooper

Almost a year later and I decided to try my SCS sleeves on my SE846s again.  I found them hugely disappointing the first time around.  I had them recast, same result.  The molds still fit great, so I thought what the heck?
  
 Same sleeves, same horrible sound.  It's like listening to a really good stereo through the shared wall of a condo, muffled, distant.  And to top it off, the left sleeve split while I was removing the IEM.
  
 I've made a lot of purchases that I wish I could take back.  None more than these.


----------



## Seahawk76

Just wanted to share me review for those interested in taking the plunge. Firstly wanted to thank moedawg for his detailed review as it completely influenced my purchase. I had known about Sensaphonics but thought the cost to get custom sleeves done was just insane. Over the years I started to become an audiophile and would spend big money on my portable setup. Currently I have the AK 120ii player with Shure SE846 with custom cable from Double Helix Cables. I also started becoming annoyed with the Shure foam tips and was always paranoid of losing SQ. I noticed moedawg's thread and decided to give the Sensaphonics custom sleeves a shot. Everything outlined in his review was 100% accurate. Claudia from Sensaphonics was incredible and answered all my questions quickly. For all you newbies make sure you make an appointment with a reputable audiologist (company). I know ear impressions seem standard but if the person doing them hasn't done them in awhile, the chance is much higher that they won't get a perfect impression and you don't want to do this again. From the time my impressions were sent to Chicago and when i received the custom sleeves it was about 4 weeks if I remember correctly. I also got the crystal blue color and I was very impressed. First couple days the seal was a bit uncomfortable, possibly because my ear canals might not be used to silicone being stuffed in there but after this short break-in period the seal was perfect and the SQ from my player was perfect!! No more squeezing of foam tips and after 1-2 hrs of listening I really don't notice them inside my ear. Looking back this was a purchase I don't regret for 1 second. I'm just hoping that the SE 846 will keep being a top of the line IEM so I know I have the best complement with the custom sleeves. I only did this because I fell in love with the 846 and at that point after spending 1200 on the IEMs, another 300 isn't that bad


----------



## funkoid

Has anyone managed to get these done in the UK? If not, anyone know of where is best to get them done in the UK including initial impressions?


----------



## moedawg140

funkoid said:


> Has anyone managed to get these done in the UK? If not, anyone know of where is best to get them done in the UK including initial impressions?


 
  
 You can - best to contact Claudia at saveyourears@sensaphonics.com for full and up-to-date details. Gisele Flower at http://www.aid2hearing.co.uk/ (for impressions) is a great contact, and was very nice when I met her last year in London.
  
 If you are coming to CanJam London, hope to see you there next week!


----------



## theintrospect

Today Sensaphonics' website acted up pretty bad. I proceeded to check out to get an error message indicating billing/card address mismatch. So tried to checkout again, same error. The surprise is that my card got charged twice and no orders got through !! It's Friday and it was after working hours, so have to wait till Monday. The Sensaphonincs folks need to get their payment processing system altogether; such a bizarre incident. So frustrated here. Doesn't seem like a good start...


----------



## theintrospect

UPDATE: So I contacted Claudia and @jackkontney, and they were helpful. My transactions cleared after 2 business days, and Claudia was so helpful to send me all the transaction records. It seems that my card was declined because of extensive fraud protection measures that the sensaphonics payment processing system deploys. Claudia sent me an order form and offered that I send it along with my ear impressions, and then process my payment on the phone as soon as they receive my order. Things seem to be getting better now.


----------



## theintrospect

Finally got my sensaphonics custom sleeves for Shure se846. Nothing comes close to the fit of these. They just fit perfectly. There's an intimacy factor (sound wise) that I couldn't get with any other tips, not to mention the excellent isolation and comfort. Well done Sensaphonics, and thanks for the excellent customer service.


----------



## theintrospect

And @moedawg140 your review of these is quite spot on, everything you mentioned is right and matches my experience so far.


----------



## JackKontney

theintrospect said:


> Finally got my sensaphonics custom sleeves for Shure se846. Nothing comes close to the fit of these. They just fit perfectly. There's an intimacy factor (sound wise) that I couldn't get with any other tips, not to mention the excellent isolation and comfort. Well done Sensaphonics, and thanks for the excellent customer service.


 

 Well said - thanks for the kind words!


----------



## moedawg140

@Jack Kontney, your avatar isn't showing.  You may have to upload a new picture as your avatar.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## aaf evo

So I'm in a dilemma here. I had my sleeves made February of this year, when I got them they were fine. Great isolation and seal, but now I get almost no isolation from them. They still fit my ears comfortably but I can literally hear every bit of outside noise with ease with them on and my headphones at low volume, but when I originally got them that wasn't possible. What gives? Have my ears changed slightly since I bought them? Did the sleeves lose their shape slightly?


----------



## JackKontney

aaf evo said:


> So I'm in a dilemma here. I had my sleeves made February of this year, when I got them they were fine. Great isolation and seal, but now I get almost no isolation from them. They still fit my ears comfortably but I can literally hear every bit of outside noise with ease with them on and my headphones at low volume, but when I originally got them that wasn't possible. What gives? Have my ears changed slightly since I bought them? Did the sleeves lose their shape slightly?


 
  
 You can be certain of one thing: the shape of your sleeves has not changed. It just doesn't happen without extreme conditions, even over several years of use.
  
 Ear canals do change shape, usually as a side effect to other physical changes in the body. Changes in body weight are a common cause. Aging is only a factor in young users, who can change rapidly in their teen years. I imagine there are medical things that could cause a change as well, but I'm certainly no expert.
  
 If you're getting no isolation, you should also be getting virtually no bass response. Is that the case? Also, have you tried them with universal tips to isolate seal as the issue?
  
 Story time: Not suggesting this is the case, but we've had long-term Sensaphonics users come to us with similar comments. Asked to put on their IEMs, turns out there were multiple cases where they had simply gotten out of the habit of full, deep insertion. Convinced themselves they must have a blown driver or broken wire inside. Put them all the way in, problem solved. And these were seasoned, longtime users who make their living on concert stages. Point being: things happen.
  
 My suggestion is seeing your audiologist to check your fit, and/or calling Sensaphonics to discuss your experience.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## aaf evo

jackkontney said:


> You can be certain of one thing: the shape of your sleeves has not changed. It just doesn't happen without extreme conditions, even over several years of use.
> 
> Ear canals do change shape, usually as a side effect to other physical changes in the body. Changes in body weight are a common cause. Aging is only a factor in young users, who can change rapidly in their teen years. I imagine there are medical things that could cause a change as well, but I'm certainly no expert.
> 
> ...




Yeah as far as the bass goes it really comes to life if I push them in and hold them there, which is sort of how it was when I got them. 

I'm 27 years old, I did lose a little weight since I got them but we are talking between 5-8 pounds. Is that enough to make such a difference? 

Yeah with normal foam tips the seal and isolation is fine. I'll have to give sensaphonics a call sometime here soon.


----------



## JackKontney

You should never have to "push them in and hold them there." Once they are fully inserted, they should stay in position. So something has changed.
  
 Definitely make the call.
  
 Sensaphonics: 312-432-1714
 Mon-Fri, 9a-5p CST (closed Th-Fri this week)


----------



## aaf evo

jackkontney said:


> You should never have to "push them in and hold them there." Once they are fully inserted, they should stay in position. So something has changed.
> 
> Definitely make the call.
> 
> ...




Yeah, the general feel of them in my ears is a lot different than I remember when I had them. It almost feels like the long thin part that goes into my ear canal is pushing down on to my actual ear rather than fitting in like it once did. When I first got them I could wear it with no music playing and just about barely hear someone trying to have a conversation with me 5 feet away. Now with them both inserted and music on I can hear full on conversations and what not, very little isolation. 

Thanks for the number. I will call ASAP


----------



## JackKontney

Good luck!


----------



## moedawg140

Still adoring my SCS - it's like the fit and look is as brand new as I first purchased it!


----------



## JackKontney

New colors just came out - say hello to our Crystal Glitter collection!
  

  
 In fact, all custom colors are free for the holidays: Glisten While You Listen.


----------



## JazzyMac

jackkontney said:


> New colors just came out - say hello to our Crystal Glitter collection!
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, all custom colors are free for the holidays: Glisten While You Listen.


 

 That's weird that these are newly released.  The audiophile fairies must have tipped you that I'd be placing an order soon.
  
 Just checking in as with others here.  I've dumped my last earphone company, Ultimate Ears, after a 10-year *tumultuous* relationship.  I'm looking for a new love with Sensaphonics.  I ordered sleeves to go with SE535s that I used extensively while traveling, shopping, bookstore reading, etc.  The SE535s (outside of customs) are outstanding.  So much so that when the headphone cord wore out years ago, I sent them for repair (this was after three years of owning them).  THEN, when they got stolen, I bought them again!  I'm psyched to have the perfect duo of great headphones and custom sleeves.
  
 Some questions after thoroughly reading this 28-page thread:
  
 Do I need to call Sensaphonics and let them know I want the full sleeve?  Or will they just make it automatically?
 When the doctor made my impressions, I did a lot of smiling, mouth opening, and gum chewing--which was fine.  I was a bit worried though that with one ear, the impression seemed looser--as if I could shake my head really hard and it would fall out.  The doc said that as the mold hardened, loosening is normal.  But my other ear stayed steady with no loosening.  
  
 I'm guessing that only time will tell if the sleeves don't fit, or fit incorrectly...but just wondering if anyone has a take on it.
  
 I'm pretty excited to be getting my new sleeves.  Customs are absolutely the way to go.  I work out constantly, and customs are perfect in a noisy gym.


----------



## moedawg140

jazzymac said:


> That's weird that these are newly released.  The audiophile fairies must have tipped you that I'd be placing an order soon.
> 
> Just checking in as with others here.  I've dumped my last earphone company, Ultimate Ears, after a 10-year *tumultuous* relationship.  I'm looking for a new love with Sensaphonics.  I ordered sleeves to go with SE535s that I used extensively while traveling, shopping, bookstore reading, etc.  The SE535s (outside of customs) are outstanding.  So much so that when the headphone cord wore out years ago, I sent them for repair (this was after three years of owning them).  THEN, when they got stolen, I bought them again!  I'm psyched to have the perfect duo of great headphones and custom sleeves.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Let Sensaphonics know you want the Full Sleeves, so there won't be any possible issues, especially since you'll be attaching the SCS to your SE535, as the Full Sleeve is the default option for the SE846, and the default is Regular Shell for the SE535.
  
 As for possible fit issues, I wouldn't worry about it.  Just try it out when you receive them, and see/feel if you like it.  If you don't, Sensaphonics will refit it/them for you within 30 days.
  
 The SCS is also great in the gym, at least for my needs.
  
 Cheers and good luck!


----------



## mark1993

Moedawg140's review convinced me to go for SCS and I'm so glad I did it. They do take SE846 to next level. Customer service at Sensaphonics is awesome. Thanks to Maurice(Moedawg140) and Stan at Sensaphonics. Really enjoying my phones with sleeve


----------



## moedawg140

mark1993 said:


> Moedawg140's review convinced me to go for SCS and I'm so glad I did it. They do take SE846 to next level. Customer service at Sensaphonics is awesome. Thanks to Maurice(Moedawg140) and Stan at Sensaphonics. Really enjoying my phones with sleeve




Glad you are enjoying the SCS! Just wondering, what color/style did you get? Any pictures would be lovely as well. Thanks in advance if you do post any pictures!


----------



## Esteday (May 19, 2017)

Dear all,

First off what an amazing forum with lots of great information!

Recently I became intrested in custom sleeves for my shure se846 due to the less then perfect fit of these IEM in my small ears.
But her also lies my concern. If i look trough this thread i saw i mentioned a couple of times that with the sensaphonics sleeves they will stick out a bit more than usual.

My questions is: based on this information do you guys think its a good idea to go with the sensaphonics sleeves and will they fit me? Can anyone provide a bit more insight to a guy with smaller ears or show me picture from the front on how far they stick out? I'm worried that due to the greater distance the sound signature of the IEM will changes for the worse and that is something i certainly don't want.

For further information currently using the yellow foams, smallest foam olives also fits but gets quit uncomfortable in a short periode of time and does make them stick out a bit further

For reference a picture of them in. As you can see they barely fit and most of the time i have to re-adjust them after a while because the back part ( antitragus?) will push them sort of out of my ear.

Thank you for your time and assistance it is greatly appreciated. ( Hoping my english is readable as a non native speaking dutch person )


----------



## BasilFawlty

Great review, will order full sleeves Monday!


----------



## moedawg140

BasilFawlty said:


> Great review, will order full sleeves Monday!


Thanks! Please let us know how it all goes. What color(s) will you be choosing?


----------



## BasilFawlty

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks! Please let us know how it all goes. What color(s) will you be choosing?


I emailed the audiologist Sensaphonics recommends in Milwaukee David Kloss, and he answered yesterday evening! Fantastic service.

Hope to get there next week or week after that, it will be four hour driving. Looking at full sleeve and think I saw crystal brown was a good color.

Seems that they charge me directly both for their work and the sleeves from Sensaphonics for 200 bucks. Sounds cheap but hopefully it works out fine.

Love the sound of the KSE1500, real true reproduction. Gave my 846 to my wife. Too bass heavy.


----------



## moedawg140

BasilFawlty said:


> I emailed the audiologist Sensaphonics recommends in Milwaukee David Kloss, and he answered yesterday evening! Fantastic service.
> 
> Hope to get there next week or week after that, it will be four hour driving. Looking at full sleeve and think I saw crystal brown was a good color.
> 
> ...


Oh nice, aren't the new available colors lovely? Haha...I only had several to choose from at the time I bought the SCS. Now there's glitter colors and the like - snazzy!

It's great that you're going with a person that Sensaphonics recommends! You'll have the best chance to be good to go, for sure!

$200 isn't a bad price at all. Mine were more expensive back in the day. As for driving, 4 hours isn't too bad. I'll be driving to the upcoming San Francisco Head-Fi meet, and that will be about a 7 hour drive. Maybe you can get some yummy food while you are out there. 

Looking forward to seeing pics when all is said and done, if you don't mind. 

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## BasilFawlty

moedawg140 said:


> Oh nice, aren't the new available colors lovely? Haha...I only had several to choose from at the time I bought the SCS. Now there's glitter colors and the like - snazzy!
> 
> It's great that you're going with a person that Sensaphonics recommends! You'll have the best chance to be good to go, for sure!
> 
> ...


Thanks for all help! Will post pics when done!!


----------



## axtran

Alright, I'm sold! I think the SE846 is almost perfect, I'm hoping full sleeves will allow them to improve to perfection! I think I'm going to do swirls... They just look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## moedawg140

axtran said:


> Alright, I'm sold! I think the SE846 is almost perfect, I'm hoping full sleeves will allow them to improve to perfection! I think I'm going to do swirls... They just look absolutely beautiful.


Awesome! Add in your favorite cable of choice and Knowles Dampers, then I believe you’ll be superbly good to go!


----------



## ZappaMan

funkoid said:


> Has anyone managed to get these done in the UK? If not, anyone know of where is best to get them done in the UK including initial impressions?


I’m using a company called custom iem in the uk m, to avoid postage and import taxes. Full sleeve for £120, excluding impressions. Will be a few weeks before they arrive.

http://www.custom-inearmonitors.co.uk/iems/custom-fit-earphone-sleeves.php

I hope it’s ok to mention this in your thread  as you put me onto sleeves in the first place


----------



## funkoid

ZappaMan said:


> I’m using a company called custom iem in the uk m, to avoid postage and import taxes. Full sleeve for £120, excluding impressions. Will be a few weeks before they arrive.
> 
> http://www.custom-inearmonitors.co.uk/iems/custom-fit-earphone-sleeves.php
> 
> I hope it’s ok to mention this in your thread  as you put me onto sleeves in the first place



Let me know how you get on! I ended up using a company based in the north west whilst I got some filtered musicians plugs made up for going to gigs, along with the iem sleeves.

The sleeves are great for the train without a doubt but I have two main frustrations, the first being how tight they fit/sleeve over the IEM, I'm using Shure 425s, so I pull them out of my bag sometimes and they'll slip out the sleeve, similarly when putting in the same can happen. It's the cost of not having full moulds done and sealing your items completely.

They're more comfortable for longer periods and I've even used them on the plane a few time for watching films etc, you still get a bit of plane noise but dB wise the reduction is insane with them.


----------



## moedawg140

ZappaMan said:


> I’m using a company called custom iem in the uk m, to avoid postage and import taxes. Full sleeve for £120, excluding impressions. Will be a few weeks before they arrive.
> 
> http://www.custom-inearmonitors.co.uk/iems/custom-fit-earphone-sleeves.php
> 
> I hope it’s ok to mention this in your thread  as you put me onto sleeves in the first place


No worries at all - I welcome all custom sleeve companies that are mentioned in this review thread, competitors or not. Please let us know how your entire experience turns out!


----------



## thmmax (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey guys,

I just opened an account to share my experience with the Sensaphonics custom sleeves for the SE846. I've been thinking about getting custom sleeves for a while now (mainly for a better isolation on stage) and finally decided to order them a few weeks ago (after reading tons of reviews).

EDIT: they turned out way bigger than expected. Now Sensaphonics is offering to remake them and I'm happy that they take the issue seriously. As a matter of fairness, I edited my original post. Sorry about that and thank you for replying!

I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## csglinux

thmmax said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just opened an account to share my experience with the Sensaphonics custom sleeves for the SE846. I've been thinking about getting custom sleeves for a while now (mainly for a better isolation on stage) and finally decided to order them a few weeks ago (after reading tons of reviews).
> I was well aware that the sleeves would stick out of the ear at least a little, but I was shocked when I received them yesterday:
> ...



Hi @thmmax - welcome to headfi 

If you scroll back a few pages, you should find my comments where I describe the experience of having a couple of golf balls attached to the side of your head. These shells are comfy, but they certainly don't look as cool as just wearing the SE846 with regular SpinFit or Comply eartips. Perhaps that could become a thing though? There are artists that have become famous for wearing buckets or marshmellows on their heads 

There's a bigger issue than aesthetics though. Those extra-long bores change the sound considerably (drops the frequency of the resonance peaks). It might be an improvement for some, but it wasn't for me  I would highly recommend Sensaphonics for their custom sleep plugs and musician plugs (which you can deck out with various NRR Etymotic filters), but for me the custom shells for my SE846 and KSE1500 were both failed experiments. Such is life in custom land. It's always a crapshoot, because you can never try before you buy and you can never (understandably, to a degree) get a refund if you don't like the final product.


----------



## JackKontney (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi thmmax. The photo you posted does not show the IEM properly inserted into the ear canal, nor the helix tucked in. Not even close.
From the angle shown, it's hard to tell exactly what the issue might be. But yes, obviously something is wrong.
Maybe other SCS users here can advise.
Have you considered seeing your audiologist for a fitting?


----------



## thmmax (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey guys,

thanks for replying! Happy to be here 
@ csglinux: the sleeves are definitely comfortable and the quality is amazing! I also understand that Sensaphonics can't offer a refund on custom made products, but I really think the photos on their website are kind of misleading...

@ JackKontney: thanks for your reply as well! It might look like the sleeves are not fully inserted on the photo (edited), but they are 100% in (even checked with my audiologist today). There's a very tight seal and the comfort of the sleeves is supreme. If it wasn't for the look...

EDIT: as Sensaphonics got in touch with me and offers to remake the sleeves, I edited my post as a matter of fairness.


----------



## JackKontney

I'm clearly not up to speed on the situation, as I've obviously horribly misread the photo.

I understand that the office is in touch with you directly, so I'm bowing out now, wishing you well.


----------



## thmmax

@ JackKontney: thanks for replying! They are in touch with me and I'm happy that they take the issue seriously  

Hope you guys understand that I edited my first post, I was just really frustrated about the way they turned out...


----------



## moedawg140

thmmax said:


> @ JackKontney: thanks for replying! They are in touch with me and I'm happy that they take the issue seriously
> 
> Hope you guys understand that I edited my first post, I was just really frustrated about the way they turned out...


I hope you will fully enjoy the SCS when all is said and done!


----------



## thmmax

Thank you so much @moedawg140 for your reply and the incredibly helpful review of the sleeves (which played a big part in my decision to order them ). As I already said, the quality and isolation of the sleeves is really amazing! Right now, I'm just hoping that Sensaphonics will manage to make them a little smaller...

They're still traveling (things take some time with the Austrian postal service ) but I'll keep you updated!


----------



## thmmax

Hey guys,

the Austrian Post finally managed to get my package to Chicago a few days ago  
Since then, I've been in touch with Sensaphonics a few times and they really tried their best to make the sleeves fit, but obviously my ears are just too small to get both the IEM and the sleeve in 

The team has really been nice (as others have already mentioned here) and I think we found a solution that works for both of us.
Anyways, thanks again for your help and I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forum


----------



## csglinux

thmmax said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> the Austrian Post finally managed to get my package to Chicago a few days ago
> Since then, I've been in touch with Sensaphonics a few times and they really tried their best to make the sleeves fit, but obviously my ears are just too small to get both the IEM and the sleeve in
> ...



I'm just curious.
What was the solution...?


----------



## thmmax

@ csglinux: no sleeves for now but maybe some "real" custom made IEMs at some point (but I expect the SE846 to work for some more time)


----------

